# The First Raw of 2014 - Official Old School Raw Discussion Thread 6/01/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*When the WWE Universe last convened for Monday Night Raw, Daniel Bryan was skulking off as — apparently — a new convert to The Wyatt Family, Brock Lesnar had laid waste to Mark Henry and Randy Orton received his latest challenge to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. As 2014 begins and The Road to WrestleMania draws near, how will these explosive situations play out? Oh, and to top it off, it’s Old School Raw on Monday, too. Here’s what WWE.com expects for the first Raw of the New Year.*_









> *Old School Raw is always a treat, from the retro TitanTron to the parade of Legends, alumni and WWE Hall of Famers who drop by to say hello. Raw General Manager Brad Maddox let slip that we’re already getting WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair, but who else will show? For reference, last year’s Old School Raw saw the return of The Undertaker, The New Age Outlaws and more.*














> _*Speaking of old-school, Stephanie McMahon opted out of frills and fancy stipulations when she set the rematch for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Royal Rumble. Randy Orton is set to defend his title against John Cena in a bout that will have no interference and can only be decided via pinfall or submission, just as the Hall of Famers did. Neither champion nor challenger was present at Raw last week to respond to the announcement. With both Superstars in the house this week, how will The Viper and Cena react?*_














> _*CM Punk continued his one-man mission to sow dissent among The Shield by demanding he face the faction’s “best” member and disqualifying United States Champion Dean Ambrose from contention right off the bat. His opponent ended up being Seth Rollins, but that was only because Maddox made an executive decision. Punk rounds out the trio by facing Roman Reigns this week. Can the big man do what his teammates could not and top The Best in the World?*_














> _*WWE COO Triple H shocked the WWE Universe by summoning Brock Lesnar from his sabbatical last week, but The Anomaly had a bigger surprise in store when he named himself the No. 1 contender to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, daring anyone who disagreed to step up and say so. Mark Henry took him up on that challenge and was summarily taken out. With Lesnar running wild, is there anyone in the locker room who could possibly stop him? More importantly, is there anyone with the guts to try?*_














> _*Bray Wyatt’s hard work paid off last week when Daniel Bryan finally agreed to join The Wyatt Family after suffering the clan’s latest 3-on-1 attack against him; an apparent act of solidarity against “the machine” that Wyatt opposes. The former WWE Champion’s whereabouts are currently unknown since he joined Wyatt’s fold, though it’s unlikely Bray will let another week go by without showing off his latest prize. What does the newly-extended Wyatt Family have in store? Tune in to Old School Raw on Monday, 8/7 CT on USA Network to find out.*_



*WWE.COM Tags*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brock advertised.

Ric Flair advertised.

Daniel Wyatt fallout.

RTRR officialy starts.

Old school theme.

MUST WATCH


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This actually really interests me. Depending on how the BCS game goes, this may get my full attention.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sono Shion said:


> Brock advertised.
> 
> Ric Flair advertised.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Brock, Old School, Flair, OLD SCHOOL

Will watch. Hoping for some more legends in addition to the ones on WWE contract (Slaughter, Duggan, etc.)


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

The old school theme won't deliver this time but i do believe it will he a solid show


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

- Brock Lesnar in the house;
- Old School Raw;
- Bunch of legends making an appearance;
- Daniel Wyatt;
- Punk vs Reigns;
- Road to Royal Rumble starts

Oh man (Y) :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Can someone post the "this gon' be gud" gif?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:brock :flair3 :jpl 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Wonder if we will get :hogan2


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

There better be a shitstorm waiting at the end of this Raw.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

this needs to start on monday.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I will only tune in if 3MB is scheduled to compete. Also, I will definitely watch if Khali is scheduled for a match, as well.

I am also awaiting an Iron Match between Miz and Sin Cara(Mistico). Followed by Miz TV immediately after the match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the Punk/Reigns match and more tension within The Shield.

I'm also really interested in how the Bryan/Wyatt storyline is going to play out.

Plus, Brock appearance :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

rikishi?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


>


Look at all those fans doing Del Rio's Si chant. :lawler


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Can someone post the "this gon' be gud" gif?












I probably won't be on WF so Raw can get my full attention.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hogan plz :hogan2


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Shield to beat up Punk, only for him to ask to join them.

:trips2 :vince3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

King™ said:


> Shield to beat up Punk, only for him to ask to join them.
> 
> :trips2 :vince3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

More Wyatt's, less old farts who piss dust please.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoping to see Hogan, I'm not even a big fan, but would still be cool to see. 

LOFUCKINGL if anyone expects to see Austin.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


THE RATINGS CAN NOT BE CONTAINED! MR PEANUT, THAT SHOULD GENERATE RATINGS!

This is great. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"WWE Presents: We'll fly in a bunch of legends and then scramble five minutes before the show to come up with something for them to do."


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Punk vs. Reigns :banderas :banderas :banderas

Can't wait!
This will be a fucking awesome RAW!


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't wait for this, I'll have to wait until Wednesday to watch it. 
It always comes much slower when I think about it too much.

Flair, New Age Outlaws, Dusty, etc will be fun and nostalgic to watch.
Can't wait for what Brock is going to do, according to Paul Heyman he is planning something "old school".
Maybe 'Taker will return like he did in the last Old School Raw?

Also Reigns and Punk should be interesting, along with the Daniel Bryan & Wyatts progressing storyline.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Punk vs. Reigns :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Can't wait!
> This will be a fucking awesome RAW!


:mark: I can't wait for that match. I don't care who wins. I just want it to be a fantastic match. 

This should be a good show tomorrow night. Hoping for :brock to F-5 a legend :banderas


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

This is gonna be a great Raw. I´m looking forward to see Ric Flair interacting with the Authority. By the way, who was Steph's favourite? I remember Maddox said her favourite would be in the show, as well as HHH's favourite (Flair). Warrior, Hogan? I´m sure it´ll be someone big.

I´d also love if Bork kicked both Cena and Orton asses tonight :brock


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Road to Wrestlemania is ON!


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

The next chapter in the Bryan vs Heart Disease Harris storyline oh boy the character development oh my.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

In all seriousness, Lesnar being advertised and the fact that this is Old School Raw make this somewhat appealing to me. Don't really care about the Punk/Reigns match, and not too excited for what the WWE has in store for us with Bryan and the Wyatts.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Honestly really excited for this Raw, has some huge potential and we can finally begin the road to the Rumble.

Always interested to see Brock, Plus it's "old school" and Flair and co will be around, interested to see what happens with Bryan and semi interested in what Punk is doing, hopefully it's a good one.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Old School aspect doesn't really interest me. Brock, Punk/Reigns and the Bryan/Wyatt angle is all I care about.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Should be a very stacked show, it's the road to Wrestlemania too and PIPER. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

:hogan2 return to set up a Mania match or bust.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Stoked for the Old School theme :mark:
And some 3MB fuckery better be included!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

3MB vs X-Factor vs Too Cool vs any other not so big man group from WWEs past lol(though I did love Too Cool and X-Factor,especially their themes)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:brock rton2 :flair3

:mark: :mark: :mark:

So fucking excited since I haven't really gotten to see Orton on Raw since the night after TLC when he was on top of his game for the first time in a long time. And BROCK!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sono Shion said:


> Brock advertised.
> 
> Ric Flair advertised.
> 
> ...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sono Shion said:


> Brock advertised.
> 
> Ric Flair advertised.
> 
> ...


:clap sums it up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If for some reason Piper is a no show, rage will ensue inside of me.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


>


When did this happen?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

:heyman5 saying :brock has something "old school" planned maybe they will call out :taker ? Yeah yeah Brock wants the title but I'm much more interested in seeing Brock/Taker at Mania. 

Brock will probably F5 a legend like Flair. 

3MB vs New Age Outlaws would be fun.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hopefully Lesnar F5s Jim Duggan into a spike.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Hopefully Lesnar F5s Jim Duggan into a spike.


Lesnar.....Spike? This is the old school thing he's talking about lol!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This should be a great show (Y) (Y) (Y) 

I can't wait..


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/82629/...ll-of-famer-advertised-for-smackdown.html?p=1


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

Yay Slaughter's coming..........


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

im actually excited I love seeing Ric Flair on WWE TV hes always fun to watch, Booker T is cool, Wouldnt mind seeing Mick Foley. I hope either THE ROCK, "STONE COLD" STEVE AUSTIN or HULK HOGAN shows up then it would be awesome. I would like to see Rikishi & The Usos do a 6-man tag match.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would mark out if they have a "We're all Together Now" intro sometime tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cpt. Charisma said:


> Yay Slaughter's coming..........


Oh, i didn't see that coming.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I love TNA but LOL at how the morning of Raw, this discussion has like half as many pages as a full TNA Impact discussion.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> I love TNA but LOL at how the morning of Raw, this discussion has like half as many pages as a full TNA Impact discussion.


What's a tee en eh?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Tonight_s_Old_School_RAW_Update_on_Sunny.html



> - Tonight's Old School episode of WWE RAW from Baltimore is scheduled to be kicked off by Daniel Bryan and The Wyatt Family.
> 
> - WWE has announced that CM Punk will face Roman Reigns in singles action on tonight's RAW.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing if CM Punk's performance will be better than last week.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoping to see some guys we don't normally see

Might be very unlikely but itd great if we got flair, Hogan and warrior tonight


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Might as well watch this live. Hoping for interaction between Ambrose and Piper. :mark:



Spoiler: not sure if spoiler






> WWE issued the following for tonight's RAW:
> 
> MONDAY NIGHT RAW® GOES OLD SCHOOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds fucking epic. I can't wait.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if we'll see a backstage interaction between IRS and the Wyatt Family, just a throw away where IRS is after Bray for not paying his taxes or something.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't want to get everyones hopes up but there is huge rumours going around on the internet from F4W that Dwayne "The Rock" "The GOAT" Johnson is going to be on tonight and will be involved in a big angle. 

That is what is coming from Meltzers place.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Tonight_s_Old_School_RAW_Update_on_Sunny.html


If Punk jobs to Reigns we riot! :bully

Don't do it you senile old man! :vince5


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Buzzing for tonight.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

:mark:


The-Rock-Says said:


> Don't want to get everyones hopes up but there is huge rumours going around on the internet from F4W that Dwayne "The Rock" "The GOAT" Johnson is going to be on tonight and will be involved in a big angle.
> 
> That is what is coming from Meltzers place.


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Don't want to get everyones hopes up but there is huge rumours going around on the internet from F4W that Dwayne "The Rock" "The GOAT" Johnson is going to be on tonight and will be involved in a big angle.
> 
> That is what is coming from Meltzers place.


where he say that? I listened to Dave & Bryan last night he didn't mention anything, just talking about Dwayne working WM 31 and he didn't say anything on the forums.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mike Johnson, of PWInsider. says that there could be a Roddy's Pit with The Shield today (which was planned last Friday).

We'll see if they stick with that.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Reigns will pin Punk, he's allowed to pin the other two but not the chosen one.

Reigns pinned him a few weeks back and when was the last time Reigns got pinned? I can't even remember.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Numberwang said:


> Reigns will pin Punk, he's allowed to pin the other two but not the chosen one.
> 
> Reigns pinned him a few weeks back and when was the last time Reigns got pinned? I can't even remember.


I think it was just one time. :lol ... 4 months ago or something?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Numberwang said:


> Reigns will pin Punk, he's allowed to pin the other two but not the chosen one.
> 
> Reigns pinned him a few weeks back and when was the last time Reigns got pinned? I can't even remember.


one of his cousins pinned him in the 11 on 3 handicap match in Late September. Not sure if he was pinned since


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck, he's been protected like fuck

Reigns clean win or rest of Shield will cause DQ and cause tension because Reigns was about to win or something.

All about dat tension.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Numberwang said:


> Reigns will pin Punk, he's allowed to pin the other two but not the chosen one.
> 
> Reigns pinned him a few weeks back and when was the last time Reigns got pinned? I can't even remember.


Ambrose will cost Reigns the match. They're wrapping up the Shield /Punk program, because they all have planned WM opponents already


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to Old School Raw. For some reason, one of the things I'm most excited for is Too Cool appearing haha.

Also is Lesnar scheduled to appear on tonights Raw? I haven't seen his name on any of the listings I checked but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish Punk would wear his ROH shorts for an old school RAW.
I would die of happiness ♥


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The Corre said:


> I'm really looking forward to Old School Raw. For some reason, one of the things I'm most excited for is Too Cool appearing haha.
> 
> Also is Lesnar scheduled to appear on tonights Raw? I haven't seen his name on any of the listings I checked but I'm not entirely sure.


Aye Lesnar is scheduled, so it should be a great show. I always like the old school Raws, like the vibe better than the modern day ones usually. Though I wish they could have a theme in between old school and now, maybe a 90s Raw when they had the amazing theme


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

There's at least two ways the Reigns-Punk match can go, and both can cause tension between the Shield:

1. Reigns beats Punk, which makes Rollins and especially Ambrose jealous because they couldn't do it. 
2. Reigns loses to Punk because of an interference from Ambrose (and Rollins), which makes Roman mad at them. 

really looking forward to this match. :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Don't want to get everyones hopes up but there is huge rumours going around on the internet from F4W that Dwayne "The Rock" "The GOAT" Johnson is going to be on tonight and will be involved in a big angle.
> 
> That is what is coming from Meltzers place.


:jericho3



dmccourt95 said:


> :mark:
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:





JY57 said:


> where he say that? I listened to Dave & Bryan last night he didn't mention anything, just talking about Dwayne working WM 31 and he didn't say anything on the forums.


:jericho2 think about it guys, troll'd


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

TENSION


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Don't want to get everyones hopes up but there is huge rumours going around on the internet from F4W that Dwayne "The Rock" "The GOAT" Johnson is going to be on tonight and will be involved in a big angle.
> 
> That is what is coming from Meltzers place.


I doubt Rock will be there tonight. I think he starts filming his new HBO series today


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Have to stock up on some snacks. :hmm: 

then it's just a matter of staying awake until and during RAW.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Numberwang said:


> Fuck, he's been protected like fuck
> 
> Reigns clean win or rest of Shield will cause DQ and cause tension because Reigns was about to win or something.
> 
> All about dat tension.


Honestly, I'm perfectly ok with at least one potential future star being protected right from the start. 

Punk putting over Reigns is a PPV moment though. It would be a waste at a Raw.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wouldn't mind seeing Reigns lose via DQ (or win via inteference) by the other two.
Then have it come to a close with a handicap match at EC or something where Reigns gets to win and tell Punk he beat them both and boom, ego match at WM.

And shouldn't 'Taker be around now or at least teasers for his annual WM match.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> And shouldn't 'Taker be around now or at least teasers for his annual WM match.


Something tells me that there have to be some serious doubts over Taker's fitness at this point so they're probably not risking hyping something that may not even happen. 

Plus, I doubt they even have an opponent finalized for him.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Oldschool Raw needs an oldschool Diva or two. Just saying...

Beyond that, a Piper's pit with the Shield would be EPIC, + Punk-Reigns, + Wyatt Family storyline progression, + THE ANOMALY, BRRRRROCK LESNAR... really makes me wish I didn't have driving lessons at 8 AM, seeing as how in my parts Raw is over at 5 AM LOL


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Not that surprising, but just sounds like everyone who was featured in the Old School promo video will be appearing on Raw.

So we'll see people like Rikishi,DDP,New Age Outlaws among others.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> Something tells me that there have to be some serious doubts over Taker's fitness at this point so they're probably not risking hyping something that may not even happen.
> 
> Plus, I doubt they even have an opponent finalized for him.


Undertaker is going to be at WM30. The same crap happened last year that Takers health is bad he may not be there. He will be there


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Sono Shion said:


> Brock advertised.
> 
> Ric Flair advertised.
> 
> ...


Yeah!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> Oldschool Raw needs an oldschool Diva or two. Just saying...


I could see Victoria returning(WWE recently did a feature which promoted her restaurant), and seeing how she's not with TNA anymore either, they could get her.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

dxbender said:


> When did this happen?


http://youtu.be/biXaQk-TDJk?t=3m51s

MSU rose bowl celebration


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

So I've noticed a few users on Youtube have complete years of RAW uploaded. I didn't see much from mid-2003 to late 2005. So should I download 2004 or 2005?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Oldschool Raw needs an oldschool Diva or two. Just saying...


Yeah, but the problem is the women from there were actually able to wrestle.
Divas now are just for eye-candy and basically like intermissions.

I wouldn't mind seeing Tori/Lita/Trish or something back.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Punk is the shield's kryptonite
how many times the shield was defeated by him? 10-20?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Alls im hoping for tonight is an appearance from the Undertaker


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

MaybeLock said:


> This is gonna be a great Raw. I´m looking forward to see Ric Flair interacting with the Authority. By the way, who was Steph's favourite? I remember Maddox said her favourite would be in the show, as well as HHH's favourite (Flair). Warrior, Hogan? I´m sure it´ll be someone big.


Macho Man? :cool2

I'm definitely looking forward to this Raw more than I have done for a long time. DDP and NAO were big favourites of mine back in the day, so it's going to be good to see them. Still think NAO could bring it on a TV-showing basis..


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm just hoping for some good SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT. Which tbf should be guaranteed :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That list of confirmed legends appearing tonight is disappointing as all hell. Besides Too Cool, did they even try to do something different (god forbid)?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lots of potential with this one. Let's hope it can produce and kick off the year right.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm genuinely excited for this Raw. It has all the tools to be awesome and I will--possibly naively-put faith in WWE to deliver. Of course, I'm most excited to see what direction they may go with this Daniel Bryan and Wyatt family stoyline. Tonight can make or break this potentially awesome angle. Or at least dictate how much anyone will be interested or invested in it.

I can't wait for that Reigns vs. CM Punk match too. I really hope Reigns actually pulls out some moves and puts on an excellent match/performance. Maybe ease my worry about his seemingly imminent MEGA push at the same time. This is the time to showcase what he has and make people believe he deserves that path to the main event scene that is already being carved out for him.

BUT, I hope he doesn't win though. Even as mark I'd rather him get a DQ finish instead of a clean pin. It's just seems so...wrong at the moment. They can easily rev up that tension in the Shield by having Ambrose fuck him over again. (God bless Ambrose because he's been jobbing like a damn talented fool lol hope he reaps a great heel push out of this.)

I mean, Rollins looked fucking awesome but he still lost. Shouldn't be hard to make Reigns look like a beast _and_ lose. 

I'm still trying to decide if I want to read the comments in this thread while I watch. Ive been doing this for the past month and it's been pretty fun. But my god you guys can be so depressing and cynical about everything 

I've never been pessimistic about wrestling until joined you all lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Piper will be there :mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Schmoove said:


> http://youtu.be/biXaQk-TDJk?t=3m51s
> 
> MSU rose bowl celebration


It happened recently too! Meaning WWE will mention it. I can see JBL bringing it up and suddenly praising MSU alot.



admiremyclone said:


> So I've noticed a few users on Youtube have complete years of RAW uploaded. I didn't see much from mid-2003 to late 2005. So should I download 2004 or 2005?


Really, no 2003? I'm having hard time finding 2003-2004 stuff also.

But I'd recommend 2004 over 2005.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> Piper will be there :mark:


With pipers Pitt with the Shield!


dxbender said:


> Really, no 2003? I'm having hard time finding 2003-2004 stuff also.


Thera plenty of RAWs from 2003-2004 on YouTube.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Of course WWE would have Rikishi and Too Cool return AFTER they break up Tons of Funk. I would've marked to see Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmasta Sexay, The Funkasaurus, The Funkadactyls and the return of the Hip Hop Hippo dancing to 2 Cool music in the ring with the yellow sunglasses on. But no. They have to ruin all the fun. Now we will get a dance of Rikishi and 2 Cool with either The Uso's or Xavier Woods & R-Truth. Meh. 

I'm excited for Raw. I wonder who Lesnar attacks. If Heyman teases that Brock will go "old school", I wonder if it'll be a Big Show attack. Maybe a Rey Mysterio attack or even better, one of the legends. I'm excited. Bring on the old school opener!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

fuck them if Hogan will not return tonight.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wagg said:


> fuck them if Hogan will not return tonight.


I know this is the prefect spot for Hogan to make his return to WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Lesnar?

Fuck yes!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I AM READY for my weekly dose of SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENTZ.

:vince5


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

> - John Cena will be going "old school" at tonight's RAW by wearing his classic jean shorts.


Vintage Cena :cole3

But seriously why they don't let him go Thuganomics?At least he'd be entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena wearing jorts instead of cargo shorts.

I know when I think of old school Raw's, what I think about is Cena's ugly ass JORTS.

:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> - John Cena will be going "old school" at tonight's RAW by wearing his classic jean shorts.


EDIT: I thought he's coming back to Doctor Of Thuganomics :/ Shit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Raw2003 said:


> I know this is the prefect spot for Hogan to make his return to WWE.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wasn't one of Hogan's last meaningful appearances in WWE, was when Lesnar murdered him on Smackdown.

Real American plays out comes the Hulkster doing his shtick for 3 minutes cupping his ear when Brock's music hits and the old man shits himself....


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Sin Cara's push to continue by accepting Bork's challenge, defeating him then defeating Orton at the RR, before ending the streak at WrestleMania

Cara is the future


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I AM READY for my weekly dose of SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENTZ.
> 
> :vince5


I am ready for my weekly dose of


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This is gonna be good :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am ready for my weekly dose of


Are you not SPORTZ ENTERTAINED?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

From what I've gathered, it could be the best Raw of the year so far. See what I did there guys?!1!


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to go to work and can't watch live, but when I come back... GHAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
Mark for me bitches. :banderas


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

It would be cool if people came out to their old theme songs. Probably wouldn't make much sense character-wise but i'd still like to hear Basic Thuganomics, Burn In My Light and This Fire Burns just for the nostalgia mark.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hell yes! ADR backstage with JBL and MDM. Would be amazing to see the awesome one, ADR return on Raw tonight. Viva Del Rio.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Hell yes! ADR backstage with JBL and MDM. Would be amazing to see the awesome one, ADR return on Raw tonight. Viva Del Rio.


You know what? That would actually be a pretty fun stable of a bunch of rich heels. They could be like Cartel Lords or something. Book it!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

When Lesnar comes out: :henry1:henry1:henry1

Oops, wrong mark.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sentz12000 said:


> Of course WWE would have Rikishi and Too Cool return AFTER they break up Tons of Funk. I would've marked to see Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmasta Sexay, The Funkasaurus, The Funkadactyls and the return of the Hip Hop Hippo dancing to 2 Cool music in the ring with the yellow sunglasses on. But no. They have to ruin all the fun. Now we will get a dance of Rikishi and 2 Cool with either The Uso's or Xavier Woods & R-Truth. Meh.


I'd rather see Too Cool with Usos/Xavier/Truth over Tons of Funk


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Hell yes! ADR backstage with JBL and MDM. Would be amazing to see the awesome one, ADR return on Raw tonight. Viva Del Rio.


Million Dollar Man with Texas rich ******* and with Mexican JBL.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

By looks of it, we're basically getting same setup as last year


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really looking forward to Raw this week, old school theme, Brock appearance and the continuation of Bryan/Wyatts.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

too bad that they will not use the 1999 RAW stage set and we're going to see the same shit from last year.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> airbourne ‏@findevan 42m
> 
> Classic style turnbuckles and all the fixings, tonight on @WWE #oldschoolraw


Evan Bourne? Could it be? :banderas


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Evan Bourne? Could it be? :banderas


Nothing about that Tweet suggests he's returning so much as just hyping up the show.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping to see :trips2 and :flair2 in the same ring tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GRANDMASTER is going to be there too? That's awesome. I only heard of Scotty 2 Hotty being there.

The only old school act I'm excited to see is the New Age Outlaws. I'm forever a fan.


----------



## CohesiveUnit (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Hall of Famers/Old coots showing up on Raw or Smackdown... especially when I'm watching it live...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Too Cool are there? :mark: That's too cool. 

If Scotty does the worm :wall


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Would be cool to see Rikishi there too.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...tory-of-november-who-put-on-the-best-big-show



> --The tease is that Brock Lesnar is going to do something devastating to one of the older wrestlers on tonight's show.


so which old timer can take a legit beating?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Beat the shit out of Duggan please.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Brock Lesnar giving out a good old fashioned beating, ya gotta love it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...tory-of-november-who-put-on-the-best-big-show
> 
> 
> 
> so which old timer can take a legit beating?


Flair would do anything for the money .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope C.M. Punk vs. Roman Reigns is good.

Looking forward to Brock, obviously. Wonder if his appearance will be linked to the RR, or will he just 'destroy a legend'


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's Rikishi. (Y)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...tory-of-november-who-put-on-the-best-big-show
> 
> 
> 
> so which old timer can take a legit beating?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if New Age Outlaws are gonna have thier uncensored version or if it'll be like the Slammaversary where it was censored?

Would DDP be able to take a beating?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

But he's not a legend 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

JY57 said:


> so which old timer can take a legit beating?


_Snuka._


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

Would be cool to see the raw is war arena again, and like someone else said, old themes.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

A little look at the stage.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If only Batista came back already. Potential Evolution reunion :sadpanda

I'm excited to see Too Cool and Rikishi, DDP and The Outlaws. Would've been excited to see Godfather, but last time we saw him, he brought some ole' broke down hoes :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rikishi is doomed. Should've stayed at home pal :brock


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sentz12000 said:


> Of course WWE would have Rikishi and Too Cool return AFTER they break up Tons of Funk. I would've marked to see Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmasta Sexay, The Funkasaurus, The Funkadactyls and the return of the Hip Hop Hippo dancing to 2 Cool music in the ring with the yellow sunglasses on. But no. They have to ruin all the fun. Now we will get a dance of Rikishi and 2 Cool with either The Uso's or *Xavier Woods & R-Truth.* Meh.
> 
> I'm excited for Raw. I wonder who Lesnar attacks. If Heyman teases that Brock will go "old school", I wonder if it'll be a Big Show attack. Maybe a Rey Mysterio attack or even better, one of the legends. I'm excited. Bring on the old school opener!


Pls no. fuck those two. Just have Rikishi and Too Cool in a six man with 3mb. Have 3mb beat them down after and the Usos make the save. All 5 of them put on the shades and do their thing.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> A little look at the stage.


the stage looks to be mixed with the RAW logo from the New Gen Era and the steel titantron and the curtain from the Attitude Era.


----------



## Hi-Liter (Apr 2, 2012)

Stage looks so awesome. I'm really stoked for tonight!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Beating up an old legend is a tired and stale crutch that proves nothing. Brock beating up old guys? Well, I guess he's facing an old guy at WM30, so there's symmetry there, but still, it just seems beneath him.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

Mean Gene Okerlund
Dusty Rhodes
Roddy Piper
The New Age Outlaws
Sgt. Slaughter
Ron Simmons 
Ted DiBiase

I got bored immediately when I saw those names. They appeared so many times during the last few years. Brock to beat them up all please.


----------



## Hi-Liter (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, it's not all that special when you get the same old superstars returning for the same old program. I'd love to see some oddball surprises thrown in there, maybe like Chyna, the Oddities, or Al Snow. Get some of the older guys that you almost forget about, and then surprise the hell out of the crowd with them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Same old stars fpalm

How about Scott Hall...DDP, Hogan...some guys that aren't usually there?!?!?!?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DDP was hardly a WWE/F star, Hall is a recovering alcoholic and Hogan's return isn't gonna be wasted on an episode like this


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

Very excited

I can not wait


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Piper?! Im fired up. Old School Raw is kind of what got me back into watching wrestling a year ago after a decade long break. Huge old school fan and just love the old school theme. New Age Outlaws put on a hell of a show last year.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> A little look at the stage.


John Cena's past and present finger taunts... :hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty underwhelming list of "legends." Is there anything this company can do today that isn't a disappointment? Geez.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ric Flair can go fuck himself. He got JR fired.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

well, they could have such "genius" Vince ideas show up like:

Red Rooster
Tugboat
Mantaur
Outback Jack
Adam Bomb
Bastion Booger
Nailz
Zeus
Big Bully Busick
Duke "The Dumpster" Droese
TJ Hopper
The Godwinns
Repo Man
Papa Shango
Isaac Yankem, DDS(Oh wait, he's corporate now)
Jameson
Ludvig Borga
Jimmy Jack Funk


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm watching the football game for sure, but I'll try to catch the Too Cool segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would :mark: for Nailz coming back and legit beating the piss out of Vince.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> well, they could have such "genius" Vince ideas show up like:
> 
> Red Rooster
> Tugboat
> ...


..except Borga has been dead for years now.

edit: 3 years tomorrow.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Old School!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Truthfully, I was joking around with that list...but

Hell, it would be DIFFERENT at least. It could be fun to see some of the jokes come back.

Was Borga a casualty of the war between Finland and the US that apparently only he knew of?

I can imagine them all assembled and Ron Simmons looks them over and gives a huge "DAMN!"


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kurrgan pls.

#OneMoreMatch


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Truthfully, I was joking around with that list...but
> 
> Hell, it would be DIFFERENT at least. It could be fun to see some of the jokes come back.
> 
> Was Borga a casualty of the war between Finland and the US that apparently only he knew of?


sadly no. A self-inflicted gunshot wound was the official cause of death.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> sadly no. A self-inflicted gunshot wound was the official cause of death.


dammit. sorry to hear that.

There's got to be something to do about all these wrestler tragedies. Could it be the damage to their heads that was widely mentioned after Benoit's meltdown? I'm starting to believe that for real. Christopher Nowinski was on to something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe it's not 8pm yet. My body is thirsty for some SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT, damnit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Borko said:


> Mean Gene Okerlund
> Dusty Rhodes
> Roddy Piper
> The New Age Outlaws
> ...


All I have to say is







thats it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Hoping Brock kicks the shit out of the boring old legends they bring back for every special.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow. This show is in Baltimore? I guess I could have gone tonight...but then I would have been a zombie at work tomorrow.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> dammit. sorry to hear that.
> 
> There's got to be something to do about all these wrestler tragedies. Could it be the damage to their heads that was widely mentioned after Benoit's meltdown? I'm starting to believe that for real. Christopher Nowinski was on to something.


He did MMA and Boxing too, so he's gotten A LOT of shots to the head over the years, not to mention his demons with drugs and alcohol. 

random fact: he's the first finn to be a part of both WWE and UFC.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

It would be nice if they brought mostly attitude era guys back since that's what most people think of. Not late 80s and early 90s guys we seen every special for the last 5 years.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Are you ready?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im pumped


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoping DDP comes out to his old WCW theme tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

inb4 10 minutes left :mark:

inb4 5 minutes left :mark:

inb4 1 minute left :mark:

inb4 fuck this show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I hoped this company would start referring to its programming as "entertainment sports" this year, but it hasn't so far. Whatever, it still "entertainment sports" to me, dammit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Few more minutes!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

> "John Cena wearing his classic jean shorts"


:jordan4


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

got my fuckery snacks ready.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> :jordan4



Thuganomic's jean shorts? Or silly late 2010-mid 2011 jean shorts?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's do this shit!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Hope this show is better than the last old school raw they did last year which was god awful.

This entertainment better have some sport to it Vince.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm ready to be sports entertained.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

lets get it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena wearing jean shorts tonight. Vince clearly pulling out all the stops tonight!

:vince5


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This Raw is gonna be full of awkward shit. I can just tell


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Let the weekly fuckery begin


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i hate ncis


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ready for some old school fuckery


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lets get this shitfest out of the way.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets do this folks.The Outlaws to kick it off please.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm ready to see the same returns we get every themed show


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

No Jerry tonight, so it's already gonna be better.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

My body is so fucking ready. :banderas


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

First RAW ill be watching live for months, I'm hopeful


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:hhh2 :brock rton2 :cena2 :bryan unk2 :reigns :ambrose :rollins :flair










:mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, they are going super old school with that logo.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Old school raw with crappy legends


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Entertainment sports'ed already


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Old logo !!! Minus the F


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where's the goddamn intro?

EDIT: WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Woooooooo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can never go wrong with Flair. Be aware of Brock though Flair.:sad:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just wonder how many times they'll say 'OLD SCHOOL' tonight? Probably a few thousand.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Nature Boy :mark: :mark:

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

time for the nature boy :flair :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> This Raw is gonna be full of awkward shit. I can just tell


......And Ric Flair stars off the show. So far you're correct.

Would love if Brock killed him tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A shame they couldn't have Jim Ross on commentary and get rid of 'sports entertainer' stooge Cole


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

ric flair niqqa woooooooooo


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Naitch. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE NATURE BOY.

WOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to see iron sheik go off and make WWE temporarily go TV-14


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Flair is still styling and profiling


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice logo. Nice entrance. Nice WOooooooo. Here we go peoples!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god dont break a hip Flair


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seeing the set up reminds me that Undertaker came back at Old School Raw last year.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NAITCH

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How fast do you think he'll waste away this paycheck?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Woooooooooo


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

wooowooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Didn't he sell one of his rings?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Flair wearing sunglasses?

He's wasted again isn't he.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck Ric Flair. GO SEAHAWKS.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

of course he botches the rundown of accomplishments, of course, fuck you Cole


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine Brock now :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i FUCKING love the old school Raw look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

wooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"A six time sixteen time world champion!"

And in the span of only 1 minute, Cole is already Botchamania bound in 2014.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

If there's one time you have to air the Raw intro, IT'S OLD SCHOOL RAW. Wtf WWE...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let this be "don't give a shit" Flair.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

To be honest, not too excited. His last segment with Miz was awful. Hopefully this one delivers.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Amber B said:


> How fast do you think he'll waste away this paycheck?


prolly already gonee


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It was nice of Flair to stumble out of either the strip club or divorce court to be here tonight, lol.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Plot twist: it's the Miz in a Ric Flair wig, just like he did with The Rock.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stylin and Profiln.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Shades


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair loves Baltimore. Always has.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Funny that Flair is from North Carolina and pepping up the 49ers (who are going to get destroyed by the Panthers :cam)


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Is that retired guy gonna wrestle tonight?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh shit, no padded railings tonight. Oh man those bumps are going to hurt!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

He's usually more into the 69ers.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They need to do that set up all the time... that is just so damn awesome. Great ring, great understated stage and those barriers... ahhh, the memories.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

He's drunk isn't he?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Woooooooooooooooo


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Officially drunk.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

flair dropping bombs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup...


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Brock is gonna F5 ric flair


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat Evolution Reunion!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Evolution reunion :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so Brock's not going to kill Flair. It's Orton who will.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Evolution reunion? :mark:


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Does old school raw mean will get loads of non finishes tonight....

Evolution reunion??


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Evolution reunion without Batista :HHH2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

EVOLUTION!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit....Orton and Flair?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess it's a competition to see who could be more wasted for their segment, flair or piper


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EVOLUTION REUNION :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

inb4 Evolution reunion


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

The ring set up looks great.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol Orton came out about 30 seconds late, camera fail


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awww yeah. Starting off with the Nature Boy.

They really gotta keep those ring ropes. It's a very little thing but it looks so much better like that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton looks bored


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sin Cara fucked up again


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DEM EVOLUTION!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

...and here come Boreton to stink up the place. Just have Flair talk about whatever for 20 minutes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh look it's 2 members of Evolution


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH FUCK.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I knew orton was gonna come out 

and i must say he looks like a beast with those belts


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope Flair eats and RKO, his old, played out, shtick is fucking boring as it comes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WE HAVE HALF OF EVOLUTION HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

:hhh2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice moment there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> He's drunk isn't he?


Dude came out of the womb with a scotch glass in his hand.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And another boring Orton promo


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

you took me under your ring



... (no ****)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty BS Ric Flair is here and the guy he got fired JR is not.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Gotta say Orton looks good with the belts.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ric took him under the ring
Is there a movie of this rape?


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

You took me under your ring Ric.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

UNDER HIS RING?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Took me under your *RING*...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

LOLRANDY. What did Ric do to you under that ring?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Flair took Orton under his ring? :curry2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddammit Flair, your hometown team is in the playoffs and you're rooting for San Fran?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Under your ring :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Where Triple H? :HHH2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Legend Killer saying thank you to a legend. 

#StorylineContinuity right der


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Was hoping Flair hits the elbow drop on his jacket, doesn't look like thats going to happen


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First Cole and now Randall?

BOTCHAMANIA!

Terry Funk: FOREVER! FOREVER!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like Orton is still on cocaine.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> And another boring Orton promo


Could be worse, he could be pausing every two seconds.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't they hate each other back in 2009....or whatever. Who keeps track anymore?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Full of botchs already...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its pretty BS Ric Flair is here and the guy he got fired JR is not.


JR gonna be a surprise Rumble entrant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better than being under Pat Patterson's "ring."


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Ric Flair is the goat.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

EVO now all there missing is the LUTION... come on out H and Batista


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Flair's presence makes this segment a lot better than it should be.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL i think Flair is still in the ring?!?!?!?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

These two had a good cage match back in 2004. Taboo Tuesday I believe. I feel old.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Randy is hot on the mic right now.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think they do make decision based on what people like, Randy.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Could be worse, he could be pausing every two seconds.


But his name....is Randy Orton.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really like the set up. Shame there's no Lawler in his absurd King attire (one of the few times I would ever say that).


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta love that vein on Orton's head. Makes him look so much more intense

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, a Randy Orton promo. *switches off to Habs game*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. Orton sucking shit tonight .... *sigh*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait, they listen to the fans? Huh.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is it weird that the set up makes it feel so much more... "real"? It really does feel less polished and fake as that overdone HD set and that feeds to everything else. Loving it...


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm so sick of the phrase 'Best for Business' now.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

incoming bork


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm all for Cena not getting his rematch. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> *Looks like Orton is still on cocaine*.


He's hyper..... so even if on cocaine, i'll take this ORTON anyday


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ric doesn't approve


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

They don't make decisions based on what we like. If that were the case, you and Cena wouldn't maineventing once again.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Orton is wrong, we don't want to see Orton vs. Cena


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

FUCK HIM UP FLAIR GO GET HIM CHAMP


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Wait, they listen to the fans? Huh.


Yeah right :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how will Triple H feel about Orton flipping out on Flair.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Old school Raw.

No app today?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Orton/Flair WM30, book it!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Um flair shrunk?
Or is orton that tall


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

To be the man, you gotta beat the man!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! In Flair's day you went out there every night...and cheated your ass off to keep the belt! 

That's real honor bro!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Looks like Orton is still on cocaine.


Good


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought Ric Flair sold one of his rings


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shocked he hasn't pawned those yet.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm surprised Flair hasn't pawned those rings yet.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Is this the beginning of a build for Flair vs Orton at Wrestlemania?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Flair the GOAT telling it like it is.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

2 Ringz


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Flair got two of them thangs!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Randy Orton 2014 New Year's Resolution: continue not wearing pants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair setting the current generation straight on the differences between champions of each generation.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Two Rings, 7 ex wives and 19 alimony payments.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

3 decades??? We're never going to get rid of Cena are we? fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ric's face is a little more pudgy than usual


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually like hyper Orton's promos. I don't find it boring.

Also; I decided to watch tonight anyway. WWE's Bryan storyline intrigued me, even if I was marking out in anger last week!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hahaha ouch


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooh getem' Randy!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Randy drops the truth.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That would be Triple H, Orton


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please bring out Howard Finkel


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

FUCK YOU ORTON, HE IS NOT THE MOST OVERRATED. FUCK OFF!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If Flair doesn't elbow drop a random object this won't be a successful segment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

oh shit orton :rko2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bret Hart agrees with you Randy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh the irony


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This Orton I like... why hasn't he been this lately?!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Burnnnnnnnnn right there!


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Randy's promo right now is gold.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Old school Raw.
> 
> No app today?


Maybe the return of the WWF(E) Superstar Line.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> 3 decades??? We're never going to get rid of Cena are we? fpalm


"NOPE!"

:vince$


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Bingo !


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Orton calling someone overrated. The irony.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Orton ain't as bad on the shtick as everybody seems to make out.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

evolution reference!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Orton is spitting the truth :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ric Flair is now in pure drunk uncle mode. 

Put him down Randy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Shocked he hasn't pawned those yet.





Bluewolf said:


> I'm surprised Flair hasn't pawned those rings yet.


:flair2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Flair is drunk :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can smell Flair's scotch breath all the way from my television screen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOVE THE FLAIR REFERENCE TO EVOLUTION!! (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How fucking hammered is Flair?
He sounds like that druken parent that wakes you up at 3AM to lecture you about how you ruined their life.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Im fairly sure Flair is having a stroke right now


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck. I thought there was a time WWE used to send guys home for showing up drunk to work. I'm so turned off about this right now it's not even funny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cocaine brings out dat confidence on dat mic. rton2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why does Flair talk like he's in the early stages of Hypothermia?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ric sluring and bluring


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

High pitch shrieks. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANYONE on todays roster calling Flair overated?

:lmao


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Yeah! In Flair's day you went out there every night...and cheated your ass off to keep the belt!
> 
> That's real honor bro!


Cheating every night is hard too


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jesus, Flair looks like a scrotum dressed in drag.

He _sounds _like one too, if that's possible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Is Flair really saying this? :lmao
Flair :ti


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Why does it sound like Flair is in the middle of having a stroke?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It sounds like the only way Randy can prove to Flair that he's the man is by raping him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Legend Killer? Don't toy with my emotions! :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

randy should get rid of that grey in his beard.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Did Ric Flair just say Orton has a small penis?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"An immature...I don't know what I was gonna say." WHHOOOOOOOOOO :flair

Orton talking at a fluid and lively pace instead of monotonously droning on is very refreshing, though. :clap


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Flair looks terrible. He looks 80


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Calm down people it's not real, he doesn't really think he's overrated!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HHH getting involved would make much more sense than Cena.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

CHAMP IS HERE


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No triple H :jose


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton as the guy who never measured up, this is like the only storyline they got for this guy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"oldschool on your ass "

:lmao


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Damn it Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is like the fight that a drunk dad has with his son because the dad finally knows the son can kick his ass but has been a disappointment.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, Captain Planet here to ruin a good segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Surprised HHH didn't run in...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

So instead of Hunter saving his mentor we get Cena? Ok then


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT VOICE! i cant understand half of flair is saying.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank goodness for John Cena!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here comes Golden Boy :cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awwwww, why'd you have to come out Cena? I was just about to watch Orton beat up Mr. Burns


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

oh thank goodness Cena is here to save the day.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Are we back to 2010?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> *Cocaine brings out dat confidence on dat mic*. rton2


LOL

Flair looks kinda drunk


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good Orton promo, so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Captain Save a Ho.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Whole crowd is full of John Cena fans, Fuck Baltimore and fuck you Ravens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the ****.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Think that overrated comment was not scripted

Flair sounded like he wanted to cry after orton said it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super:cena3 to save the day


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Cena has a shirt in his pocket. He's not going to give it to Flair surely hahahahahah


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, we get joking Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Still wish that they did Orton/Flair for the title at WM 24.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it to much to ask to just have Flair alone in the ring? Now we have dumb & dumber ruining it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena in those jorts again...not bad


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is there a purpose behind this mess or will they just run out legends all night.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

And...mute.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Superman right on cue


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

I really didn't see this coming











Said no one eveer


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Dem jorts.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Them jorts though


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Jort Cena in full effect.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

This fucker.... ''you poopiehead randy!''


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

If Cena was a good man he'd stop Flair drinking backstage. :cena


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

CHEAP POP yo


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Am I going insane, or was Orton's promo actually not horrible?

In fact, it was borderline average. I'm blown away.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena going for those cheap pops. Fuck off you ****.


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena leeching off a different superstar's popularity AGAIN...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

The jorts are back. Smh


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena smells the chance for cheap pops like a shark sniffing blood in the water.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay Cena you can stop with your college professor-like promo.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck off Cena you pandering cunt.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

BROOOOOOOOO


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*switches back to Raw*
John Cena kisses Flair's ass.
*back to hockey*


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Cena is the worst wrestler to make a save. Every once in a blue moon when they build up some drama and you are craving someone like an Austin to come out, Cena is so disappointing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guys got about 5 accents


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

fucking cena..always rub it off other people.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAB said:


> Cena has a shirt in his pocket. He's not going to give it to Flair surely hahahahahah


I thought that's the towels they have sometimes to copy the NFL...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena just turns my stomach, i wish he didnt. but, i just think hes so terrible.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Flair has a very strange expression in his face,


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena can literally make anything sound corny. 

Anything.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what. the. fuck.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love the old school RAW stage


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheer leader time! :cena3


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think this is the first time in a long time that I've liked a Randy Orton promo. However now comes Juan Cena to ruin it all with his boring bullshit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And somehow Cena is much closer to Flair's World championship record...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I do like that Cena just called him Randell.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"Let's dance, Randal."
- :cena4 :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Lets dance Randall :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Randal


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Cena going old school with his one liners too I see


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Low blow him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shucking and jiving. Bobbing and weaving in fucking clam diggers.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

you feeling froggy...jump...cause i say lets dance randall...

why do i watch this shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randall


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Randall lol worst name ever.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

I wanna hear. "It's my timeee, my timeeee"


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

That was more uncomfortable than getting a prostate exam from Wolverine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena old school jorts


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

People still say that feeling froggy line? Weird.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Cena is simply incapable of getting any type of pop without help from another wrestler can he? First Bryan, now Flair... pathetic


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Flair propping both these guys


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena jacking my swag by calling Orton "Randall". Fucking poser. B:<


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so that segment was blah.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't worry guys, Triple H is saving himself for the main event :HHH2


----------



## King Dean Ambrose (Jan 6, 2014)

Goddamn it Superman, go away and stop ruining segments.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God Cena is a mess. Them jorts,kissing a legend's ass yet again for a cheap pop. A damn mess.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Really? said:


> Cena leeching off a different superstar's popularity AGAIN...


that was what i thinking and saying the moment cena came out.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ric Flair looks like he's the same age as Mae Young


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Cena should challenge Orton as The Prototype


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, at least we got that out of the way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow...lame ending. I seriously could give 2 fucks about Randy vs John at the Rumble fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If he was bringing back the jorts, why didn't he bring back the chain and jersey?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena's fight stance is like a character from Mortal Kombat just before the guy says FIGHT


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Cena and Flair both overrated


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Flair 16 (really 21)
Cena 14


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Flair should be low-blowing this fucker for being so close to his record, not getting on his knees for him.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I can't wait for the rumble to see cena destroy randall boreton


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuck was the point in that then?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

And the point of this was?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't speak for me, Cole.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Let's dance Randal :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

promo was great until Cena came in


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ric Flair strut - because if he can do that, why should he walk a straight line officer?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Flair looks like Jake Roberts did at Heroes Of Wrestling back in 1999.

JBL looks like Vanilla Ice. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JBL and dat' jacket! :lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Cena no...don't do that dance ever again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL rocking the Jim Cornette look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn JBL rockin that kool-aid red.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy shit :lol JBL looks sorta like a young vince


----------



## King Dean Ambrose (Jan 6, 2014)

Poor Rick. That man that saved you is going to break your record eventually.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Good segment, totally ruined by Captain Planet


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Making us go to the app to check on Jerry's health :lmao


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE app showing a live 'Jerry Lawler heart monitor'

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Gills Rob said:


> Flair has a very strange expression in his face,


Probably thinking that his 4th wife gave better blow jobs than Cena. Cena sucking up to Flair would be like Undertaker sucking up to Fandango. They have no gimmick connection.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Shouldn't Michael Cole be about 80 pounds lighter with a goatee.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

JBL is looking dapper as hell.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

JBL with DAT COLOR COORDINATION


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ric Flair is fucking overrated the only reason he has 2 rings is cause his biggest marks runs the company!!!!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope the king feels better


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Plugging the WWE App for Jerry Lawler having a heart problem? WOW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Download the WWE App to get updates on Lawler's health :ti


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Using Lawler's condition to promote the app. Keep it classy, WWE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Cena smells the chance for cheap pops like a shark sniffing blood in the water.


He can pander in at least 5 different accents! Legend!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lawler not being there seems like its going to make them less annoying


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Daniel Wyatt!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Campione said:


> Cena and Flair both overrated


Strong first post.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Really? said:


> WWE app showing a live 'Jerry Lawler heart monitor'
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Flair seemed half drunk and still carried that segment. Kind of a waste of Flair. I thought Brock would probably level him.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"Jerry Lawler is having health issues right now, but who the fuck cares? GO DOWNLOAD THE APP!"


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

WWE App ...

For Jerry Lawler?

:kenny


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like they got this out of the way early before Naitch had anymore "shandies"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WHAT A MANEUVER it must've been to make Bradshaw's hair so similar to Vinnie Mac's.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't believe this. Daniel Wyatt.

Just no...:no:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Naitch headed out the Gentleman's Gold Club as we speak


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JBL' haircut = :vince2


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Get well soon Jerry.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Unbelievable how Jerry Lawler calls in sick and they make it into pitch to download the WWE App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We get to see Daniel Bryan in his painters outfit tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Bryan is all of a sudden dejected and a sad panda when he was actually winning.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Why does JBL have a stupid smile on his face while Cole is talking about Lawler's health?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:cole3:cole3:cole3


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

JBL looking like old school Vince with dat hair :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Did they just use Jerry Lawlers health issues to promote the WWE app. What the actual fudge.

Tell me they did not just say that.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

bryan is still in the main story which is the wyatt - bryan thing
not the Authority or anything else


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Lawler not being there seems like its going to make them less annoying


 Yeah the announcers are still bad but not as bad as with Jerry chiming in with 30 year old jokes.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cole sinking to new lows.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this isn't DB bamboozling this exclusive cult of 3, that story missed whole lot of pages.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONAAAAYYYY

:vince$*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why are they giving us PPV video packages for what happened last year?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE will look for any excuse to plug their app. & I mean ANY


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena's appearance was expected but good segment with the best today and the best from 30 years ago! rton2 :flair2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"We feel bad for Jerry. But feel free to visit our APP."

:vince5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Naitch headed out the Gentleman's Gold Club as we speak


YUP, they just called him DANIEL WYATT lmfao :lol :lol :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Using the Lawyer's health issue to promote the WWE App is outright sleazy


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I just wanted to go out there and give Ric Flair a hug. That was actually a pretty good promo from him considering how aged he looked in the ring.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Raw theme!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

TinkerMan said:


> Did they just use Jerry Lawlers health issues to promote the WWE app. What the actual fudge.
> 
> Tell me they did not just say that.


 Yep. If he dies they will show everybody how to download the app again to see it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Dat Old School Raw music


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They already did this with his Heart attack, so what did you expect?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wyatt family and a mechanic :HHH2


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

It will be so stupid if they call him Daniel Wyatt. It's not Erick Wyatt and Luke Wyatt so why would it be diff for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Wyatts already?? its still the first hour wtf


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Awww yeah, Daniel Wyatt time.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

if you wanna know about Lawlers condition download the app….. really? his health isn't worth 15 seconds to tell us whats up? pathetic.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

For some reason old school raw doesn't feel right with the W logo. Needs the WF logo. Fuck you World Wildlife Federation!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> If this isn't DB bamboozling this exclusive cult of 3, that story missed whole lot of pages.


Worried it might turn into an exclusive cult of 4?  (I kid, I kid)


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn that Flair-Orton-Cena segment was so boring. If they wanted to go old school, Flair would have stabbed Cena in the back.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Daniel the mechanic up next


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Why are they giving us PPV video packages for what happened last year?


I know right? Its like those people out there who have their damn christmas lights set up even though we have 354 days until Christmas. People make no sense these days.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

UP NEXT.................................

*DANIEL WYATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT**T *:vince5


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish they would bring back the raw is War theme


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Daniel Bryans name is now Daniel Wyatt will that make Brie a Wyatt as well when the wedding happens?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wyatts & Bryan vs Usos & Rey :banderas


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

He actually turned heel. I can't grasp why they'd turn the hottest act in the company heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Using the Lawyer's health issue to promote the WWE App is outright sleazy


They showed him dying and used his heart attack for cheap heat, so this isn't surprising.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lawler will be back next week, eating burgers and smoking pot on air.

"And come to Checkers today!" :lawler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> "We feel bad for Jerry. But feel free to visit our APP."
> 
> :vince5


They'll do anything to promote the app.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

The PLUMBER is here!!!! 










:mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Using the Lawyer's health issue to promote the WWE App is outright sleazy


Support Lawler. Download the App 

:vince$


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Why are they giving us PPV video packages for what happened last year?


 200 minutes to kill

3 hour RAW is a new school moneymaker

:vince$


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> Damn that Flair-Orton-Cena segment was so boring. If they wanted to go old school, Flair would have stabbed Cena in the back.


I know right? Would've been great, but it turned into predictable Cena saving the day shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Jerry Lawler's health will be part of our Sports Entertainment presentation tonight."

:vince5


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Why are they giving us PPV video packages for what happened last year?


How else are they going to provide context? :StephenA2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

At least JBL put over how powerful this group could be with Bryan going to commercial


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Let's see what happens but I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> He actually turned heel. I can't grasp why they'd turn the hottest act in the company heel.


I guess Vince feared too many contagious "YES" chants :lebron8


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Any excuse to promote the app huh guys?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*B-MORE IN THE HOOOOOUUUUUSE!!!!!*_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"What else you got for us, Jerry? Heart attack? Stroke? Seizure? Some good 'ol CANCER?! Give it me, Jerry. Give me all of it! It's part of our ATTRACTION this evening."

:vince5


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Using the Lawyer's health issue to promote the WWE App is outright sleazy


This _is_ the same company that tormented one of their best commentators on live television of his cerebral palsy, and the same company that devised an entire main event championship storyline over a damn corpse.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jobber entrance


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Roman Reigns at one point in his life was seven. Great stat.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The Bryatt Family.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Roman Reigns facts?
Is this fucking Matt Hardy V2?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They are here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy hell has that little bitch become irrelevant.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The Plumber Danny Wyatt!! :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Roman Reigns was 7 years old"

...and just as green.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Usos and Rey getting that JOBBER entrance!!!! bama3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> They showed him dying and used his heart attack for cheap heat, so this isn't surprising.


Not to mention they started selling those shirts. Gotta cash in on heart attacks. :vince$

They're really digging at the bottom of the barrel for these "Did You Know" facts.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns being name-dropped in one of those asinine DYK? bits = Further confirmation that he's bound for greatness.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *The Bryatt Family.*


Bryatt family. Haha I like that one


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

We're Here


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think jbl is drunk too


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Their entrance fits perfectly with the old school Raw set up.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I like this WWE Legendslogo. Go Wyatts!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan looks awesome as a Wyatt, lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That Rey/Big Show alliance sure lasted long


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Rey and Usos.

Random clusterfuck tag team #25


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This is what WWE does to over babyfaces


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh boy!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Someone's about to get their floor mopped.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Devil and The Pumbler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well lets see how the wyatts and DB plays out










maybe he will be a bad ass now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Will never understand why they talk during the Wyatt's entrance, kills the moment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How is he not going to corpse now?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm trying to give this a chance...
I CAN'T :lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Welp, i'll give it a chance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*AND NOW FOLKS....WE TAKE YOU TO

"THE DEATH OF DANIEL BRYAN" *:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Daniel Bryan looks like he should be fixing my car right about now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Won't lie, I kinda like this entrance with Bryan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lmao Bryan. This is great.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

daniel baby joker from next friday


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Not feeling this so far...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Brilliant.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bray with a lantern makes me think ice fishing.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This company is fucked.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking at all them makes my beard feels inferior


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There he is. He looks great


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Bryan will only be a Wyatt until RR when he'll turn on them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> This is what WWE does to over babyfaces


Gives them an interesting storyline after months of garbage?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh man :banderas


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

the 'American Janitor' Bryan Danielson


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brian Wyatt


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan wouldn't look out of place in the Village People right about now...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Some heads about to get kicked in :mark:


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

sweet outfit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So a janitor, a dirty trucker and the guy from Dead Rising 3 are in a six-man tonight. All right.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Really hoping this is the ploy storyline in which he uses the Wyatts to win the Rumble.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think Vince put Daniel Bryan with the Wyatt's just so he could laugh at how short Bryan looks next to Harper and Rowan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The show is flowing very weird. This would normally a top of the hour segment but they put it now to fight off the kickoff of the BCS national championship game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"YES, YES, YES, YES, YES," 

Call Him.... *PLUMBER DANIEL*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti

Get this garbage man off my TV.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bryan/Wyatt crashed the chatbox :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kennedyowns said:


> Will never understand why they talk during the Wyatt's entrance, kills the moment.


Because they're morons.

It's kind of sad to see how far Mysterio has fallen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minute and a half into this and already tons and tons of criticism. Bravo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And he's still the most over guy on the show, lol.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Eerie as fuck


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bryan fits in perfectly. The beard people.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Markedfordeath is currently crying his eyes out.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looks like a mechanic or a janitor.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Bryan, Year of Luigi is over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I still don't know what to make of this Bryan Wyatt thing. He fits in perfectly.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Would have marked if Bryan came out holding a mop.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Great attire. Vince probably mistaking him for a stagehand.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Still the most over babyface on the roster


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

he's already lost half his overness


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes chants and Daniel Bryan chants, so WWE's plan has failed.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DON'T WORRY GUYSE, BRYAN WILL WIN THE RUMBLE


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dont worry guys. HHH is tapping to him at mania


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bryan actually fits in well with them


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Gives them an interesting storyline after months of garbage?


Ruin their momentum by turning them heel when the crowd isn't even close to tired of them.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Harper and Bryan on the same team :moyes1


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Shouldn't The Usos be doing a stereotypical Headshrinker gimmick for tonight?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gills Rob said:


> Bryan will only be a Wyatt until RR when he'll turn on them


I hope this will happen... 

But something tells me it won't.fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully DB is wearing underwear under that romper unlike that creepy big booty Ginger.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Jimmy USO is like "WTF, I thought we were Total Divas homies"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan just looks so out of place. LOL


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Bryan will turn on the Whatt's at the Royal Rumble


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

inb4 

"great match but they could do better"


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is this on 25 minutes in? No complaints, but I would think this would be at the end of an hour.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

At least I care about the Wyatt Family, now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH SHIT BRYAN/MYSTERIO IN THE SAME RING FUCK YESSSSSSS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan's attire looks fine, and the fact that WWE are actually going all in on something for once shows they're trying to improve their storytelling.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WhyMe123 said:


> Bryan fits in perfectly. The beard people.


JBL is now saying what you said. LOL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Harper :mark: 
Bryan :mark:

Maybe he can open up his maneuver repertoire more, now that he's a heel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rey be like "Look Bryan, you're a face and so am I. We can't fight, or it'll make the kiddies cry"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Regardless if this is an angle, this will eventually kill all the pops Bryan was / is getting.

It seemed like this was the storyline they had brewing with Kane before they bailed on it.

Ugh, do not like this steam killer.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Gives them an interesting storyline after months of garbage?


The fans every week must enjoy garbage then? Not everyone hated what they were doing with Bryan. They could have given him an interesting character without this "heel" turn


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow this Daniel Wyatt stuff is cool.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well guess this is as close as we will get to american dragon daniel bryan . I guess its better than goofy daniel bryan.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This is awesome tbh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ratman said:


> :lmao Bryan. This is great.


Yes, it is.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Perry Saturn is going to show up with Moppy and tag team with Daniel "The Devil's Favorite Custodian" Bryan.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

So bryan is officially a heel now? WTF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I"m sorry guys...but this is a PATHETIC attire, angle for Bryan...just lame.

Turning Bryan heel is fucking CRINGEWORTHY.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan should Be fixing my car


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't believe they turned Bryan heel, pretty sure he's going to turn on Bray. Everything else would be amazingly stupid


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan with that attire :ti


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"THE HEEL TURN WILL BE GREAT, IT WILL GIVE HIS CHARACTER MORE DEPTH!"

Face Bryan: Chants "YES!"

Heel Bryan:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His hair looks great, though.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Crica 1997 vs. Daniel Bryan would have been god like


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Daniel Wyatt the chatbox killer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Harper and Bryan on the same team. Fuck yeah.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't they just take a break.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Honestly, this is a pretty good test for Bryan's ability to play a character that doesn't just smile like a goof at the crowd.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

THIS is the demeanor and wrestling style that we've been waiting for, American Dragon. Seems like the best thing to come from this conversion thus far.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

awesome match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Bryan will turn on the Whatt's at the Royal Rumble


Agreed. He'll then beat Trips for the Undisputed Title at Mania.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

He'll still be over as fuck. He might also use more moves now as a heel


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> So bryan is officially a heel now? WTF


Not clear, tbh.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn, Bryan looks awesome as a Wyatt.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Can anyone else see Daniel Bryan tossing Bray Wyatt over the ropes to win the Rumble? Massive pop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan looks like Duke the Dumpster Droese's little brother.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Liking this angle so far.

Daniel Wyatt > "YES!"


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

LMAO AT TURNING DANIEL BRYAN HEEEL. This FUCKING retarded company.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Had a dream that Bray Wyatt called me a ***** 57 times in 57 different places. Couldn't figure out how this motherfucker appeared at every location I went too.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Why is this on 25 minutes in? No complaints, but I would think this would be at the end of an hour.


They need to advertise. So they use a match that is interesting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> He actually turned heel. I can't grasp why they'd turn the hottest act in the company heel.


"So this little hairy vanilla midget of a troll got ridiculously over without our direct involvement?!? Hunter, gimme your shovel! NOW DAMN IT, NOW!" :vince3


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Did anyone notice that Bryan looked kind of annoyed when Wyatt was yelling orders at him before the break?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> So bryan is officially a heel now? WTF


Yes. 

And as for his Garbage attire, Vince is just getting him ready for his job after he gets let go :flacco1


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Funny Bray Wyatt just sits in the chair and never wrestles. Know why? Because HE CAN'T FUCKING WRESTLE. Neither can the two other fuckturds. So they throw Bryan in who can actually carry a match.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bray obviously spends the entire clothing budget on himself and then bums the clothes for his members from the Salvation Army reject pile.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Agreed. He'll then beat Trips for the Undisputed Title at Mania.


By making him tap-out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He's an uncertain tweener right now. lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am actually enjoying it.. For one even if the story flops we will get to see some matches we would have not previously.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Krinkles said:


> Liking this angle so far.
> 
> Daniel Wyatt > "YES!"


lol as per usual.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

It's uncanny! And on Old School Raw no less!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Funny Bray Wyatt just sits in the chair and never wrestles. Know why? Because HE CAN'T FUCKING WRESTLE. Neither can the two other fuckturds. So they throw Bryan in who can actually carry a match.


Harper can't wrestle? :lmao

WHAT?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Had a dream that Bray Wyatt called me a ***** 57 times in 57 different places. Couldn't figure out how this motherfucker appeared at every location I went too.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bryan does seem to fit decently well with the Wyatt's strangely enough and he's already showing more aggression than usual which is awesome.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Funny Bray Wyatt just sits in the chair and never wrestles. Know why? Because HE CAN'T FUCKING WRESTLE. Neither can the two other fuckturds. So they throw Bryan in who can actually carry a match.


The guy w/ the black beard ain't half bad. But yeah, the red beard and Bray absolutely suck at wrestling


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone give me Bray Wyatt's shirt collection.

:banderas


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

I honestly have no clue where they are going with this storyline, but I hope they don't mess it up.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Damn, Bryan looks awesome as a Wyatt.


He's gonna get even more cheers now with how incredibly well he's going to execute the gimmick. The only way Bryan would stop getting cheers is if he gets on the mic, insults the WWE fanbase, and tells them to stop cheering him on.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't buy into this supposed "heel turn" one bit. He's just "outsmarting" The Wyatt's and will probably face Bray at Rumble.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO I fucking can't. Bryan went from chanting YES to saying nothing and looking mildly annoyed. 

DAT CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I just hope this thing with Bryan being a Wyatt doesn't last for too long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty crazy how just a while back Bryan was getting a major main event push...now he's a slob with garbage man gear fpalm


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The Wyatt family hate :drake1


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Bryan is in college and is just experimenting hes just trying to find himself


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the crowd will still cheer Bryan regardless of him joining The Wyatts?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BLEU said:


> This is awesome tbh


Agreed. An interesting storylines finally happens and people still aren't satisfied.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This is great.

Love the torrents of bitching already.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

They're running this match in a weird spot because the BCS Championship Game is about to start. They know people want to see where this Bryan-Wyatt thing goes so they're hoping to keep viewers at the start of the game.

My two cents.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Had a dream that Bray Wyatt called me a ***** 57 times in 57 different places. Couldn't figure out how this motherfucker appeared at every location I went too.


Creepy


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whats with Daniel's attire?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Brye said:


> Harper can't wrestle? :lmao
> 
> WHAT?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

He can't be serious


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

The jag comercial is the WORST version of the Elvis song dude


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> I can't believe they turned Bryan heel, pretty sure he's going to turn on Bray. Everything else would be amazingly stupid


My thoughts exactly, it'll last until Rumble and conclude there with Bryan eliminating Bray


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> LMAO I fucking can't. Bryan went from chanting YES to saying nothing and looking mildly annoyed.
> 
> DAT CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT


He has literally been on TV as a Wyatt for 5 minutes. Why don't you wait a little longer before you start bitching and moaning.


----------



## King Dean Ambrose (Jan 6, 2014)

Well we are witnessing it folks. The burial of Daniel Brian.

:buried :hhh2 :buried


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Funny Bray Wyatt just sits in the chair and never wrestles. Know why? Because HE CAN'T FUCKING WRESTLE. Neither can the two other fuckturds. So they throw Bryan in who can actually carry a match.


The funny thing is he can wrestle quite well.. He did it often in NXT and in the WWE he has simply gained more of a crazed presence in the ring. Harper has always been a fantastic big guy wrestling wise since he joined NXT! Rowan is also getting a bit better which is nice .


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bryan was in for like a minute. :ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I actually like Daniel Bryan in The Wyatts. Would rather have him in the WWE World Heavyweight Championship picture but that's not happening so this is the next best thing they can do with him. Instead of having him having a pointless matches, this keeps him in a good storyline and hopefully this wasn't a mistake.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the crowd will still cheer Bryan regardless of him joining The Wyatts?


You are not alone. I agree. (Y)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait and see you told me. WAIT AND SEE YOU SAID.

unk3 :favre3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DB is too damn adorable.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here to Fix your Shit


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Dreaded double noogie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just noticed Bryan's hair. For a cult full of dirty hillbillies, it does look good.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

People complaining about Bray Wyatt's ring work are forgetting that he is Husky Harris after all.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is good, to be honest. It's certainly not as bad as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol now every face Bryan faces is going to get buried by the crowd


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

only noticing the referee's attire.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> This is great.
> 
> Love the torrents of bitching already.


lmao rit, first night, first couple minutes of this and people already have their minds completely made up.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Ad for Bryan vs Bray Wyatt in a Steel Cage on the 12th, maybe he'll betray them tonight?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn it crowd, you're suppose to be booing him now :vince2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:ti WWE paying celebs to tweet about their show.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't choke a brotha now Daniel, we all know where that road leads...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

And the crowd still cheers him. When he's working with the heels and beating the shit outta the Usos. You can't write this shit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Old School Raw with twitter and WWE app huh? :HHH2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This is cool but waiting on BRAWK Lesnar.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't care if he's heel or not but I love his more aggressive wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan new finisher should be the cattle mutliation now that he has joined the wyatts.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd still chanting :yes ...just not as loud now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm already liking Bryan's new look


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Michael Cole acknowledging the tweets of Jewel, Peewee Herman and Chris Angel? :drake1


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:ti see guys we listen to the fans :hhh2 :vince5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Usos and Rey with that Jobber - Entrance = Loss :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lets talk about what celebrities are tweeting about Rawt . 

I thought the point of scrolling them across the screen so that the nobody would have to call attention to it verbally?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, people will still cheer Bryan regardless of him joining The Wyatts. This could end up being WM 28 all over again.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

That entrance was awesome, didn't actually think they would have him dress the part. Looks kind of like a member of the Shield wearing all black though.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the selling by rowan and harper are just fantastic,


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Botch lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How sloppy was that


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man I hate the 619.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it me or is the ring smaller as well?

It could be because the arena isn't overloaded with quiz show lights and spotless barriers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Mysterio can still go. It's a shame he gets hurt so much.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Ad for Bryan vs Bray Wyatt in a Steel Cage on the 12th, maybe he'll betray them tonight?


They did that match at house shows last weekend.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Wait and see you told me. WAIT AND SEE YOU SAID.
> 
> unk3 :favre3


Gotta look at the bigger picture, bro. This all leads to Bryan beating Taker, HHH and HBK at the WM, just wait and see!


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm surprised that Mysterio hasn't blown out his knees while tying his shoes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hate when they fuck up a 619


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll give Harper a bit of credit. Rowan and Bray-Fuck. Khali/Santino shitty level.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rowan is greener than his jumpsuit


----------



## King Dean Ambrose (Jan 6, 2014)

But seriously, can't you silly people see that there is no "plan" to get Daniel Brian over in this storyline, it is actually for Bray Wyatt's benefit.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

619 that was fine


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That Uso pinned Harper :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess it'll be Bryan's fault.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rowan selling offense from a 5 foot flat 40 year old Rey. enough of this shit.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

So Bryan loses his first night as a part of the Wyatt family fpalm?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Awful last 2 minutes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soo weird :lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This storyline is awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

I look away for one second and the match ends.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, that was interesting. 

And lol winning teams music gets turned on for five seconds randomly.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This fucking sucks.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

And they lost on their debut. LOL!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

What'd I tell you all?  Bryan's taking over the Wyatts. It starts now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I could listen to the Usos music all the time. Love it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Ad for Bryan vs Bray Wyatt in a Steel Cage on the 12th, maybe he'll betray them tonight?


Where at?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao

Bryan turns to the Wyatt and they can't win.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay then.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Great booking as always, WWE.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

lol @ jobber wyatts


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This cult :ti


This fucking cult about dat competition :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

PIPERS PIT WITH SHIELD!!!!!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

NOPENOPENOPENONPENOPENOPE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so DB loses his first tag match

so much for DB being used to build up the wyatts

that ending seemed like a botch, very awkward


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck at that ending.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

wyatts came in like a worldstarhiphop video fight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So even when he's put with a powerful monster heel faction, he loses. 

Oh Vince, you and your trolling, lol.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Damn it Harper.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SHIELD GETTING PROMO TIME!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Piper's pit and special guest the SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Evolution said:


> People complaining about Bray Wyatt's ring work are forgetting that he is Husky Harris after all.


He's improved a lot since his Husky Harris days in the ring. One bad match against Kane and all of the sudden he's terrible?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe now people can chill the fuck out. :jordan


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Way to validate Bryan joining the Wyatts :ti


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Piper and Ambrose on the mic... :moyes1


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Piper and The Shield :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The Shield on Pipers Pit?

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why in the blue fuck did they lose the damn match?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

No promo? That's it? LOL


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

PUNK-REIGNS :mark:

PIPER'S PIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

What's the chance The Shield attack Piper?

99.999999999999999999999999999999999999%?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I could listen to the Usos music all the time. Love it.


Shit, I was about to post the opposite. I can't stand that theme.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose and Piper in the same ring... Orgasms everywhere. Myself included


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

NOT EVEN A FUCKING PROMO. NO FOLLOW UP ON THE WHOLE "BRINGING DOWN THE MACHINE" THING. NO NOTHING.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

YAY more commercial breaks


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wanted the new reigns action fig but they sold out everywhere, got dean and seth on the shelf tho


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

So Bryan is a midcard nobody who losses his debut as a heel? WTF kind of booking was that?


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

What is with all the ad breaks!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Londrick said:


> :lmao
> 
> *Bryan turns to the Wyatt and they can't win*.


so true!! haha :jordan5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This just confirms the plan. Wyatts will help Bryan in the Rumble, Bryan turns on them and goes to WrestleMania.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

so.. who is Brock going to destroy tonight?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WAIT AND SEE THEY SAID


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> Why in the blue fuck did they lose the damn match?


So that Bray can be 'disappointed' in Bryan probably.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, that was dumb. Wyatts randomly job and there's no heat on them because they just look like guys who shouldn't be hanging with Bryan. My theory that they'll come out of this worse is very possible. Remember 18 seconds.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow I'm pretty shocked the Wyatt's lost, I mean what did the Usos and Mysterio have to even gain from that win? Pretty dumb booking decision


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Piper better rip into the SHIELD! :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PIPER'S PIT COMING UP SOON


MY BODY IS NEVER READY


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

well bryan didn't get pinned them two wyatts always lose


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well...that was pointless.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol he joins because he wants to win and he still loses and now we see him wrestle less lol...yeah this storyline needs to die


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> NOT EVEN A FUCKING PROMO. NO FOLLOW UP ON THE WHOLE "BRINGING DOWN THE MACHINE" THING. NO NOTHING.


Ya gotta download the app for that. :cole3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Piper and Shield will be pretty awesome, as long as there are no cringe-worthy interruptions


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bryan didn't take the pin why are people complaining already?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> *Why in the blue fuck did they lose the damn match?*


WWE is already starting a "TENSION" angle when Bryan just joined a week ago!! :trout


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

PIPER IN THE SAME RING AS AMBROSE?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> Shit, I was about to post the opposite. I can't stand that theme.


I strongly hate their entrance though. I understand it's a tribute to their Samoan heritage, but meh.....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG Piper and the Shield in a promo together :mark: :mark: Punk totally showing up :mark: Punk, Piper and Ambrose together :mark::mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

King Dean Ambrose said:


> But seriously, can't you silly people see that there is no "plan" to get Daniel Brian over in this storyline, it is actually for Bray Wyatt's benefit.


In a storyline completely centered around Bryan overcoming the Wyatt family in the end, if they do indeed go that route, then I'm pretty sure this puts both men over, not just Bray. 



RDEvans said:


> So Bryan loses his first night as a part of the Wyatt family fpalm?


Um, Bryan didn't lose the match. Harper did. Pretty big difference.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

What a weird ending, I'm still intrigued to see where this goes.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Cant wait for Ambrose and Piper :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopefully the chatbox comes now that the plumber is off TV.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I know right? Would've been great, but it turned into predictable Cena saving the day shit.


Yea the writing wasn't that sharp and imaginative.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> NOT EVEN A FUCKING PROMO. NO FOLLOW UP ON THE WHOLE "BRINGING DOWN THE MACHINE" THING. NO NOTHING.


It must be a pain for you to watch movies; waiting for the ending and everything.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Side note, thus BCS megacast is crazy, the game is on like 5 different channels!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

They should stick with this setup haha


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs CM Punk...can't wait.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at the Wyatts and Bryan losing in their FIRST match together.

This company is fucking lost :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

"Worst storyline ever" - this forum


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rodney DePiper and The Shield for an edition of Piper's Pit?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> NOT EVEN A FUCKING PROMO. NO FOLLOW UP ON THE WHOLE "BRINGING DOWN THE MACHINE" THING. NO NOTHING.


Chill out... There is time left you know  i could see them beating down someone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GUYS.........PIPER and AMBROSE!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well thats it then, no inside job or anything, thats it for Daniel Bryan's push.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> PIPER'S PIT COMING UP SOON
> 
> 
> MY BODY IS NEVER READY


VINTAGE CATALANOTTO!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that was extremely disappointing with the wyatts i hope it builds to something great


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

actually it is great booking
luke harper lost because he didn't allow bryan to finish the match
]and it seems bray wasn't happy 
maybe the whole bryan plan is turnning the wyatts against eachother


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ugh this is just the worst tbh.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Why in the blue fuck did they lose the damn match?


Have to explain everything. Bryan is Bray's 'boy'. The other two are asserting the dominance. It ended up costing them. Bryan moves up the Wyatt ladder after that mistake.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brye said:


> "Worst storyline ever" - this forum


:vince2


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I swear it's like some of you never watched a RAW before. Always jumping to conclusions and never let a story play out. Bryan isn't going to overthrow the Wyatts in 1 week. LOL


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Time for Ambrose to shine here.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So much commercial


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys. We have a whole THREE MONTHS to Wrestlemania. We have time to let this story breathe.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Krinkles said:


> It must be a pain for you to watch movies; waiting for the ending and everything.


To be fair, WWE is pretty damn notorious for never reaching that "ending."


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Bryan didn't take the pin why are people complaining already?


Because fucking marks.

Bryan will probably get beaten up because of this result later tonight on a backstage segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Campione said:


> So much commercial


they need to pay for all the legends appearances


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Krinkles said:


> It must be a pain for you to watch movies; waiting for the ending and everything.


HEY GUYS, LET'S WAIT AND SEE. THIS WILL ALL LEAD TO BRYAN BEATING HBK,HHH, STONE COLD AND HULK HOGAN AT WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HIDE THE DIVAS!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's like you people want all these storylines to start and wrap up within one week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Animal is coming back!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Campione said:


> So much commercial


I'm hot for that Jackson Hewitt chick. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

This is gonna be EPIC


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lock up your wives and daughters!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I WALK ALONE


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bryan joins the stable to win and speak against the Machine=Render a mute, splitting ring time with two other men, still losing matches.

WOW


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Batista coming to take down John Lena and his army of fat girls.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck Batista.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> Well thats it then, no inside job or anything, thats it for Daniel Bryan's push.


This is an anchor on all four performers. Just let Bray do a promo against any old school star, have him command Bryan to take him out, crowd chants No. There's my bad fantasy booking. This angle is soooo fucking easy to do.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

AMBROSE AND HIS DADDY PIPER!! :mark:
And Punk (please rock ROH gear) :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> WAIT AND SEE THEY SAID


nah it's cooler to be a cynic about everything. no need for optimism.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> GUYS.........PIPER and AMBROSE!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


That spastic little shithead better not get out of line.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Dave :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I watched the matches recommended last week when I asked why people are psyched about Batista.

I am still un-psyched. I don't get it at all. I may get it _less_ than the hype about Orton.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> NOT EVEN A FUCKING PROMO. NO FOLLOW UP ON THE WHOLE "BRINGING DOWN THE MACHINE" THING. NO NOTHING.


We have two and a half more hours of the show. Shut the fuck up and wait. Sweet fucking jesus you guys complain about the most incredibly stupid shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Only two weeks left! :mark:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Great, Dave's old and unmotivated ass is coming back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love this Batista promo.

Shot of Batista.
Shot of woman in the throws of orgasm cheering him.
Repeat for 30 seconds.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

people in here jump into conclusions way too quickly.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista!!!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

the fox said:


> actually it is great booking
> luke harper lost because he didn't allow bryan to finish the match
> ]and it seems bray wasn't happy
> maybe the whole bryan plan is turnning the wyatts against eachother


Thank you. Glad there are others who see the positives.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Batista's winning the Rumble then


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Batista in the rumble :banderas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tista' in the Rumble...#30?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Brye said:


> "Worst storyline ever" - this forum


"Everyone that expresses their anger towards this shitty product is obviously a fat neckbeard virgin that lives in their mother's basement!" :vince3


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Let's have The Wyatt Family lose their first match with Daniel Bryan and put a bullet in the feet of the storyline the very first week!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JUST SAY IT COLE....BATISTA WINS RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!! :hhh2


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I swear to god if Batista wins the rumble fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Batista going to be a full timer or part timer ?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

People still think Bryan is winning the Rumble? :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp, Batista is winning the royal rumble now


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh no its true Batista is winning for fuck sake


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Electrify a crowd like batista

That substitute spot :rock4


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Already knew that.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Batista in the Rumble he's for sure gonna be in the top 4


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Michael Cole what kind of raw is it tonight???


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Well it seems obvious that Batista will be returning as a face based on that promo.

I hate how they have to promote stuff to bump the ratings as opposed to viewing quality of having surprise returns.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Batista in the rumble :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BATISTA!!!!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's the reason they turned Bryan heel: Batista is back and they don't want people cheering for anyone else.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And there's probably your winner of this year's Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brye said:


> nah it's cooler to be a cynic about everything. no need for optimism.


This company rarely gives anyone the right to be optimistic, to be fair.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Woo lord, my world is about to explode in ecstasy.

Piper in the same god damn ring as Ambrose? Woo lord, let me get that oxygen tank.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If Batista wins the Rumble.......


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Renee :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn let people complain, why are so many complaining about complainers. Let them jump to conclusions, it'll make the ending of the storyline much sweeter for them. If it indeed a story to help Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait..
We aren't getting a rematch, right?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Interesting. Looks like they _could_be turning Bryan back out of the Wyatts pretty quickly. Dissapointment from Wyatt/"See the light" from face angle.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now we gotta see this shit again


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Excited for Batista's return because it's a change in the ME. Hopefully Cena is the one that fucks off from the very top for a while, not Orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES BECAUSE WE ALL WANT TO SEE THIS SHIT MATCH AGAIN.:jay


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Batista to win Rumble and beat Orton at Wrestlemania 

:bigdave


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Khali again fpalm


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Rematch :banderas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

General Aladeen said:


> "Everyone that expresses their anger towards this shitty product is obviously a fat neckbeard virgin that lives in their mother's basement!" :vince3


Everyone that expresses their anger towards this about 5 minutes into the storyline before anything happens should probably stick to short films so that they can get their satisfaction within 10 minutes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandow/Khali again :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DOUBLE A! :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

ARN ANDERSON :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ARN Plz :mark: :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

AnalBleeding said:


> so.. who is Brock going to destroy tonight?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Batista in the rumble/ OH SHIIIITTT!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BACKLUNDDD, ARN ANDERSON & oh its Slaughter.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please, please don't tell me we're getting Sandow/Khali again. fpalm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Please vote Backlund


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, goddamn. Arn Anderson was born a middle aged dad, but he has not aged a day since WCW wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Backland for president


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Arn just looked like he realized where he was.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we vote for someone else instead?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

VOTE FOR BACKLUND!


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is Batista going to be a full timer or part timer ?


Parttime only :sad:


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Arn Anderson plz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VOTE FOR ARN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Are they really doing a rematch because of a botched finish?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE ENFORCER


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Arn Anderson


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Double A :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ARN :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Welp, Batista is winning the royal rumble now


Honestly, I don't think it's that simple. RVD didn't win MITB when he returned and they probably already have their WHC plans for WM. Chances are he's going to begin a feud with someone in the Rumble, but not win it, that's just TOO obvious.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Why are they subjecting these guys to a popularity contest?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Slaughter will probably win but it SHOULD be AA.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Batista is winning. No way he isn't.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Vote for Double A! :arn

And I definitely hope Batista wins the Rumble. Bryan is stuck in this Wyatt shit and nobody else deserves to win that is not a repeat winner.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane Jacobs :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So every week, Sandow is thrown at the mercy of the fans? 

Fuck that horseshit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if I should vote for Mr. Bob Backlund or Arn Anderson


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BACKLUND! :mark:
ANDERSON! :mark:
SLAUGHTER! ...alright.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

AA SIGHTING!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Sergent Slaughter's chin really does look like it is going to tear out of his face at any moment.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Khali getting dat push over bryan lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Batista better not win that Rumble match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you Kane for being.....you.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd mark hard for Arn. Urn Anderson appearance, plz.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Shit no more Khali please :george


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Anderson

Pipers Pit will not end well for Piper


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ooh there's Backlund!

Ooh there's Double-A!

Ooh there's *GRRR FUCK SLAUGHTER FUCKIN DIE BORING OLD SCHOOL MAGGOT ****** FUCKIN BITCH SLAUGHTER PUSH NEW TALENT ALREADY FUCKIN SHIT*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:arn!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hope it's Backlund


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Campione said:


> Parttime only :sad:


2 years is a LONG TIME for being part time lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't believe someone as talented as Sandow is being wasted on shit like this. It's a shame.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane...just throw him through the floor already and into Hell! :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This corporate shit has been a flop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait a minute, as many times as an authority figure has been threatened. And Kane just now brings up the rule and termination behind it.:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't threatening someone also against WWF policies?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Please, please don't tell me we're getting Sandow/Khali again. fpalm


Ofcurse we are


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's obvious that Vince McMahon wants the typical caucasian musclebound skinhead, or big fat white guy as a face. But is there a rule that states all Divas who are part of reality shows are faces,even though they are hated skanks? This doesn't go for Natalya though.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Page 23 out of how many pages? Kane read the whole thing. Scary. jk


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Kane is such a great talker


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Please, vote for Bob. For the love of god vote for Bob. 

And I'm pretty sure Kane just threatened him with violence there...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kane is fucking killing it!

:mark: :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can we vote for urn Anderson?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bob backlund or we riot


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Backlund pleasee!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dat Kane intimidation, so eloquent. :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Kane was FANTASTIC in that segment!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Maddox just shat his pants


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Imagine Kane as a elementary school principal.

:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Be a star Kane


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Bryan NEEDS TO BE the leader of the Wyatts!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Brye said:


> Everyone that expresses their anger towards this about 5 minutes into the storyline before anything happens should probably stick to short films so that they can get their satisfaction within 10 minutes.


Considering WWE's handling of long-term storylines, (Nexus, Summer of Punk, etc.) I wouldn't have much hope.

:jt3


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kane's best segment yet since becoming Corporate Kane.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE has a Human Resources policy handbook for employees? 

I thought the rules were that everything the boss says go; everything includes but not limited to sexual harassment, physical violence from anyone, including the boss, & being forced to wrestle, even if you aren't trained, and fuck you if you don't like it.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love this look on JBL. Just plain awesome.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ha that was so funny.7


no not really


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

WWE App on Old School Raw!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kane being all normal is hilariously odd.

Also, marked for the SGT.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Bradley boy :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Anderson guys..something NEW please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Great Khali match or BCS National Championship... Yeah tough choice...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AYEEE $$$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Remember when they said Cena beating Sandow wouldn't be a burial?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Greatest laugh ever

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jesus what did Sandow do to piss off creative?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I.R.S.!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

random shitty segment


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: 

MILLION DOLLAR MAN!


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Careful with that tie, Kane.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Million Dollar Man :mark: IRS :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

There is father Wyatt!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MONEY INC. :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Father Wyatt himself


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

These legends getting just one random appearance. With Shit E Langston. Fuck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

IRS :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

its like some haunted legend hallway


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that was random


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Diabse and IRS are two other guys who don't age at all either.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Million Dollar Man got game.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bray's father :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

IRS must be so proud of Bray Wyatt and Bo Dallas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did the Million Dollar Man just indirectly say that he just paid for vagina?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DiBiase DA GAWD! Funny how he was with Aksana when only a few years ago she was involved in the Goldust / Ted, Jr. feud over the Million Dollar Title.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

IRS :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They need to get the Iron Sheik out here.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Fuck I love Dibiase :lmao


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

What is Gorbachev doing?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> I can't believe someone as talented as Sandow is being wasted on shit like this. It's a shame.


Remember when he had his match with Cena and people said it would help him. And also there was thay dirtsheet that said he was going to get a push soon. He has been a joke since that failed cash in. Year just started but hopefully they make him look credible soon

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Booty with dat charisma..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

General Aladeen said:


> Considering WWE's handling of long-term storylines, (Nexus, Summer of Punk, etc.) I wouldn't have much hope.
> 
> :jt3


What about HBK/Jericho, Orton/Taker, Angle/HBK, Edge/Taker, etc? Plenty of good ones too.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Same old shit legends/returns no one cares about.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Big E Langston is wonderful


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

was that a haunted house?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Why was Volkoff in his trunks? :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Looks like we're quickly narrowing down who Brock is going to destroy later.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is that you Virgil?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys, what ever happened to Ted Dibiase Jr.?


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Dude Ted Dibiase looks the same


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Did the Million Dollar Man just indirectly say that he just paid for vagina?


hahaha YES!!! that nice piece of ass (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Million Dollar Man got game.


Or a boatload of cash.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Man I always feel bad that Bob Backlund never gets picked for these things but I really want to vote for Slaughter …. decisions, decisions.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vote for Arn Anderson!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Did the Million Dollar Man just indirectly say that he just paid for vagina?


:lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Deam Ambrose & Piper exchanging words. OH MY GAWD


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I pick Anderson


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

IRS. Scarier than he was when I was a kid and didn't know what the actual I.R.S. was.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I still smile whenever I see those legends just can't help it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

IRS vs Wesley Snipes in a Tax Season match at WM30 :Vince


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

People mad at people being mad... Ridiculous.

People have been saying "let's wait and see" since Summerslam. 

Theres no long-term booking. Batista is going to win the Rumble.(That Bryan should win) and Daniel is a heel because they don't want anyone stealing the spotlight from the "true" main eventers.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

General Aladeen said:


> Hey guys, what ever happened to Ted Dibiase Jr.?


He's a pastor now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Remember when they said Cena beating Sandow wouldn't be a burial?


Wait and see!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Is that you Virgil?



They put poor Virgil near the concession stands


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dibiase's laugh :mark:


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

uhh so will roddy be drunk?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Hey guys, what ever happened to Ted Dibiase Jr.?


Did nothing for about a year and was released about 6 months ago i think.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I want Backlund!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Same old shit legends/returns no one cares about.


Yea those pops were the "we dont care about you" pops. :kobe


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Markingoutsince90 said:


> uhh so will roddy be drunk?


Is the sky blue?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Markingoutsince90 said:


> uhh so will roddy be drunk?


he gonna get owned by the Shield in Piper's Pit!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lillian Garcia rib fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Network is coming! :mark:


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Is the sky blue?


hahaha


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope Iron Sheik is there too. Would love to see him go FACKIN BULLSHIT on Cena just do it!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:kobe4

WTF is this announcement?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Gee I wonder what that announcement will be?

WWE Network lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lol the Big Guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Hey guys, what ever happened to Ted Dibiase Jr.?


He quit the WWE to spend time with his family


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryback is still employed?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Another inside joke at Lillian Garcia.


And Langston vs Axel :ti


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did Ryback just make a shady sideways allusion to Lilian?

No sir.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Wow, Ryback with the Lillian blast.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryback on commentary! :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big E Langston has a big butt


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Ryback dissing Lilian Garcia...oh my.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Did he just say that


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh shit Ryback. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow that was a fucked up rib at Lilian. And why did Big E get a jobber entrance.:sad:

Big E/Ryback looks like the next IC title program.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Horse/Lilian Garcia joke. unk2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Intercontinental champion getting a jobber entrance seriously


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wednesday the WWE will changer forever


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Da fuck did Ryback just say?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Was that another Lilian Garcia horse joke?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Did Ryback make a horse face joke about Lillian?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait! What did Ryback just say.....?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Is that a new black referee?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

:lmao:lmao RYBACK


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LEGENDS!.....WHOS FIRST!?! :brock


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome back Ryback....

Now, TURN FACE ASAP!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Remember when he had his match with Cena and people said it would help him. And also there was thay dirtsheet that said he was going to get a push soon. He has been a joke since that failed cash in. Year just started but hopefully they make him look credible soon
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


JUST WAIT AND SEE! WHY ARE YOU SO NEGATIVE


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Guessing its bout the WWE Network because they showed the WWE Network logo. Or a new era, and bringing in a new logo that was shown on the WM31 logo.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

hehehehe


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

TWO JOBBER ENTRANCES. Big E vs Axelecunt x 134823535343463


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What did Ryback say about Lillian? I missed it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Curtis is kicking him right in the tits.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ryback is still alive?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

CURTIS AXEL IS SAYING "SHAH" AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:gun: Rybaxel


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Bob Backlund lets see it! haha


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ryback killing it :lmao :lmao


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Austin, Vince and HBK together is a huge fuckin deal even if its to plug the network.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is Ryback speaking clearly, being coherent, and being entertaining?

If he could learn how to wrestle, it would be nice.

This match is real good, too.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Ryback is rocking commentary here. Love the tough guy act!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do they constantly job Curtis Axel? Guy could be a solid silent deadly wrestler a la the way Arn Anderson used to be.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Da fuck did Ryback just say?


Big E is not bad for a guy with a hot body


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Big E is a BEAST.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I just laughed at that Lilian Garcia joke, mainly cause of that goofy face Ryback made.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lol Ryback making fun of Michael Cole.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback is amazing on commentary lmfao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryback is drunk!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I think for Ryback to remain a heel...

Rybaxel HAS TO WIN the WWE World tag Team titles and probably Soon!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, they managed to do it. Cram all the people I never want to see on my screen at the same


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoever said the Big Guy doesn't have charisma?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CURTIS should join the Wyatts..that BEARD!! :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That Lillian Garcia joke was so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryback is pretty good on the mic. Guy can be funny


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Snoop Dogg tweeting :ti


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Langston vs Axel again?!? Come on.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy shit, just keep Ryback on commentary the whole show, this is amazing :lmao


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I honestly think Ryback's pretty hilarious on the mic, glad to see him getting some commentary time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder how much it costs to pay someone mildly famous to tweet what you ask them to.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:cole3 "So Rybaxel...where did that come from?"

This fucking guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback on commentary is pretty slick. Snoop Dogg giving a shoutout to Brodus was expected, but Sheiky Baby too? :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ryback needs to be on commentary every week.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, how many celebrities did Vince pay for these tweets.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rybacks commentary fucking sucks


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Old school set up looks so much better.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh lawd, what'd Ryback say?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryback is a BULLY so his Lilian Garcia comment makes sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chrisburr said:


> I think for Ryback to remain a heel...
> 
> Rybaxel HAS TO WIN the WWE World tag Team titles and probably Soon!


Not before the real americans


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lol "hey little guy!!!"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:jay Dat Finisher


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryback on commentary > Ryback doing just about anything else


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Ryback is acting like Hank from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see Big E losing that title until post-WM.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

Put a bra on the guy haha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback is actually good on commentary? The fuck is going on?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DEM TITTIES


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL RYBACK


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Can Ryback stay on commentary all night?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

big e's finisher is so lame, am i the only one whos thinks this? he makes a dumb face and falls on his back


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Rybacks commentary fucking sucks


Still better than JBL's 
:draper2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback vs Langston: ZERO fucks to give.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryback: "Put a bra on the guy. Jesus!" lols


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Ryback on commentary. :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ryback out there straight shooting. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

"Put a bra on the guy, Jesus!"

:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Oh lawd, what'd Ryback say?


He said "Sorry my voice is a little hoarse, I was hanging out with Lillian Garcia." :ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

is everything :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

"Put a bra on..." :lmao. Oh Ryback.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They seriously need to get Big E new theme music. And hopefully this is the last time I see Axel...........at all.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Snoop Dogg tweeting :ti


Probably high like always.LOL


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuck Ryback/Vince for shitting on Lillian again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh are they still trying to act like Ryback matters? 

Seriously WWE, you screwed that pooch. Let it go.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They talking about Big E being over? what fpalm


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Can Ryback stop doing that stupid laugh and saying ' the big guy '


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Big E with the WOAT finisher. Reverse ddting himself.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ratman said:


> Ryback fucking sucks


could've saved yourself some keystrokes


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ryback winning on the mic.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't understand what just happened.

I feel like I might be hallucinating because of the cold.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

PLEASE KEEP RYBACK ON COMMENTARY!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Raw IS WAR THEME


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I've missed THA BIG GUY


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That RAW is WAR theme!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That laugh.







trollin like a boss :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao @ Dat Ryback laugh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And then a random Titus O'Neal crack from JBL which Cole almost broke out laughing to.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

dat raw is war theme song


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Piper & Shield, bah Gawd that will be great


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good to hear the old Raw theme music. They should bring that back permanently.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That old filler music :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ryback is GOAT


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Get him some bubblegum


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

attitude era theme :mark:


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

The raw is war theme playing!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Big E>Ryback


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Piper....Save_Us


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

God some people on this forum are just ridiculous. You guys always think about the negatives and refuse to accept the positives.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryback quite above avg on commentary there. THE BIG GUYYYYY


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Piper time :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Evolution said:


> "Put a bra on the guy, Jesus!"
> 
> :lmao


THE BIG GUY.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This will be good as long as he's not drunk or on pills or whatever he was on the last Piper's Pit.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Hahaha this Ryback commentary made me a fan.

"Put a bra on that guy, Jesus"


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Push Ryback to the moon and give him an hour by himself on commentary each week


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know about you guys!? But the big guy made me laugh! Please stay on commentary Ryback lol.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

ALL TOGETHER NOW!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Dean Ambrose time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Piper looks like he's shit himself.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryback was actually quite good on commentary and did anyone else notice that the Raw is War music was used whilst Piper was being shown on the screen.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Did...Did I _actually_ start to like RYBACK a little bit there O_O....put his ass back on commentary asap


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

That Raw theme brings back memories


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw isn't exactly off to a stellar start in 2014. Hopefully this Piper/Shield segment is good.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryback knows his career is fucked. He gives no fucks anymore. "Put a bra on, Jesus!" LMAO


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

From Heyman Guy to bitch of Big E.
More than Axel deserves anyway.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Piper's Pit w/ Shield :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

doctor doom said:


> ALL TOGETHER NOW!


*ALL IN THE FAMILY!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryack is an idiot, you are 21 months in, isn't Big E less than a year in LOL

He makes no sense.


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

:jericho2

return this year please


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, Ryback wasn't bad at all in commentary.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That was Ryback's very own 'washrag' moment right there.

Lilian joke may have been unnecessary but fuck it, I lol'd.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Holy shit. Ryback on commentary was hilarious. "He was the longest reigning IC champion of 2013"

"I've only been here 21 months, give me a few more years"


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hogan to save Piper please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Derek said:


> Was that another Lilian Garcia horse joke?


yesss lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Piper incoming.
Shield incoming.

Ready to dispatch an ambulance if my markdom takes the best of me.


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Jericho please SAVE_US


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Asenath said:


>


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

the fox said:


> actually it is great booking
> luke harper lost because he didn't allow bryan to finish the match
> ]and it seems bray wasn't happy
> maybe the whole bryan plan is turnning the wyatts against eachother


 Maybe Vince's plan is to finally get the fans to stop chanting for Bryan when they're supposed to be cheering the golden boy. Looks like it's off to a good start.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Piper!!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I laughed so hard "Put a bra on, JESUS"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG THIS IS HAPPENING :mark:

DAT MUSIC :mark:

DAT PIPER :mark:


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Breaking News :- Hulk Hogan to appear LIVE on RAW TONIGHT.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Just :mark: out for the old anthrax theme


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

PIPER!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*and the crowd goes mild for Piper*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Shield time! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would love to see Hogan come out :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I can see Flair & Piper in the back before the show begging Vince for an advance on their appearance tonight.

http://img.pandawhale.com/74594-Dave-Chappelle-Im-broke-*****-dYfX.gif


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn Roddy got old.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

God I love this man


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:banderas Can we have Old School RAW every week?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rodney DePiper in the house.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

He looks relatively sober...


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

I tuned in to watch Scotty 2 Hotty. Don't care about anything else so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> Hogan to save Piper please.


By the time Hogan's crippled ass came down The Shield would have already made it up back in the audience.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

This should be good.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Ungrateful Khali is a corporate tool just like these reality Divas and John Cena. Who will feud with the Wyatt Family then besides Cena? I mean, Vince McMahon can push Vinnie, Eva Marie's boyfriend and Jared as face wrestlers we don't want!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Plastic jock


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pipers on the sniff


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah! Love Piper


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

HotRod!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"That's when the Colts played in Baltimore and the Orioles were actually good" 

I'd say "Fuck you Cole" for that last line...but yeah, Os suck. But hey! We made the playoffs last season! That counts for something...right? RIGHT?!?!?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

got my heart medication nearby :mark:


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

He looks pretty trashed, good for him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Victarion said:


> Holy shit. Ryback on commentary was hilarious. "He was the longest reigning IC champion of 2013"
> 
> "I've only been here 21 months, give me a few more years"


He was way better than Lawler is.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TNA is Here said:


> Why do they constantly job Curtis Axel? Guy could be a solid silent deadly wrestler a la the way Arn Anderson used to be.


Arn is one of the best mic workers and wrestlers of all time.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

He's pissed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

If Hogan comes out...:mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is this Old School or Old Crow? Is there one sober person on the set today?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shield INC


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

SHIELD TIME!


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Are all the legends drunk off their tits tonight?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Piper was on Nitro when RAW was old school.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Piper looking the wrong way. lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's about to get good. here comes the shield :durant3


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope I'm wrong but Piper sounds atrocious


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ambrose is drunk, y/n?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose rocking a slick Shield hoodie. bama


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Maybe Vince's plan is to finally get the fans to stop chanting for Bryan when they're supposed to be cheering the golden boy. Looks like it's off to a good start.


BINGO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambrose just has too much swag.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow that black bitch on the left look like she didn't want to be at the show at all. LEAVE THEN BITCH.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That tragic hairline.
Still would.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That "I'm only happy when it Reigns" sign is amazing!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The thirst was strong in Cena shirt girl...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao 'I'M ONLY HAPPY WHEN IT REIGNS'

Creative I'll give her that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

who the fuck tell Dean Ambrose to put on a leather jacket? lawwwddddddddd


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Ambrose is drunk, y/n?


Everbody tonight seems kinda off :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Please, let Ambrose have the mic.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

ooops, The S.H.I.T. Shield!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Piper looks drunk as fuck. :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The Shield struggling with the old-school barriers :lmao


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

Piper looks tanked


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Are all the legends drunk off their tits tonight?


Seems like it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dirty Dean!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy is peeing himself right now.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lol Ambrose already GOATing it. lel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Piper struggled a bit to get that first "Its" out....kind of reminded me of this!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

AMBROSE & HIS DADDY! JACKETS!
MY FUCKING HEART!


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nice to see a few attitude era guys, guys that wrestled late 90s can still go and could work a match for us, sick of all these 60 year olds doing catchphrases, lets have a New Age Outlaws match or SCSA return.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*PIPER vs. ANDROSE on the MIC!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh god..potential great moment...and piper is drunk out of his mind


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

A hundred and twelve years old.

*Gone home to Jesus*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Piper rip him a new one!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"Who gave this old man a microphone?"

This man is epic. His way of staring at him is epic.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Time for Ambrose to take over this segment


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> The thirst was strong in Cena shirt girl...


Dude your link is broken.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> who the fuck tell Dean Ambrose to put on a leather jacket? lawwwddddddddd


I could of sworn that it was just a normal sweater


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice threat by Ambrose, I can tell this back and forth is going to be good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Not Ambrose Alley" Piper da Gawd


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

THIS IS PIPER'S PIT!

NOT AMBROSE'S ALLEY!

LOL!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a bad name for a talk show to be honest


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Yup, he's drunk


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The mic battle


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ambrose's Alley. Kind of like that.

At the end the guest gets shanked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sleazy digging sleazy.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HELL NO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose on the mic? YES!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

GOD IS ON TV


BOW TO PIPER


MY BODY CAN NOT TAKE THIS


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rowdy Piper is great :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns' face :lmao thinking WTF


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ambrose Alley. Sounds about right


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Punk? Lol :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Piper marking for Punk :mark:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

yep drunk again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't care how drunk Piper is I fucking mark so hard for him every time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep. Piper is drunk


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ambrose on the mic! :mark:


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Rollins looks in awe


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH

PUNK>AMBROSE


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Reigns and Rollins look like they're on Blind Date.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Could anyone gimme a summary of the show so far?

Piper :lmao

AMBROSE SAID TREAD LIGHTLY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose is such a star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Oh god..potential great moment...and piper is drunk out of his mind


Yeah , first Flair and now Piper both D R U N K :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Tread Lightly.

Dat breaking bad reference


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, he looks like a moron trying to look "crazy".


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol Ambrose is better than I thought he would be in this segment.


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

People never believed me when I told them how short Piper is IRL. Maybe now they'll agree. He's only about 5'10".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm splooging like a thirsty bitch.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay yeah, Roddy is drunk.
He thinks CM Punk is as good as him.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Holy shit, watching Ambrose and Piper is watching a live time machine!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lol 112 years old. And oh damn, CM Punk mention.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hoooo lord

Blood pressure already rising to unprecedented heights.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

I prefer when Ambrose speaks straighter not so theatrical


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rollins is pretty underrated on the mic


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Rollins is fucking awesome i can't believe that no one names him in the possible main eventers


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ambrose looks drunk :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ambrose :mark:*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol that Rollins laugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Piper, your mind is reduced to kibbles and bits at this point.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

meanwhile Reigns gives no fucks in the background :ti


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Better US Champ? :drake1 quit trolling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, +1 to Rollins for bringing up the fact that Piper actually did hold the U.S. Title while he was in WCW.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Punk best on mic?? ....yeah hes drunk


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

He seems to be Punks number 1 fan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PIPER is so fucking drunk!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol

Listen to his SLURS


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cmon give Reigns a fucking mic :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ambrose never defends the effing us belt. He has done nothing in 4 months with it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wanna see Piper in action


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd be able to understand Piper if he'd take Punk's balls out of his mouth.*


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Is everyone pissed on RAW tonight?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rollins not bad at all.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw man, they really want to push this Roman Reigns thing pretty hard.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

He pinched that man's cheek. :ti


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Piper GOATing right now. Forcing dat dissension.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Reigns looks like he's crying :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Reigns is alright, but i can't believe he's going to get pushed before Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

PUNK>AMBROSE AND ROLLINS


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHAT KIND OF *** LETS ANOTHER MAN PINCH THEIR CHEEK?

Reigns BURIED


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Shield better hope that Reigns DOES NOT beat CM Punk tonight!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I like rollins the best.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hoodie= shank.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Love how Roman gives no fucks at all


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rollins looks genuinely stoked to be in the same ring as Piper.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

The crowd is going for it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, this just confirms The Shield will break up soon and Reigns is turning face.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck, stop trying to break up The Shield.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

REIGNS!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Piper doesn't get drunk, he gets AWESOME.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I think that Rollins and Ambrose will screw Reigns in his match.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

PUNK!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Don't say CRACK!!!!!!!!!!!! *rton2


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Roman with the pipe bomb!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"I'm gonna break yo old ass in half" :reigns :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins' voice :lmao
The best :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Roman Fucking Reigns! :mark:


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

HOGAN PLS


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Weird vibration


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They need to stop saying crack around Ambrose.. The guy looks like he's going cold turkey right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The old aged outlaws


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Piper's gut is as wide as Roman Reigns is tall.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Armestyle said:


> Rollins is fucking awesome i can't believe that no one names him in the possible main eventers


yeah he is greatly underrated. He has a bright future. Easily my favorite member of the shield

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Reigns keeping that mic work short and sweet :mark:

OUTLAWS!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CM PUNK an NAO!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao, how fucking random.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE OUTLAWS!!! :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

This is too much :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I never expected much from Rollins on the mic, but he's pretty fricken funny.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Outlaws :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

inb4 punk
CRAP
New Age Outlaws? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow this is an ackward team.:lmao


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

YOU BETTER CALL SOMEBODY!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

WHY ARE THOSE OLD JOBBERS IN THIS SEGMENT?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HOLY FUCK THE OUTLAWS ARE HERE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

GOD DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That random team....okay....
Punk ruining everything...alright...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

That was out of nowhere! ROAD DOGG!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

OHHHHHHH!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This is so good :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

BA Billy Gunn? Really? _Really?_


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OMGGGGGGGGGGDFGDFGDFGDFBVGDFV VDF!!!!!!!!!! YASSSS


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, that NAO appearance was unexpected.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The most random team ever.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk and The Outlaws! :mark:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

NAO and Punk cleaning house! :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great segment.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So they call him Bad *A* Billy Gunn now fpalm


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did Piper they give piper some sort of scottish gimmick, he's as convincing Scotsman as Santino is Italian.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Outlaws! :mark:


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

NOA!


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

Damn, I was hoping for Cowboy "Ace" Orton, Magnificent Muraco, "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff, and "Dr. D" David Schultz


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

WOW! Punk & Outlaws!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Outlaws :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol, Piper with Ambrose's US title.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

PUNK, ROAD DOGG AND RODDY PIPER.

3 GOATS OF MIC SKILLS IN THE SAME RING


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Outlaws out of nowhere, but no complains. GOAT.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT SEGMENT :mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

OHHHHHHH YOUUU DIDNT KNOOOOOOOOW YOUVE GOTTA CALLLEEED SOOOOMEEEBOOOOOOOODYYYYY


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Should make it NAO v Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice segment


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Agentpieface said:


> NOA!


NEW OUTLAW AGESSSSS!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They had to cut that short as possible..early Shield Entrance, the fast CM Punk thing..Roddy was fading out and would be mumbling nonsense soon...Shame and a half


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Security gives no fucks about the Shield in the crowd.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

HOLY FUCK at that segment.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

That was a good segment.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

If Reigns goes over Punk clean :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok that just pissed me off. The fuck is the New Age Outlaws doing teaming up with Punk after he made fun of their friend, Triple H? And why were they in a 1 minute segment. 

UGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH. That was stupid.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

As usual, they did not even let Ambrose talk much. :no:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Time for Brock to scream like a child again, in hilarious fashion


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Great segment.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Welp i believe its *BROCK LESSSNAR* time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JBL looking like Fire Marshall Bill :jaydamn


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Maybe Brock's going to show up in his classic ring gear.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That was the most random appearance ever. :lmao


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

That laugh from Rollings, man is it awesome...Kinda Joker'esq


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WTF JBL? Is Jimmy Neutron?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome Shield Promo! And great to see New Age Outlaws again though it wasn't ages ago.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Chicken scream time


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

we need TEDDY LONG to make a TAG TEAM Match PLAYA.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Does Old School Lesnar mean he's going to wear trunks again?

Too much beef.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> BA Billy Gunn? Really? _Really?_


At least they didn't call him "Bad Butt" so there's something. :cole3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was... that is how you do a damn segment. Anyone not seeing any of those three as future main eventers... please... and Piper, love ya still!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well that was fkin sickkk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PIPER AND FLAIR BOTH DRINKING SOME GOOD JUICE TONIGHT!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jesse James and Dolph Ziggler's Father are here


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Hoooo lord
> 
> Blood pressure already rising to unprecedented heights.











:lmao so horrible yet can't look away


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ratman said:


> So they call him Bad *A* Billy Gunn now fpalm


Kinda ironic that they won't say ASS but the word ASS appears in mark henrys intro theme


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> BA Billy Gunn? Really? _Really?_





Ratman said:


> So they call him Bad *A* Billy Gunn now fpalm


Thing is, Cole called him that at the height of the Attitude Era as well. The spineless goon.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh god, I don't want to see Lesnar in trunks again.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Does Old School Lesnar mean he's going to wear trunks again?
> 
> Too much beef.


He's not going to be wrestling.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SOMEONE'S GONNA GET THEIR BUTT WHOOPED :henry1






:vince5


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

They muted the scream :'c


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Marked so hard for Punk with the Outlaws. God almighty. 

Recap of Brock killing Henry :mark:

But damn quit calling Trips one of Brock's greatest rivals over the years.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lesnar tonight!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> He's not going to be wrestling.


This does not stop everybody else from running around in their underoos when there's no match planned.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

No show of his epic scream? Fuck this company.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

magictrevor said:


> Why did Piper they give piper some sort of scottish gimmick, he's as convincing Scotsman as Santino is Italian.


Piper's background is Scottish.

I can't believe Piper, IRS and Punk all on the same show, do they know what the fuck this is doing to my heart?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

RR!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BLEU said:


> If Reigns goes over Punk clean :banderas


I doubt it will be clean. I can see Rollins and Ambrose distracting Punk, then them claiming that is why he was able to beat Punk.
Then Reigns saying he didn't need their help etc

that is how I would book it anywyas. Plus doing it tha way would keep Punk strong


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lesnar is here! :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The Beast is here :mark:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I would mark if Lesnar going old school means he's wearing his old black trunks.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They made sure to mute the squawking during the promo. :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

HOW HAS THE SHOW BEEN PLEASE SOMEONE

Summary of before that last segment? Ambrose :mark:


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

they should leave the raptor screams in :brock


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins and Ambrose shined in that segment and not just because they had the most lines. Reigns has grown on me big time but if it weren't for those two, Reigns would probably still be in developmental or basic bodyguard for Del Rio.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

mark coming out with ross this time


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

old school Paul E Dangerously w/ the Zack Morris phone, please


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I swear Lesnar is like Hitlers wet dream or some shit. You know that guy is a white supremacist secretly too.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hyping up Batista for the Rumble. Hmmm.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I really don't want to see the Old Age Outlaws wrestle....


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Well we know who's winning the RR now :vince2


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel like they're making it too obvious that Batista is going to win the Rumble. I seriously hope they're going to swerve us.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> old school Paul E Dangerously w/ the Zack Morris phone, please


Vince has no time for that shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Barftista and his belly button Sun tattoo. :no:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Bad A Billy Gunn

:cole3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I swear Lesnar is like Hitlers wet dream or some shit. You know that guy is a white supremacist secretly too.


Dunno. Wasn't he besties with Shelton Benjamin from college?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Lesnar is going old school? Does this mean that Sable will look like she's 50 instead of 60?*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evolution said:


> I swear Lesnar is like Hitlers wet dream or some shit. You know that guy is a white supremacist secretly too.


So that's why he hate-fucks Heyman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> WTF JBL? Is Jimmy Neutron?


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Reigns is going to beat Punk tonight. Maybe he won't go over Punk clean, but he'll beat him somehow, most likely with help by Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish SCOTT HALL aka *RAZOR RAMON* was here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RAW360 said:


> I feel like they're making it too obvious that Batista is going to win the Rumble. I seriously hope they're going to swerve us.


Daniel Bryan needs to win the rumble.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *Lesnar is going old school? Does this mean that Sable will look like she's 50 instead of 60?*


Not enough Restylane in the world.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Barftista and his belly button Sun tattoo. :no:


Better than the fucking belly button piercings chicks these days are obsessed with...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Boretista returns to shake ropes and badly perform 2 moves...wonderful.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Dunno. Wasn't he besties with Shelton Benjamin from college?


you bring up Shelton Benjamin when Heyman is Jewish?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Lesnar is going old school? Does this mean that Sable will look like she's 50 instead of 60?*


Don't ever talk about Sable plz.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Rollins and Ambrose shined in that segment and not just because they had the most lines. Reigns has grown on me big time but if it weren't for those two, Reigns would probably still be in developmental or basic bodyguard for Del Rio.


True. Those 2 really hide his weaknesses on the mic and in the ring.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:bigdave

To Batista haters


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

brock is like a weapon of mass destruction if hitler had this man we wouldn't be here today no guns stopping that man hes like franky from one piece


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hunico


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*It's SIN BOTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder why some of yall even watch,all you do is cry like little females


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's Sin Hunicara!


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Hunico!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ADR vs Sin Cara # 100


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He's back


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good idea. Stop letting us see him botch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh.... whhhhyyyyyy.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

What an underwhelming Raw this has been thusfar.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This match again, really?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cara gonna face the 1-2-3 Kid next?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Oh FFS, Cara/Del Rio AGAIN?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

General Aladeen said:


> :bigdave
> 
> To Batista haters


Tell me why I should be exited he is coming back, and convince me real good. Please. I don't get it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Fuck Sin Cara but more importantly fuck Del Taco. Deport both of them.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Know i'm a bit behind(had it on pause) but, Billy Gunn whooping Roman Reigns ass... :ti


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Shit, I forgot Del Rio is still employed.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

No-heato is here. Yay?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sun Carico time :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Can't wait until Batista's career is defined at the Rumble. Bout damn time I say.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sin Cara a Lakers Fan? and ohhhhh great AlBoredom Del Rio


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of Old-School Raw, a TIMELESS encounter here.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Time for Sin Cara vs Del Rio match number 5000 fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to fucking God, how many fucking times are they going to do Sin Cara Vs. Del Rio? I feel like I've seen this fucker 9 million times. 

And no, I don't care that it is a different guy playing Sin Cara. It is still the same idea.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey look! We've never seen this match! :lol


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

god how many times do we need to see del rio vs sincara.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

del rio return with no reaction


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my lord this match AGAIN! Holy fuck.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

And the crowd goes silent


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Look Del Rios back and hey look it's the same match again


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Alberto who? I already forget about him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, Cara vs. Birdo. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DEL RIO IS BACK??!?!?!?! lol 

Bastard was top dog for a while....now he's just midcard :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh no, not this match again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Haven't we seen this match before? More than once?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't see any way where Batista does not win the Rumble.

Batista vs Orton. Trips' two hand-picked guys who succeeded in the main event of the biggest WM in history. He'll be backstage masturbating, guaranteed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Sometimes I wonder why some of yall even watch,all you do is cry like little females


Some of us actually have vaginas, though.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. Fuck Sin Cara but more importantly fuck Del Taco. Deport both of them.


Reported.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Shit, I forgot Del Rio is still employed.


Mexican Psycho.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Del Rio v Sin Cara. Haven't seen that in a while...

:side:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match again


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I honestly forgot about Del Rio. I haven't seen him in forever and still he gets no reaction :ti


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Even after he's been missing for the last month no one cares about ADR


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn these two again? These rematches are getting fucking ridiculous


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate this stupid lighting


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lesnar to destroy Sin Cara


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

They could have legit had the Shield and Piper promo take the spot of this Del Rio and Sin Cara match. Nobody gives a shit about these 2.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Still Hunico.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Well this is shit, also khali/Sandow to come


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Enough with that lighting!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Sometimes I wonder why some of yall even watch,all you do is cry like little females


its because there is usually a good hour of programming out of the three hours

it helps pass the time to crap on the two crappy hours of it


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

I think i'm having a dejavu


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate the mood lighting for Sin Cara. Seriously, can we knock that off?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio getting the Ziggler treatment, which is saying something since they apparently like Rio.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

So:

Wyatts vs Usos & Rey x 913
Axel vs Big E x 34583
ADR vs Sin Cara x 2235

Legit.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder if the old Sin Cara is coming back?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sin Cara matches just make me want to drink brown juice and I don't even drink.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did Piper they give piper some sort of scottish gimmick, he's as convincing Scotsman as Santino is Italian.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sin Cara needs a better finisher. That swanton is so anti-climatic


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow why this fucking match again! I would rather see Del Rio vs. Zack Ryder


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shikamaru said:


> brock is like a weapon of mass destruction if hitler had this man we wouldn't be here today no guns stopping that man hes like franky from one piece


Totally sigworthy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That stupid lighting is fucking annoying. They need to stop it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

These tweets. Seriously. I'm about to post something incredibly stupid on twitter and hashtag this fucking show just so they can show my fucking tweet.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah, of course. Book two guys in endless matches and hey presto you have a 'feud'.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> They could have legit had the Shield and Piper promo take the spot of this Del Rio and Sin Cara match. Nobody gives a shit about these 2.


yeah its not even the real sin cara


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

JBL speaking Japanese. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

remember...the "SI, SI, Si, SI, SI" chants? lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I hate the mood lighting for Sin Cara. Seriously, can we knock that off?


I cannot even remember why it began... It is certainly terrible.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So glad they are doing this match. Between needing to pee, making food and lacking fucks to give I've missed the last 37 times this match has happened.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

What in the actual fuck are the commentators talking about? Pay attention to the match you fucking cunts.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL having a moment with Cole there.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

#Save.Us.Brock


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

he was speaking proper japanese btw.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Who the fucks wants to see Del Rio vs Sin Cara again???


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh God, Cara vs. Birdo. :lol


Don't worry, Del Rio will job to the Big White Chicken Shit.............The Big Show because half the casual fans are racist.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

This sin caras wrestles in slo mo and is fat!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I wish SCOTT HALL aka *RAZOR RAMON* was here


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You can't speak English
I'm talking Japanese

The fuck?


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So another rematch with no storyline or buildup and they wonder why their ratings and PPV buyrates are going down..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well. That just happened.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That was garbage


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sweet Chin Taco*


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Wish ADR would go back to his old music.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sin Cara Del Rio AND THE CROWD GOES ...mild! Nobody gives a shit..look at the crowd.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole calling JBL out on 'Warshington' :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

he won like that?

more







booking


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

quick match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Glad it's over. Should of been green card on a pole match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

And in about five minutes I won't remember anything about this match


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The pops get louder for ADR every week! 

:vince4


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Reigns and Punk is the main event....the planing is making no sense lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

WE WANT MORE! WE WANT MORE! WE WANT MORE!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dear god, he's cutting a promo fpalm


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Glad it's over. Should of been green card on a pole match.


Reported Pt. 2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

General Aladeen said:


> What in the actual fuck are the commentators talking about? Pay attention to the match you fucking cunts.


THANK YOU


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

What?
Sin Cara . . . lost?

What kind of push is this?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Here come the threads for Del Rio/Batista

:lol "That Perro"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, Batista is winning this Rumble. :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"What were you saying about having his number?"

"I stand corrected"

????

According to Cole Cara is 2-0 against him. This leaves him 2-1...that still means Cara has his number. 

And man, Hunico may be able to work with more people and botch less frequently but god damn he just looks so much more slower and...in a way, a little more sloppy than Mistico did.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shikamaru said:


> brock is like a weapon of mass destruction if hitler had this man we wouldn't be here today no guns stopping that man hes like franky from one piece













Totally agree.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Glad it's over. Should of been green card on a pole match.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR needs a fucking translator.:lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Royal Rumble match Wiener


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These are the most half hearted "What"s I've ever heard. 

It sounds like they are only doing it out of habit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What if Del Rio eliminated Batista and they started a feud? :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Good promo for his standards.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Del Rio eliminating Batista? Stop toying with me Rio!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Welp Batista gonna win. so obvious


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

God, it's been 4 years and this guy is still boring as fuck.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Albeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerto Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Boooooooooooooooring.


Imagine if he won the royal rumble, oh wait nobody would care like last time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Some things change, and some things stay incredibly unnecessarily dull.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"That perro" :lmao


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

old school raw needs more old school wrestlers


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Del Rio gets more promo time than the Wyatts fpalm


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Who gave him a mic? For fuck sake.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why is Vince so blindly in love with this guy? That promo couldn't have been any more terrible.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

No one even talked about him when he did actually win it


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, that horrible generic "I'll win Rumble" promo. Even worst because is Alboring del Rio.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

What was the point of this match and promo?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bob isn't going to win


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

ANOTHER AD, jesus christ


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Glad it's over. Should of been green card on a pole match.


:russo :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio, what a pro :clap


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Another fricking break?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> So another rematch with no storyline or buildup and they wonder why their ratings and PPV buyrates are going down..


They've been doing this literally since the day they became the WWF. That is not the reason why ratings and buy rates go down.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

To think that cunt has won the RR when Punk and Bryan have not.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> And in about five minutes I won't remember anything about this match


What match? last one I can recall was wyatt family vs Uso's and Rey.then Piper segment....I think that was last thing on.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Reigns and Punk is the main event....the planing is making no sense lol


Neither does your English.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TheGoat said:


> And in about five minutes I won't remember anything about this match


I already can't remember anything about it.


Though the beer might have something to do with that


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn just fell asleep


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Whatever legend gets picked as the ref is going to screw over Sandow and Khali is going to win and start dancing. CALLING IT NOW.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I just realized that all of dem mode are here.. they're normally not.

There goes random pictures of David otunga flexing :jose


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck off Khali :floyd1


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I would actually download the app just to vote for Double A...

If only I knew how to use it. :selfie


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I WANT BACKLUND!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Wait a minute Del Rio won a rumble??... when?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good ol' Berti

Heard he felt pretty off when he was part of the House show in Egypt, recently, wasn't used to very much heat.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Del rio
World Heavyweight Championship (2 times)
WWE Championship (2 times)
Money in the Bank (Raw 2011)
Royal Rumble (2011)

the question is

but why


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Wait a minute Del Rio won a rumble??... when?


2011 :dance


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shikamaru said:


> old school raw needs more old school wrestlers


word where is S.D. “Special Delivery” Jones?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Shikamaru said:


> Del rio
> World Heavyweight Championship (2 times)
> WWE Championship (2 times)
> Money in the Bank (Raw 2011)
> ...


DESTINY


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

IWC better be voting for Arn.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I downloaded the WWE app all by myself!! I knew those Michael Cole weekly tutorials would pay off. Thank you Michael


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh now that's just mean.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Wait a minute Del Rio won a rumble??... when?


:lmao:lmao God I love this thread.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WCW burial there


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got home, did i miss the good part of Raw? Am i stuck with the bad or is there anything good booked for later?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sin Samuray said:


> What?
> Sin Cara . . . lost?
> 
> What kind of push is this?


Del Rio and Sin Cara are not over! Cena is winning the WWE title, and it's just like the late 90's version of WCW.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

HOLLA


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Dude Lawler need to retire


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> WCW burial there


Every other promotion in the world burial there!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish Nitro was still in existence. Give these WWE fuckers some actual motivation.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CYC said:


> I just realized that all of dem mode are here.. they're normally not.
> 
> There goes random pictures of David otunga flexing :jose


Lack of chat box brought me back here. Though it's nice to see the usual suspects keeping this thread entertaining.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jerry Lawler interview a App exclusive? That's so stupid.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Just started watching. Anything of note happen?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan wants to be transformed.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> I downloaded the WWE all by myself!! I knew those Michael Cole weekly tutorial would pay off


Michael Cole is so GOAT he is apparently subliminally teaching people how to download the WWE.










You go, Michael.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

CYC said:


> I just realized that all of dem mode are here.. they're normally not.
> 
> There goes random pictures of David otunga flexing :jose


Throw in a racist comment about Mexicans in the post and you should be alright tunga3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> old school raw needs more old school wrestlers


I'm still waiting for the long awaited Tom Brandi return.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:mark: Bryan


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Why do you care?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ZEB!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MURICANS'!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bray and Bryan tag team next week :banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

'Murica!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shikamaru said:


> Del rio
> World Heavyweight Championship (2 times)
> WWE Championship (2 times)
> Money in the Bank (Raw 2011)
> ...


I think he has photos of Vince with a mexican prostitute..possibly male..Only explanation that fits.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

D-Bry is really into it


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hm...I like the sound of that


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Welp Ill be watching next week


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That fucking sign :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That sign from Zeb LOL


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Bray Wyatt with his booking powers I see.

WEE THE PEOPLEEEE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So obvious Bryan will turn on them eventually.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn i fucking love the Wyatt's outro :mark: that shout or whatever it's called. Very good backstage segment there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"The Best Defense is a Fence" 

God bless Zeb Colter. :tyson


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the best defence is a fence 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Jerry Lowkey Dead In The Back


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn. They cut off one of the best tag team entrances. WE. THE. PEOPLE!


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Real Americans motherfuckers!!!!!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

the Real Americans never deserve a jobber entrance their theme is too good


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Zeb :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This remake is sooooo bad.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE...THE PEOPLE! :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel like I should turn in my liberal card when The Real Americans come on, and all I can think about is squeezing booties instead of being outraged at Zeb.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so tired of them wasting Cesaro's singles potential.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why does Goldust cut the sleeves off his shirt?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GOLDUST AND CODY! :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just about time Cody and Goldust break up to start a wrestlemania feud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmmmmm already tension with Bryan and Bray :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY WITH DAT AWESOME SHIRT!!! :mark: :cody2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JBL:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Zebbie's sign :ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I love Co-Dust but holy god damn shitballs is that entrance music bad.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Would have marked hard if Goldust came out with his 90's attire.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

GOLDUST :mark: CODY :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody FUCKING Rhodes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"The best defense is a fence" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

They need to get rid of those over sized Penny Belts.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, the Rhodes mesh theme hurts my ears. It is like audio massacre. 

Can't they come out to just Goldust's theme, or hell, just Cody's?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RA better win this match


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I'm so tired of them wasting Cesaro's singles potential.


Imagine when Brock left after WM and Heyman picked Cesaro instead of Axel.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's non-title, which means The Rhodes are losing. They never win non-title matches.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope the New age outlaws work a match tonight


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Why aren't any wrestlers in their previous gimmick attires? That would be sweet. Like retro jerseys in the NFL.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Mark Henry better come out to "Sexual Chocolate" :kolo2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is funny how the push is supossed to be to Cody but is Goldust who always get the people behind. :cody2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Come on Swagger. Rip that ACL a new one and go on injured Reserve until 2020.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's non-title, which means The Rhodes are losing. They never win non-title matches.


lel WWE Booking


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Cody FUCKING Rhodes


2014 the year of Cody :banderas


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I feel like I should turn in my liberal card when The Real Americans come on, and all I can think about is squeezing booties instead of being outraged at Zeb.


And you think the KKK has hijacked Conservatism without knowing? There are plenty of latino and black republicans that disagree with you.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> They need to get rid of those over sized Penny Belts.


Champ who is that in your sig?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Imagine when Brock left after WM and Heyman picked Cesaro instead of Axel.


He'd probably be in the main-event right now.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Was that #DontGetHigh or #DontGetHot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I really like the RA's team work.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The boy hood dream has come true :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Imagine when Brock left after WM and Heyman picked Cesaro instead of Axel.


Would've still been booked as shitty and Cesaro would have a couple of count-out victories against HHH.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Love the Rhodes Bros. because they've put on such amazing matches and always deliver the energy and quality. Goldust awesome comeback is one of the highlights of 2013 for me. He's just a walking markout moment lol

But I am _soooooo_ ready for them to drop those titles. Real Americans are definitely one of the teams that need a reign with those belts. And Usos too at some point because it would be a damn insult for them not to touch gold at least once.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"WE THE PEOPLE" CHANTS! :mark:


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Biggest problem with WWE… what am I waiting for, whats the payoff tonight? Punk vs Reigns???? is that it? there's nothing to look forward to and keep tuned in for.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Push the real americans now!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Weed da people


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can the top corner hash-tag be smaller?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just when you thought WWE commentary couldn't get any worse. SMH


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> And you think the KKK has hijacked Conservatism without knowing? There are plenty of latino and black republicans that disagree with you.


Bless your heart.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Rhodes/Murica? I'll take it!

This episode isn't looking so bad.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TWITTER INSTAGRAM YOUTUBE TWITTER INSTAGRAM YOUTUBE

But yeah, 'OLD SCHOOL'!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I swear..each week WWE seems to act like the OLD MAN who barely discovers things on the internet like "Twitter, Apps, " etc :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lesnar gonna go old school, flip the finger and walk out on the company.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm so tired of them wasting Cesaro's singles potential.


Wish they would push him to the moon. He has been stuck with Swagger way to long. Expected a faceturn a while ago, imagine if they did that and it ended up with Reigns vs Cesaro.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So strange looking at Swagger.
A former WWE champion and now midcard at best.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the best Goldie has ever been in the ring.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL at Zeb. I'm going to lose it if a fan actually jumps the barricade right now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

These Cody/Cesaro encounters have been awesome so far.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Seriously, these ad breaks are a fucking joke. The main event better be awesome for this.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I voted on the app


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Screw these commercials. I'm going to sleep. Not like anything major is gonna happen


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Christ, these commercial breaks are coming fast and furious eight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Schrute_Farms said:


> Biggest problem with WWE… what am I waiting for, whats the payoff tonight? Punk vs Reigns???? is that it? there's nothing to look forward to and keep tuned in for.


You want the big payoff to The Shield and Punk storyline to happen tonight instead of on a PPV or at least the Raw after a PPV?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

calling it..Punk beats Reigns due to other shield member's mistake, gets pissed..etc.etc.

And if you equate conservatives to theReal Americans, you dont know what you're babbling about. RA represents the Far right, just like hippie nutjobs represent the far left.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn Codys ring work is fantastic


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> So strange looking at Swagger.
> A former WWE champion and now midcard at best.


He shouldn't have a world champion to begin with. He is in the midcard where he belongs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VINTAGE :cole3 miscalling the Beautiful Disaster as a "disaster kick".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> Would've still been booked as shitty and Cesaro would have a couple of count-out victories against HHH.


HHH notwithstanding, because NO ONE is getting over on HHH, Axel has nothing and Cesaro has power and ability. All he needs is a mouthpiece for a heel run and who better than Heyman?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

These commercials are why Vinnie is a Billionaire.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

This match is fucking great so far. I'm glad to see it getting some time, instead of the usual 3-4 minutes these guys get on Raw.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why does wrestling keep interrupting the advert channel?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

dmccourt95 said:


> I voted on the app


You've been brainwashed by the constant mentioning of it...Damn repetitive advertising!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Just give the Real Americans the titles already so they can at least have a decent reign. Kind of legitimize them as a formidable team and also because they just plain deserve the belts to their names.

Then WWE can break their asses up and give Cesaro a push before they once again, fail to utilize a talent with crazy potential.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Arcade said:


> You want the big payoff to The Shield and Punk storyline to happen tonight instead of on a PPV or at least the Raw after a PPV?


no I'm saying the payoff for watching this 3 hour show is only a punk vs reigns match. Thats not something to be really excited about and stick with the show for. There was a time when this company had must see main event segments every week.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Screw these commercials. I'm going to sleep. Not like anything major is gonna happen


This show peaked with Piper's Pit/Ambrose Alley


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wonder who is ahead in the BCS Title game..........I'm pulling for Florida State, but I'm afraid Auburn will keep the National title in the SEC.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So the rest of Raw: 
Lesnar destroys Big Show
TWITTER # APP INSTAGRAM #OLDSCHOOL
CM Punk over Roman Reigns



I fail at committing suicide, cry and go to bed. Then next week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why should I download the app to see the swing...when you just showed me the swing?!?!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DEAR LORD it's only 9:30 PM.

I fucking miss two-hour Raws.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I MISS THE CEASRO SWING WITH CODY?!!! FUCK YOU APP :cuss:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

They put the swing on the App? Fuck this shit


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The fact that we have seen these two teams face off a fair few times and the matches still aren't boring is a real testament to Cesaro and Rhodes' ring work.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Doradafan said:


> This match is fucking great so far. I'm glad to see it getting some time, instead of the usual 3-4 minutes these guys get on Raw.


It's still 5-6 min of actual screen time, it's the 12 min of ad breaks that make it seem longer.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The Real Americans is a good concept but it's not going anywhere. They don't do anything with the idea, they have no feud with anybody, it's pointless.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SP103 said:


> So the rest of Raw:
> Lesnar destroys Big Show
> TWITTER # APP INSTAGRAM #OLDSCHOOL
> CM Punk over Roman Reigns
> ...


You forgot SANDOW VS KHALI.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I wonder who is ahead in the BCS Title game..........I'm pulling for Florida State, but I'm afraid Auburn will keep the National title in the SEC.


Change the channel?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

THOSE BASTARDS SHOWED THE SWING ON THE APP. FUCK.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's the reasonbyiu need the wee app! Or you can just wait til we show you the replay to plug the app.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cole is much more complimentary of heels tonight.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So they had the Cesaro swing happen when the commercials were on? :kobe


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that big boot :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lesnar gonna go old school, flip the finger and walk out on the company.


:cool2,,,,,,,


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BIG BOOT. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGoat said:


> They put the swing on the App? Fuck this shit










at its finest


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> You've been brainwashed by the constant mentioning of it...Damn repetitive advertising!


:cole3:cole3 He got to me!


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck i hate the wwe app


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So the Real Americans are faces now, right? Cole and JBL calling them future tag champions, the #wethepeople in the upper left corner, showing two tweets saying that Zeb Colter is awesome.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

What happened to you WWE? So sad.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THAT BOOT AT THAT ANGLE


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They could replace Cole with a parrot.."Get the App" Get the app" polly want a cracker! APPP"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, Cole says the WWE wants people to make "We the People" trend? 

So the company agrees with their racist views?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> They could replace Cole with a parrot.."Get the App" Get the app" polly want a cracker! APPP"


But a parrot couldn't tell you whats trending on Twitter right now


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> They could replace Cole with a parrot.."Get the App" Get the app" polly want a cracker! APPP"


Or the Godfather "Get that Ass".


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wish Swagger would just complete the transformation and do moonsaults off the top rope and actually go grapevine when doing the ankle lock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Goldie is awesome.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GOLDUST IS A BOSS


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Solid match!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That Finisher :durant3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Goldust in the ring! :moyes1


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good tag team match there.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Final cut!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

does goldust tell michael cole ever week that hes in the best shape hes ever been in? egomaniac much


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

How many times do the Real Americans have to lose? Seriously :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

A _real_ Old School RAW would mean a 2 hour show


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

I just love Goldust finisher


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

What's the point of having a manager if he doesn't do anything?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love that finisher. Great Match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap Awesome tag match

MAH BOI CODY AND HIS BROTHER GOLDIE GOT THE WIN!!! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I expected to see the Shattered Dreams on this Old School Raw... Oh well...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Great tag match. (Y)


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I love Cesaro so much.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They gotta get that shitty autotune out of the Goldust Theme.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a hell of a match. :clap


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG!~


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ddddpppppppppppppp


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DDP AND KING BOOKAH! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Cody hurt?

DAT DDP :mark:


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

DDP! :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking hell, tag team champions actually win a non-title match for once. Say it ain't so!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

DDP


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DD FUCKING P :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DDP and the Bookah' Man!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

It's him it's him it's DDP!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DDP!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

just keep shitting on your tt division, WWE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So we can just throw out the idea of the Real Americans as tag champs, huh? God, I'm so done with the tag division right now.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Stop fucking saying Old school, way to ruin a good thing you morons.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ddp looks good. Crowd quiet for him


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice match.

Zeb's reactions whenever the Real Americans lose. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

ITS ME! ITS ME! ITS DDP!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Self high five


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DDp..Replace Lawler with him.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

DDP!!!!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

That match kinda fell apart at the end for some reason. But Goldust Final Cut looked awesome.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh the WCW nostalgia. :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

plugging DDP Yoga :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

DDP!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Proud user of DDP yoga right here!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

DDP :banderas


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

DDP with the Yoga plug :lol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Best match so far and propably of the whole show..


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

DUB C DUB


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

goldust gotta be on that ddp yoga


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

DDP !!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:ddp


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Amazing how the Rhodes Brothers started off as nothing but a Cody Rhodes vehicle and has ultimately turned into proving that Goldust deserves a push more than anybody :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Evolution said:


> How many times do the Real Americans have to lose? Seriously :lol


It was the correct result, given how many fucking matches the *Tag Team Champions*, Cody and Goldust have lost, as of recent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really don't need to see DDP's taint.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The #Wethepeople hashtag still being there.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Inb4 :damn


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ron :mark:


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF Booker T


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Orgasms with Booker T.  DAMN!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this is...awkward.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:damn


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Should have brought back Tori for the yoga.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:banderas


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Booker T yoga :lmao
Ron Simmons :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When did Ron Simmons turn into Worf from Star Trek?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

DAMN!!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

DAMN!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Seriously. Those segments aren't funny. They stopped being funny whe...hell they never really were funny actually. Fuck those "damn" segments. So fucking pointless.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

DAMN!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

DAMN!!! )


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Voted D) Dean Malenko


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

You guys better be voting for Arn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DDP and Booker T...i'd mark out if they tag teamed one night...WCW baby lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can't wait for that Sandow/Khali rematch. Gonna be MOTN, no doubt.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Seriously. Those segments aren't funny. They stopped being funny whe...hell they never really were funny actually. Fuck those "damn" segments. So fucking pointless.


Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

JBL stop comenting and reform the APA


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd love to hear a Ron Simmons promo or see an apa segment. Getting tired of him just saying damn every appearance


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny segment. Ron Simmons was bound to show up sometime.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn still got another 1 hour & 20 minutes left


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

When they talk about the vote on the app and there is some music with a sax in it playing, i keep thinking it's Val Venis' music about to come on. Keeps disappointing me


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How come Dean Malenko never appears at old school Raw?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I'd love to hear a Ron Simmons promo or see an apa segment. Getting tired of him just saying damn every appearance


Well we did get the APA at Raw 1000 I believe it was.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Man, I may bitch a lot when it comes to Daniel Bryan, but at least I'm not a Sandow fan :shudders:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what would be cool? If WWE let you personalize your own Best PPV Matches set and they make it for you when you put in the order in the shopzone. 

Too complicated to pull off, but I'd like to pick my own matches rather than go with the ones that they picked.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Because old school WCW means we want to see DDP do Yoga. :no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

TheGMofGods said:


> Seriously. Those segments aren't funny. They stopped being funny whe...hell they never really were funny actually. Fuck those "damn" segments. So fucking pointless.


I thought it was funny :waffle


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Vote Mr Backlund!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WWE is so mean to Damien Sandow.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Voted D) Dean Malenko


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I'd love to hear a Ron Simmons promo or see an apa segment. Getting tired of him just saying damn every appearance


We got one at the last old school RAW?
Lita came out and hired the APA as protection.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't buy DDP Yoga recently.

(I'd also be lyin if I said I wasn't eating nachos and drinking beer right now so I think I'm doing it wrong. But in my defense you can never watch RAW sober)


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

The return that is missing is JR, he should replace Lawler for a while men and comment the Royal Rumble the returns will be fucking epic with JR commenting them and shutting up Cole


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Booker T and Cedric the Entertainer have the same voice


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TNA is Here said:


> Because old school WCW means we want to see DDP do Yoga. :no:


:rock5 @ you thinking that was WWE's idea.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> We got one at the last old school RAW?
> Lita came out and hired the APA as protection.


I think it was at Raw 1000.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Rock sighting :rock


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

So... Backlund's getting a live mic tonight, right?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandow about to job to Khali


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RANJIN RETURNS


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> I think it was at Raw 1000.


Yeah it was Raw 1000


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ranjin fpalm Up from his seat at the creative table.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ranjit Singh gets no pop, lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's Ranjan :mark: So ironic how I searched him up a couple days ago


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Can't wait for that Sandow/Khali rematch. Gonna be MOTN, no doubt.


MOTN? Are you serious dude? That match screams MOTY material.wens


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Singh looking like my High School Science Teacher.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the Big GOOF! :lol
Hey RANJIN and those side burns!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going call this segment a fail now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is that Rajin Singh? What the fuck is he doing out there?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh Damien, you deserve soooo much better.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Please let this be over quick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Khali is 50 times worse than Cara and ADR. This immobile motherfucker needs to be killing Snakes in India somewhere.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So we get a storyline from Khali botching a pin?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Ranjin Singh? Isn't this motherfucker part of creative now?

*cocks shotgun*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ranjin Singh is back. I guess the call centers were closed today due to the snowstorm.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sgt. Slaughter? fpalm

Should've been Arn.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol 

The chatbox still down?

Dat Bryan Wyatt crashing shit .


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Of course it was fucking Slaughter. For fuck sake.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'M SO FUCKING TIRED OF SGT. HE APPEARS ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Ranjin Singh wins Lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WHO THE FUCK VOTED SLAUGHTER


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

...well at least Slaughter has an awesome theme.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it right now. Brock obliterates SGT. Slaughter and Great Khali


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sarge fpalm


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ 15% for Backlund.

Would have preferred to see :arn


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Wrong choice fuck these wwe app users arn should have won


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandow jobbing to Khali.....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slaughter :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, JBL did that better than Lawler could.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Khali is 50 times worse than Cara and ADR. This immobile motherfucker needs to be killing Snakes in India somewhere.


:hmm: I'll allow it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:floyd1 Arn never gets the respect he deserves.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ZERO POP!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sarge is cool and all, but ARN FUCKING ANDERSON DOE. >:\


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE CHIN RETURNS


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

BS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why the fuck do people still want to see Slaughter and guys like Duggan?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, I totally remember voting on the WWF App back in the 90's... OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

WWE Universe! You done screwed up voting for Slaughter.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't suppose anyone would mind if I didn't watch this match? 

I think I'm going to make cocoa. It's 15 degrees, and I'm about to die.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Singh looking like my High School Science Teacher.


You're in a high school? Or just referencing old teacher?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Why does Khali exist in 2014?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


:lmao

Filing that one away.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Bob Backlund don't get no respect.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


>


Fuck you Steph!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never enjoyed seeing all these old mens taking so much space on the show. lolz


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh fuck it, I'm going to say it. Sandow's hot.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Great Khali needs to attempt a Moonsault.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sarge's Wrestling career pales in comparison to his role in GI JOE!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I voted for him :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Time to check out this BCS game 

:jay

Khali is fucking atrocious.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Khali's from "India" according to his intro. Apparently no fucks are given for any cities or towns he came from. 

Then again I just gave a shit about Khali. I volunteer to go fuck myself.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh fuck it, I'm going to say it. Sandow's hot.


*PAUSE*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuck WWE. Ron Simmons is the first black WCW Heavyweight Champion, and the people'll remember him just like the Damn! guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not trying to be negative, but watching this Raw has been intensely boring for the most part.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

How is Slaughter "one of the greats"?


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Put an eye on thi match Meltzer is 5 star material


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Can Sandow fans even bare to watch these matches or do they crawl into little balls and think about 'what could have been'. Cursing all those who told them to "wait it out." and "he's not getting buried. His PAYOFF is coming soon. Just watch ".

Stay strong Sandow Lovers.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just want Sgt. 'Hartman' Slaughter to get in Khali's face and shout 'SEVEN FEET FOUR I DIDN'T KNOW THEY STACKED SHIT THAT HIGH?!'.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> You're in a high school? Or just referencing old teacher?


Old teacher.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Crap this whole show feels so cartoonish.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Fuck you Steph!


:HHH


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Great Khali needs to attempt a Moonsault.


How about a shooting star press?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And no fucks were given.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Are people under the impression that WWE doesn't just put whatever fucking results they want?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Can Sandow fans even bare to watch these matches or do they crawl into little balls and think about 'what could have been'. Cursing all those who told them to "wait it out." and "he's not getting buried. His PAYOFF is coming soon. Just watch ".
> 
> Stay strong Sandow Lovers.


Dude was too over for WWE's liking, despite being a heel. Had to be :berried:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Remember when Khali was WHC?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Sarge's Wrestling career pales in comparison to his role in GI JOE!!!


You know the worst part of that movie is? Cobra Commander turns into a goddamn snake, and then the next season of the cartoon he just pops up and everything's back to normal.


Oh and fuck you WWE for planning a third match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So GOAT.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

magcynic said:


> How is Slaughter "one of the greats"?


Kids these days

Do some research


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, remember when Sandow's future was looking bright after his match with Cena.


fpalm another match incoming?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Old teacher.


Fair enough. Didn't think you were still in High School.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh wow didn't see that coming


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Why the fuck do people still want to see Slaughter and guys like Duggan?







:vince5


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Seriously, thank God there's a Habs game tonight.


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm calling it now....Austin will return tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarge, with the bald head, looks like Bruno Sammartino. Creepy.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> Crap this whole show feels so cartoonish.


I kniw


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OH God they're extending this some more fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evolution said:


> Remember when Khali was WHC?


I think we'd rather forget


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Are they really going to make an angle from Khali's botch last week?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Remember when Khali was WHC?


:jose


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh thank god we may get a third match.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cobra clutch! Now we just need some Camel clutch from Sheiky baby


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

This is just Dolph Ziggler levels of cruelty here


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor Sandow, what must his fans be going through?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Remember when Khali was WHC?


Remember when Sandow had the briefcase with an opportunity to be WHC?

Man, what happened....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lolol 

Sandow is so fucked.

Guess we should keep waiting for that payoff from when Cena beat him right


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

they're gonna make us sit through another one of these bullshit matches


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It isn't a complete episode of Raw is Sandow isn't being humiliated, dicked around, and treated unfairly.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Khali/Sandow Best of 7 Series!
This will totally rival the Benoit/Booker Best of 7


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha @ Slaughter! b-)


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, why am i not shocked that the WWE found a way to get Slaughter more involved in the show. Dibiase, IRS, DDP and others make 2 second appearances backstage but Slaughter, who is at every special RAW every single year, somehow gets voted in to be guest ref. Come on WWE.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Ranjin Singh is back. I guess the call centers were closed today due to the snowstorm.


:ti :ti :ti

Every fucking call center is in India. Oh my God brah, you're awesome for that. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone did say that the special ref would dance.:lmao

Fuck this. I want some pancakes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

magcynic said:


> How is Slaughter "one of the greats"?


fpalm:faint:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh fuck it, I'm going to say it. Sandow's hot.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Grumble.. grumble.. grumble...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn they know how to bury people when they put their mind to it. Vince and Triple H should be thrown in prison for what they've done to Sandow. I'm not even being sarcastic, I'd support it.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

What did Mick Foley say about Sandow's failed cash in being the beginning of his push?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*STOP.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:brock


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ITS TIME!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

sgt slaughter turns his back on america once again


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Sarge is an Indian sympathizer.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Someone called it. The referee was gonna dance. Fuck.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The worst old school RAW ever so far. Hopefully Lesnar can save us


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Poor Sandow, what must his fans be going through?


I do believe Pyro just cut his wrist. This is worse than Cena beating Sandow.

OMG BROCK :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally Brock!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

JBL saying "raising the rizzle" :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Still waiting on that Sandow pish from his match with Cena


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> This is just Dolph Ziggler levels of cruelty here


Not even, at least this segment got air-time.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seriously though fuck this! Sandow deserves way better than this crap.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*places hands on hips*
*HOLY SHIT THAT MAN IS TWERKING*

the fuck?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that brock shirt :banderas


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

TIME FOR THE GOAT!!!!

:brock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

EAT. SLEEP. CONQUER. REPEAT. :mark: :mark:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh god. The dancing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

THE BEAST


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES. THE FUCKING BEAST. SOMEONE IS GOING TO DIE.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> You know the worst part of that movie is? Cobra Commander turns into a goddamn snake, and then the next season of the cartoon he just pops up and everything's back to normal.
> 
> 
> Oh and fuck you WWE for planning a third match.


And it took two years for GI Joe to be back on TV.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

From Money in the Bank winner and "GUARANTEED WORLD CHAMPION" to this shit....

Fuck this company.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I want Lesnar's tank.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damniam Sadnow


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Who would vote for Slaughter? He's there every week isn't he?

Maybe he was the only one that would be willing to dance.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*EAT
SLEEP
CONQUER
REPEAT*

:brock


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

what the fuck old spice


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

EAT SLEEP CONQUER REPEAT

OH LAWWD SOMEONE GIVE ME A PUFFER BECAUSE THE BEAST IS HERE


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Remember when Khali was WHC?


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Austin is coming back tonight..I know it!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

This Old School RAW has sucked ass so far... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Where do I get that Lesnar shirt?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

EAT
SLEEP
CONQUER SABLE
REPEAT


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Here comes Bork Laser!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Slaughter twerking. fpalm

Old School WWE sucks more than usual WWE :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Poor Sandow, what must his fans be going through?


I'm screaming into a pillow as I type this (don't ask me how I did it).


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That Lesnar t-shirt!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh fuck it, I'm going to say it. Sandow's hot.


You're cheating on Roman now?

I'm telling! *runs down the hallway* 

*ROMAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!! SHE'S NO GOOD BRO!*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Worst commercial I've ever seen.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I think we deserve to see Brock LITERALLY murdering someone for that Khali and Sandow malarkey.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Is Brock's shirt out of order? Shouldn't it say : EAT, CONQUER, SLEEP, REPEAT ?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> *places hands on hips*
> *HOLY SHIT THAT MAN IS TWERKING*
> 
> the fuck?


gotta stay culturally relevant for the kids :vince$


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RAB said:


> I think we deserve to see Brock LITERALLY murdering someone for that Khali and Sandow malarkey.


:dance:dance


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

TIME FOR BORK TO MURDER SOMEONE


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Yo Lesnar F5 Slaughter please


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> YES. THE FUCKING BEAST. SOMEONE IS GOING TO DIE.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Worst commercial I've ever seen.


You HAVE to be referring to the Old Spice Mom's Singing commericial.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Staph Raw, STAPH!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> What did Mick Foley say about Sandow's failed cash in being the beginning of his push?


Good things come to those who oh fuck it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

RAB said:


> I think we deserve to see Brock LITERALLY murdering someone for that Khali and Sandow malarkey.


Yeah we do.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


>


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

That Lesnar t shirt is awesome, weird to think that's pulled from a dance song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RAB said:


> I think we deserve to see Brock LITERALLY murdering someone for that Khali and Sandow malarkey.


How about Vince, Triple H and Stephanie?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BROCK :mark:

Also, has everyone noticed Heyman's ponytail is gone?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE COMES THE BORK
BAH GAWD YES 
:brock


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd rather eat spotted dick than watch another Khali match. Stop burying Sandow


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HAHAHA BROCK CUT COLE OFF


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the fuck is with the sirens?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No pop for Brock.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Any interesting sound effects this week Brock?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> You HAVE to be referring to the Old Spice Mom's Singing commericial.


That commercial is just WTF all over it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

0 Reaction for Brock lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The BEAST :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BRRROCK LEESSSNAR!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Such a beast!


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Lesnar i have a man crush on you man


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

If anything can cleanse me from the bullshit I just saw, it would be Bork Laser


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BROCK!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

dont curr

lesnar is top 10 of alllll time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DA BEAST IS HERE!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dat merchandising swag. :drake1


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CYC said:


> Good things come to those who oh fuck it.


You just haven't waited long enough, don't worry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brock the Bipedal Beast on the Loose!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:brock and :heyman to save the show!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> YES. THE FUCKING BEAST. SOMEONE IS GOING TO DIE.


He was dancing to the beat exactly just now.
:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Time for the BEAST


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HERE COMES THE PAIN. :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Still no trunks.

SIGH.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lesnar to kill the entire roster just cos he can


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

THE GOAT!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

If Lesnar actually gets a run with the title :banderas


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> the fuck is with the sirens?


It IS Baltimore :artest


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Lesnar :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Brock vs. Taker please!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BORK ready to kill some motherfuckers! :mark:

ROFL, BORK looking kinda high.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

From Wrestling_memes twitter
_You think this is impressive? TNA had an old school raw for about four straight years_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

World's Best said:


> I'd rather eat spotted dick than watch another Khali match. Stop burying Sandow


But, then.....how is Vince McMahon gonna entertain himself? :vince2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brrrrooockkk Lesssnnarrrr Count: 1


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That camera zooming up Brock's nostrils :kobe


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the zoom in on Brock's face.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

His name is Paul Heyman. Really?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat lack of reaction


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I just don't freaking get it. Practically most of this show had written itself. WWE still amazes on how they can fuck something up despite being given all the tools to succeed. I'm not saying it's a colossal failure. It's just been a little disappointing and not what it could have been. This show should have been freaking ace.

The Wyatts/Bryan thing should have felt a little more impactful and bigger than it was presented. They looked like they got jobbed out. I liked their backstage promo though.

The Shield and Piper promo was too got damn short.

And most of the matches were useless except for the tag matches. 

And everything else is forgettable.

Let's hope Lesnar saves this by rampaging for my entertainment lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

To be honest, I remember Khali being WHC more than ADR winning the Rumble.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A Big E interruption would do him wonders. Heyman is an amazing manager :heyman


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eat.Sleep.Conquer.Repeat=COD Players


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BAR-ROCK


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Heyman is saying what we're all thinking.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That extreme closeup on Brock :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cant Lesnar speak for himself anymore?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman are like peanut butter and jelly. They just work so well together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brock LOOKS like he JUST WOKE UP :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Paul Heyman talking extremely slow isn't a good heel tactic because it makes me bored and want to tune out.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> It IS Baltimore :artest


I have no clue about that place. I'm not American (or know much about that area at all).
Can you explain a bit better?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanna see Ken Shamrock come out right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they had him move his Jimmy John's endorsement to the back of the shirt.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But, then.....how is Vince McMahon gonna entertain himself? :vince2


:cena3


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AUSTIN PLEASE


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

WWE please no more old school


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Brock LOOKS like he JUST WOKE UP :lol: :lol: :lol:


He probably fell asleep watching Raw backstage.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Cant Lesnar speak for himself anymore?


He's bad on the mic and has a weird voice, so why should he talk?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Heyman is an absolute god on that mic.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Brock vs Sammartino/Hogan/Austin at WM30 confirmed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WAITING PATIENTLY FOR HOGAN


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This promo tho


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Please don't give Brock the mic. He's somehow even more terrifying with his "my balls still haven't dropped' voice. Shit's creepy lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> He probably fell asleep watching Raw backstage.


hahaha I DONT BLAME HIM! :cool2


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Im sure I heard falcon screams when Brock came out from the crowd or am I imagining stuff lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just smooth.
This motherfucker is smooth. Got damn.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paul saying something un-stupid


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Undertaker!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

haha Lesnar so wants to scream


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

inb4 Undertaker.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Heyman & Lesnar getting over the concept of a single, solitary champion better than the entire WWE production combined.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how they waste brock lesnar appearances where he does really do anything.

they should just let Paul talk and get a card board cut out of Brock is he is not going to wrestle on raw.
There is no reason he shouldn't be squashing people on Raw between PPVs


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar going to enter rumble?


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Big Show to job to Lesnar.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Nobody can compete with Lesnar in the MMA? Cain Velazquez wants to have a word with you, Paul.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

:show


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ask Brock to say that to Cain Velaquez's face after he kicked the shit out of him


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how they waste brock lesnar appearances where he does really do anything.
> 
> they should just let Paul talk and get a card board cut out of Brock is he is not going to wrestle on raw.
> There is no reason he shouldn't be squashing people on Raw between PPVs


Tbh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I like Lesnars Shirt


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Please anybody but Big Show


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Heyman GOAT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone shouted "shut up!" lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

hahahahahahha


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman is the greatest salesman ever.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Eat, Sleep, Conquer, Take a long ass break from working


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Henry


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Kill him Brock!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark: BIG MARK! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So he goes to sleep before he conquers?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

KILL HIM BROCK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mark Henry is just uninteresting. Lesnar deserves better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So he's going to kill Henry again? And kill the person who tries to save Henry?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DAT CORPSING


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And i was expecting someone else


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, Henry again


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

It's Old School Raw. I was hoping for "It's Sexual Baby!"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They're actually going to fucking waste a match at WM for Lesnar/Henry...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Somebody's gonna get they ass kicked... again.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Henry being raped again


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SQUUUEAALLLLLLLLL


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THE SPIKE IN RATINGS OH MAH GAWD


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mark Henry about to get his ass kicked again :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman's consonants are so godly :mark:

Brock laughing at Henry :lol

God damn BROCK :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, can't say eat four times and expect Henry to stay backstage


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMN!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

THAT BURIAL THO!!...TWO WEEKS IN A ROW


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Poor Henry. Brother getting fed.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brock is raping Henry lol.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

lol henry


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You Bastard, you broke Rick Ross Arm. lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Broke his arm! You broke his arm!"


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

God damn !!!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mark Henry getting owned again! :lmao


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

BWAK!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mark Henry vs. Brock Lesnar feud? Count me in


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

and there's the scream


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh god not Mark Henry again. Was hoping this was going somewhere better. Henry V Lesnar at the rumble is something I don't want to see at all.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Lesnar's face :lmao So intense.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BROCK'S FACE :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Poor Henry


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Lesnar screamed again :lmao


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

HE BROKE HENRYS ARM BAA GAWD :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That face must be a new smiley.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Brock's face lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brock's expression when he breaks Henry's arm needs to be a smiley ASAP. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

lesnars face


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lesnar's eyes there :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Okay that Lesnar face HAS to be a smiley.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AS HE BREAKS THE ARM.... we assume.. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The look on Lesnar's face was hilarious. Somebody caption and gif the fuck out of that! 

Cool segment though!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HOLY SHIT

but if this is all then that was a waste of an appearance


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Was that real?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

OH SHIT he broke it :faint:

HHH's arm breaks and everyone comes out, Henry gets it broken and noone comes out.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lesnar with dat nike shirt


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok that was weak. Lesnar better come back out later and fucking murder someone.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brock's eyes tho :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So I missed the first two hours, but I'm glad I tuned in right now. That was awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That face must be a new smiley.


*The LESNAR face right? Yes it needs to be a new smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So the entire segment was pointless, great.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn. Mark Henry must be getting paid big to put over Lesnar like this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well that was a bit anti-climactic


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This Raw is awful


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:floyd1 Then Brock takes the time to dance on this ***** before leaving. :floyd1


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"Somebody gonna get they ass kicked"

That _somebody_ is Mark Henry :brock


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck off


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> That face must be a new smiley.


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Utterly pointless, what was the point of that?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HOLY FUCKK BROCK'S FACE ALMOST MADE ME CHOKE MY WATER.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I spoke too soon.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So happy Paul is back to GOATing. I'm just gonna pretend that Axel/Ryback time was him going through some things.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Welllll it's the Big Wimp


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Show :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

3 way dance! 3 way dance!!!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh no..fuck this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

On a side note, I just noticed that Paul E. got a haircut. R.I.P. Heyman's sleazy ponytail.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lesnar's face. :lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well shit...I'm marking the fuck out!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Please do not waste Brock on Big Show :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


>


That crackhead will always have a fan in me. The charisma. The sweat.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

richyque said:


> Was that real?


LOL.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WTF.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Time to kill another bitch.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

KILL HIM TOO


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Big Show!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus why is Brock backing up?? fpalm


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

u
g
h


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Helllllllllllllllllll no not this fucking cunt.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ noooooooo. Fuck off Big Show. I just don't want to see that face of his for a couple months please lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyone remember Show v Lesnar Survivor Series 02 with Heyman in Shows corner?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

richyque said:


> Was that real?


:kobe5


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Superplex from the top rope please. THAT'S old school.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, Lesnar, it's me, Mr. Suplex.
You used to suplex Big Show constantly.

Did we forget this?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

2014 and Big Show is still in major angles. Fuck this company.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Weeellllllllll It's The BIG SHOW :show


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to SD 2003. Mark Henry being jobbed out and Brock/Show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Would mark for an F5 on Show.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Show again? Doesn't that SS buyrate prove no one gives a flying fuck about him? Jesus.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Shit the dirtsheets were right.

LoP said the WWE were planning Lesnar vs Big Show. My guess for the ring collapse again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Big Show's back to being serious badass now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Not SHOW* fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Brock "breaks" HEnry's arm, Henry holds his shoulder. fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ring collapse again?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This Raw is awful


Damn shame when you even see the kids bored as fuck...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

im sorry but I can't take a man dancing in a diaper 2 weeks ago seriously as lesnar's opponent


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Bully Ray wants his look back.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Lesnar is afraid of the dancing baby. lel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Terrible WWE booking having Brock run from the crying show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beanie.
Serious business.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh it get's even worse. Was thinking the big show hasn't been messing up any feuds recently. Big show Vs anybody isn't something i want to see. Just have big show fight santino on main event every week.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Why'd they have Lesnar wimp out :kobe


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I miss this guy


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He runs away from the Big Show after Heyman delivers a speech like that? 

WHY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brock don't fight for free.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Another victim for Brock.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Get the the hell out Big Show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That face must be a new smiley.


I know, right? 
:lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

HE WAS DANCING IN A GOT DAMN DIAPER BROCK!!! WHOOP HIS GOOFY ASS -___-


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Perfect timing. I was almost out of beer


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lesnar trolling for that heat

e: nvm


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

That Big Show spot should have been Sheamus. Would it kill WWE to use Brock to put over new talent?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow :ti


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

brock dont want none of big show

he seen him in them diapers cuz


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat sold


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So that SS buyrate wasn't an indication that no one wants to see Big Show.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Brock vs Big Slow. Diaper on a pole match. Coming soon to the RR.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh man, the Large Show


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking horse shit, making Lesnar look weak as fuck.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Show vs Lesnar.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Utterly pointless, what was the point of that?


The point was the birth of a potential smiley of epic proportions.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Really? Big Show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That dude mocking Heyman :lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

LMAOOOO THAT FAN MOCKING HEYMAN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I miss Hall of Pain Henry


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:homer


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lesnar sold that like a fucking boss.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so big show is defending the guy who broke his leg?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So they've devalued Brock's comeback already. 

Well done :trips


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

To their credit, Big Show just *ragdolled* Brock Lesnar. :drake1


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

WHY DOES THIS FUCKING COMPANY HAVE SUCH A HARD ON FOR THE BIG SHOW. GET RID OF HIM.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Show vs Lesnar eh? Feels like 2002/2003 all over again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe WWE is going to waste Lesnar on Big Show. It's a shame. fpalm


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Why not just go with Henry?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Why is Lesnar wasting his time with Big Show?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Old School indeed.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Brock wussing out and get tossed out of the ring by the Big Show made him look weaker than any of his losses have so far.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So its big show v Lesnar at the rumble then? They better not stretch this to Mania


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show just big show'd a segment. Once again.
For reasons.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

what the fuck.... why would they make brock look like a wimp


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

HE WAS DANCING IN A GOT DAMN DIAPER BROCK!!! WHOOP HIS GOOFY ASS -___-

Gonna back away from him after you F5'd the WORLD's STRONGEST MAN???? Stop playing WWE lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Brock vs Big Show? Is this 2003?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Fuck....of all people to waste LESNAR on?!?!?!?!?!?!?

*


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Henry and Big Show's roles should at least be reversed in this. fpalm


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait. They're wasting Lesnar appearances on Mark Henry and the Big Show?

Hateful. Things.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Baby to the rescue


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, at least Big Show didn't smile. But fuck off for them having Brock back away from him. Damn it, Brock's limping fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Big Show the crying pussy from the last half of 2013 is the big tough guy again?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

..Wow, this really sucks ass.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Mark Henry buried for raising Bryan hand during the Championship Ascension Ceremony


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lesnar vs Show at the Rumble, Lesnar wins and goes on to WM and possibly faces Taker.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

If Stephanie McMahon is in charge of creative, then she clearly doesn't know how to build a monster heel. It would have been compelling had Lesnar tapped out Mark Henry and then F5 the Big Show. But, nope. Whatever. Gotta have the Big Show throw your monster heel out of the ring.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO. They got Lesnar retreating like a punk from this Big crying ass bitch....NO.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was a rough landing for Brock on his Neck. Nice sell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Those black ladies in the front row brought a smile to my face after my disappointment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Baby was in the worst SS main event in a decade so he gets rewarded witha Brock feud?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Turning off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lesnar just got punk'd by a man that was seen wearing a diaper :deandre


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Brock lesnar jobbing to the big show in segments fuck my life


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank Jeebus for TNA and ROH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Can't believe WWE is going to waste Lesnar on Big Show. It's a shame. fpalm


Are you really surprised? They took out the most over guy in the WWE in Daniel Bryan and replaced him with the Big Show in the main event title scene.

Not sure why the WWE keeps putting big show in main event feuds, the guy is awful now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd much rather have Lesnar face Henry than Show, to be honest.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I used to love the Lesnar-Show feuds in 2003!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

You almost forget Brock is great at selling for his size


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

When did Big Show stop crying and become "serious" again. Wasn't long ago he was chanting YES like a muppet with crowd.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Fair play to Big Show. Not many men could look so convincing just weeks after appearing on television wearing a diaper.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If they do not bring up all of there history.. then well i could not care for this feud >.<.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

not now not now not now


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a fucking waste. If Brock is gonna wrestle at the Rumble, give him Henry because that never happened other than a squash. Big Show... what a waste.

Oh well, as long as Brock gets Orton at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This Raw has been bad. Really bad.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate you Big Show, I really do
I didn't want to see this match in 2003 because you were boring me to death back than and now they are going for it AGAIN?

I hate you Big Show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love the black family behind Cole & JBL enjoying the show while the white guy is utterly bored as fuck.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

recaps


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First they have Brock back away from Big Show, then Show launches him to the other side of the ring? 

:damn


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Auburn up 21-10. If the Tigers hold up, then the BCS era will end in disappointment. I really think the novelty of the underdog winning has worn out once Florida State loses tonight.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Lesnar looked _real_ Old School didn't he :mark: :mark: :mark: Just looked like a beast....-___-


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Laserblast said:


> Henry and Big Show's roles should at least be reversed in this. fpalm


Henry just isnt badass as a face. I knew once he turned face he would lose everything that made him awesome. :henry1


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, I'm glad they're replaying this Flair segment because I have the memory of an ant. Or at least that's apparently what the WWE things of its fans.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*VS*













Any time, WWE.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I like it. Big Show don't smile or something stupid, like taking BRACK really serious.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Just retire already Big Show you fucking fat piece of shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Well Lesnar already the #1 contender he don't need to be in the rumble , so is Big Show vs Lesnar at the rumble


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince3 Just wear a beanie and a hoodie, the fans will all forget about the diaper!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> If they do not bring up all of there history.. then well i could not care for this feud >.<.


Of course they're not going to mention it, because that would spoil the inevitable repeat of the "breaking the ring" spot.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lesnar sold that like a fucking boss. What a genious :clap


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cant believe he said " if you're feelin froggy, jump"


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

3 hours of raw with 1 hour of recaps these days is it?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lol even Cena is starting to look bored these days


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena saying "froggy" and "Randal" :kobe


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Do frogs dance? If he's jumping how can he dance? Is jumping a new dance I'm not aware of?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

CENA SAVE US PLZ


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

stop whining, its going to be at the rumble, last 10 mins, and will only be there to put over Brocks strength more by F-5ing him, it's not like it going to main event WM


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

When it comes to Big Baby, I would rather watch Glen Davis. GET OFF MY SCREEN PLEASE.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Well, at least Big Show didn't smile. But fuck off for them having Brock back away from him. Damn it, Brock's limping fpalm


Oh no! Lesnar sold the moves he took from Big Show! He definitely looks like the weakest person in the world after he took out Mark Henry twice and will most likely beat Show at the Rumble!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's sad when we're still seeing feuds from 10 - 11 years ago. Nobody wants Lesnar/Big Show in 2014. Just stop.

Build some new stars you stupid cunts.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Duke Silver said:


> Why not just go with Henry?


Show always get's the push despite Henry being 10 times more interesting and intimidating when given the chance. It's the same with the authority storyline, bet it wouldn't have sucked nearly as much with Mark in Big Show's position.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Guessing the number one contender match will happen at Royal Rumble with it being a triple threat match between Lesner/Show and Henry.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

magcynic said:


> If Stephanie McMahon is in charge of creative, then she clearly doesn't know how to build a monster heel. It would have been compelling had Lesnar tapped out Mark Henry and then F5 the Big Show. But, nope. Whatever. Gotta have the Big Show throw your monster heel out of the ring.


She hasn't been in charge of creative in a long times. Its Vince and HHH.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Big Show and Lesnar in the same ring looked epic :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i have this weird feeling that since punk and reigns are main eventing the shield will break up tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

KOFF BIG SHOW


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Henry just isnt badass as a face. I knew once he turned face he would lose everything that made him awesome. :henry1


Yeah I have to admit it was a little disappointing seeing Henry owned so easily like that. The face turn was such a bad idea.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Two weeks ago


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


>


:floyd1 Yeah Lesnar ran from that guy


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So, does anyone have a favorite part of this show so far?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why is the order of the mantra "Eat, Sleep, Conquer, Repeat"?

Does eating make Brock sleepy? :aries2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, even Cena looks tired of his character himself. It was about time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

@ this show.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Brock vs. Show would actually rawk mah sawks tbh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Henry gets tossed aside, and Show literally takes his spot/feud the very next second.

Microcosm of WWE Creative.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Two weeks ago





DashingRKO said:


> :floyd1 Yeah Lesnar ran from that guy


Yeah...


fpalm


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

magcynic said:


> If Stephanie McMahon is in charge of creative, then she clearly doesn't know how to build a monster heel. It would have been compelling had Lesnar tapped out Mark Henry and then F5 the Big Show. But, nope. Whatever. Gotta have the Big Show throw your monster heel out of the ring.


They already proved he's a monster by having him own Henry, who's a former World Champion, not once but twice, and have him break his arm. The fuck more you guys want?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

WWE making Lesnar job to HHH was bad in segments but Big Show? I need a facepalm someone give me a facepalm


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

NasNYG567 said:


> stop whining, its going to be at the rumble, last 10 mins, and will only be there to put over Brocks strength more by F-5ing him, it's not like it going to main event WM


Thats 10 minutes they could spend on a good match that people want to see, not Big Show


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> :floyd1 Yeah Lesnar ran from that guy



I missed that, that is hilarious!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

still probably have a 5 on 5 diva's match to come


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DashingRKO said:


> :floyd1 Yeah Lesnar ran from that guy


Well if a 7ft 500lb man drunk horny in a diaper was coming at you, wouldn't you run?

Meh, either way it ends with Show eating an F5.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Inb4 OMG! Have we ever seen this before!! :lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Henry gets tossed aside, and Show literally takes his spot/feud the very next second.
> 
> Microcosm of WWE Creative.


He must have something on Vince. He took Daniel Bryans spot and now he has taken Henrys spot.

I don't get it. Oh yes I do


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Auburn up 21-10. If the Tigers hold up, then the BCS era will end in disappointment. I really think the novelty of the underdog winning has worn out once Florida State loses tonight.


WAR DAMN EAGLE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That face :lmao
I can't. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


>


Lesnar ran from THAT guy?! :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not one, but TWO awesome Brock faces right there :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Peapod said:


> Old School indeed.


A 4 minute long PPV title main event? The fuck?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> WWE making Lesnar job to HHH was bad in segments but Big Show? I need a facepalm someone give me a facepalm










This deserves a double


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Let's hope Lesnar F5's Show to oblivion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes I have seen that Cole. Those of us that were watching in 2003 saw it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They just keep signing checks for Big Show. Why. Buy someone off of Ring of Honor like Steen.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

all that spittle when Show gets excited :jay


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And this is where I turn the channel. Can't stand these chicks.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Divas, then a fucking boring main event, I'm out.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Brie Brie :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alicia Fox as Ghetto Sailor Moon apparently.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, does anyone have a favorite part of this show so far?


When it ends. :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

No aj and that beautiful rack!!!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

yeeey, bitchez!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bellas? Aksana? Fox?! WTF.

#pissbreak


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

So they FINALLY acknowledge that Brie cares or is even aware of Bryan's angle. :jay


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JC00 said:


> still probably have a 5 on 5 diva's match to come


Well, there had to be a piss/sandwich break.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE's in fuck-it mode with the BCS title game.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh and here comes this perfection of in ring talents, the very best of the Diva's division, to top off this glorious Monday Night Raw


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Dislocated AND fractured the elbow guys!

:StephenA


I can't believe they're still trying to make Big Show look intimidating. He hasn't been even remotely intimidating for 15 years. You could easily take out one of his knees, they look like they're on the verge of giving out every day.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I must be missing something, but where is AJ?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn Nikki looks good tonight!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

autechrex said:


> A 4 minute long PPV title main event? The fuck?


It weren't main event, the main event was the first ever Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> *Well if a 7ft 500lb man drunk horny in a diaper was coming at you, wouldn't you run?*
> 
> Meh, either way it ends with Show eating an F5.


:draper2


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i have bigger tits than that one bella


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's sad when we're still seeing feuds from 10 - 11 years ago. Nobody wants Lesnar/Big Show in 2014. Just stop.
> 
> Build some new stars you stupid cunts.


It's for all these kids fans that think they never feuded before. Lesnar already kicked his ass years ago. He is just being kept busy until Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

WTF? Is AJ taking a break or something? She's missed the last 2 RAWs and Smackdowns. Think I'm gonna stop watching RAW for awhile.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am praying for something big to happen here... be it anything from a old Diva appearing to Kharma (yeah yeah i know it wont happen...).


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Alicia Fox looking like a low-rent Sailor Moon :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WTF is Alicia Fox wearing


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

WWE Creative in 2014


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia's yaki is swangin.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Why can't the divas go attitude era old school?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> Bellas? Aksana? Fox?! WTF.
> 
> #pissbreak


Like it says in your sig, Damn Right.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Time to take a shit


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


:lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I legitimately do not want to watch the rest of this show after that Big Show segment, FFS.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vince is so racist and prejudicial, he wants only his big white fan favorites to look strong.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


WOW that was fast


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

I honestly can't remember a worse Raw than this. Hasn't been a single redeeming factor. Come back WCW.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Its been said countless times, but the Bella's ring grunts are fucking hilarious, for all the wrong reasons ...

Its like Power Rangers, only less convincing.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Has Cole been making funny jokes and taking interest off from the matches?

I think he's more focused today when there's not Lawler distracting


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alicia Fox... HHNNNNNNNNNNNGGGG


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Alicia in that outfit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Are those "We want AJ" chants? :mark:


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

So, it's getting easy to tell the Bellas apart from behind. Nikki developing quite the ass!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> WTF? Is AJ taking a break or something? She's missed the last 2 RAWs and Smackdowns. Think I'm gonna stop watching RAW for awhile.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


After the Beadle incident they are likely going to bury her. Note how they keep bringing up Beadle in the JBL and Cole show on YouTube.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So they FINALLY acknowledge that Brie cares or is even aware of Bryan's angle. :jay


They will of course... On the next season of Total Diva's!! :cool2 :no:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Bella Whores vs nice ass and some bitch. 

Where's Lita, Trish, or the others?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That eighthead.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Batista better be winning the Rumble with the number of times they've mentioned it. Only acceptable alternative would be Lesnar winning it and going on to face Orton at WM for the title.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alicia Fox looks good tonight. And in good form! Dat outfit :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's amazing how I feel like taking a shit when a divas match comes on...


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

What the hell? They're working Nikki's leg? What is this? A story in a Diva's match? Ring psychology? I call shenanigans.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Let's go Nikki!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brie, you don't have to yell EVERY moment of the match you're not in.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Alicia Fox hhhhhnnnnnnnngggggggggggg dat forehead


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

No AJ? #McBeadleproblems


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> Why can't the divas go attitude era old school?


I'd mark out for the Bellas in a bra and panties match.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> Bella Whores vs nice ass and some bitch.
> 
> Where's Lita, Trish, or the others?


Sideburns pls


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Are those "We want AJ" chants? :mark:


I wonder how many of them actually watch Ring of Honor.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brie trying to act fired up :ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brie trying to do her best lesnar scream


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> After the Beadle incident they are likely going to bury her. Note how they keep bringing up Beadle in the JBL and Cole show on YouTube.


Also notice how Punk's been really half assing it ever since. It's clear she is getting some kind of punishment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie screams are annoying


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Are those "We want AJ" chants? :mark:


Nope, it was we want Nikki. The K's were clearly noticeable


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cant stand the bellas and there man screaming


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


YAS
The Blob is alive and well.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao @ the Bellas and whatever they're screaming

They are absolutely atrocious. They almost make Axel seem not as bad.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

WWETopTen said:


> So, it's getting easy to tell the Bellas apart from behind. Nikki developing quite the ass!


Yeah. Don't tweet how Nikki's the "fat Bella". She doesn't like that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Somebody *please* tell this bitch to stop talking. :jaydamn


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

SoupBro said:


>


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol OMG.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That music :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DAT AKSANA PUSH

2 wins in a row


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That music.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Even Daniel Bryan's fiance must job!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

lmao Brie powering up like Goku.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The GOAT theme


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

She just won off of a missed dropkick. A missed dropkick.

#WWFuckery


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ungratefulness said:


> WTF? Is AJ taking a break or something? She's missed the last 2 RAWs and Smackdowns. Think I'm gonna stop watching RAW for awhile.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


All because of AJ? 










And if you wanna know where she's at, she's probably being used as endurance practice for the Royal Rumble by Big Dave.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this random Aksana push :ti

this skinemax music :ti


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Did a match just end on a missed crossbody?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bellas = Tag team of the year in 2014. Count on it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Somebody *please* tell this bitch to stop talking. :jaydamn


Cole doesn't care.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol at the porno music


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is askana winning matches now


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

What the hell is that theme song?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

WHAT?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Bellas just lost their match by missing a top rope move? at least end the match via finisher


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait Aksana won another match?... With that music!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> After the Beadle incident they are likely going to bury her. Note how they keep bringing up Beadle in the JBL and Cole show on YouTube.


No she's still the champ and will be defending every ppv. She's probably just on a break since for a long while she was appearing every show while a bunch of other divas didn't, still annoying and is making my interest in the product dwindle alot.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What, are they actually giving Arksana a push or something?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wednesday night 9:30pm the WWE will changer forever


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rikishi in da house :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's starting to look like Aksana and Nikki are actually getting a push which is definitely unexpected


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the...
What the fuck?

Biggest annoucnement? No mention of the world champion?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Too Fucking Cool :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Too cool


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

So... none of those Divas had a proper finisher?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The bellas are awful, screaming and making L signs.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That doesn't look a thing like Scotty 2 hotty


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh no brian christopher -_-


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

You know they've got nothing for the divas when a match is ended by a pinfall from a missed dropkick.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

omg ....


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

TOO COOL VS 3MB!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TOO COOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

2 Cool!!!? Business is about to pick up!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I did just mark at the Too Cool appearance. GRANDMASTER.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Headliner said:


> And if you wanna know where she's at, she's probably being used as endurance practice for the Royal Rumble by Big Dave.


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 

Would rep but cannot


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I JUST SAW SCOTTY 2 HOTTY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

DAMN! Scotty 2 Ripped :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

TOO COOL ARE HERE? FUCK YES


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

TOO COOL!!


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

The moment I've been waiting for !!! Scotty 2 Hotty!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Too Cool!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:mark: TOO COOL :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

3mB VS TOO COOL

MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Scotty 2 Hotty looks different.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Too Cool :mark:

Greatest RAW ever.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

2 cool!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Too Cool!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

As a female, the mediocre Diva's division hurts me deeper than you can imagine lol I feel like I owe the audience an apology simply because I'm a girl.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Plz come out to this theme:


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

This made the show. Too Cool and Rikishi. Now all we need is the Warrior. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh. My. Damn.

I don't know if I should be HYPED or disgusted. :drake1


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

They're actually going to wrestle? :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TOO COOL OH MY DAYS YES

THE WOOOOOOOOOOOORM


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought Stone Cold was dome with WWE. Why is he going to be on hand in Vegas with Vince ?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Too Cool and Rikishi :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus...Rikishi looks like fucking Ursula with a suntan.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

BANGIN IT BANGIN IT BANGIN IT!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TOO COOL!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Synaesthesia said:


> Lol at the porno music


Setting up for that Alicia and Aksana shower scene :lenny


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ready to see The Worm!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Too Cool


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh here comes Grandmaster Lawler Jr. to blow the roof off the place.

To be fair they all still look in good nick.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark:




























it's 3mb


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what time 9.30 EST would be in the UK?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Too Cool against 3MB?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

TOOCOOL !


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SHOW ME A WORM!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YAS
> The Blob is alive and well.


:lol


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeah! Too Cool!! (Even though they are not "old school" but okay)


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

3 men buried coming up


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

hope it is the "you look fly today" theme!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol if Brian Christopher came out to the same reaction from 3 years ago. (it's been 3 years already, fuck)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*2 COOL should come back full time :mark:*


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

It's amazing how much Grandmaster Sexay looks like his pops now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they don't get the same reaction Brian Christopher got 3 years ago


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Aksana's theme is fucking Saxy! Moar Aksana pls!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Auburn 21-3 :yes:
SEC! SEC!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Plz come out to this theme:


Yes please!

Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, and some random guy fans don't remember next!


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

LIKE THE OLD DAYS .. AE 4 EVER


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Legendary team returning? 3MB burial time.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

magcynic said:


> Yeah. Don't tweet how Nikki's the "fat Bella". She doesn't like that.


I'm not saying fat. She's just noticeably thicker than her sister and, in my opinion, the hotter of the 2 because of it.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Too Cool..Fuck Yeah!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Does anyone know what time 9.30 EST would be in the UK?


*2:30 am?*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Incoming Stinkface and Worm. This will be awesome.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

So what's this stupid announcement going to be? Austin opening another training school for people to train for wrestling? LOL.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

So anyone know what this big announcement will be? Im thinking the wwe network maybe?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Even Daniel Bryan's fiance must job!


:lol:clap

Don't ever stop this thread or I'll have to watch Raw on my own.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

these are some piped in chants tonight.. "lets go Nikki" and earlier "lets go Big E".. I guarantee nobody except either a pre-recording or WWE plants were chanting either of those things


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAS


lmao I almost forgot that. To be fair, Sexay was always the least relevant of the three. He was the Larry of the group


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow is it Raw that's causing these Database Errors?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Scotty 2 Hotty is still in fantastic shape


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Plz come out to this theme:


Erhmahgerd. Yes pls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ungratefulness said:


> WTF? Is AJ taking a break or something? She's missed the last 2 RAWs and Smackdowns. Think I'm gonna stop watching RAW for awhile.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're gonna stop watching because Tattoo isn't in her 90 second segment.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *2:30 am?*


OK thanks. nice one


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Should've had the Usos and Rey vs Too Cool :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

3 Man Band!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Legendary team returning? 3MB burial time.


guess I sghould've seen that coming


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, does anyone have a favorite part of this show so far?


Piper's Pit with The Shield, Real Americans vs. Cody and Goldust, Ryback on commentary, Daniel Bryan backstage with the Wyatts, Lesnar/Henry/Show segment. Hell I'll even throw the opening promo in there.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I missed that music!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I will never be able to take Jinder seriously.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JC00 said:


> still probably have a 5 on 5 diva's match to come


Well, you got it right...kinda.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

3 M FUCKING B BAY BAY!!!! :dance


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

They should bring back the pre match promos, loving it


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TOO COOOL!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HERE THEY COME!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

3MB vs. 2Cool & Rikishi!!!!???
This will be the greatest match evah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Guess he's a bit too old and fat for the thong.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

These guys look so awkward though :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These motherfuckers :lmao
I don't care. I was a fan of theirs.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh wait :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Kids like "Who is these guys Dad?"


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HELLA MARKING YO!!!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome they used both!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

God I hated Too Cool.



I still do.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *2:30 am?*


Don't know what the time difference is, but it's 3.23am in UK at the mo.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TURN IT UP!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is just plain cool! lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rikishi with that 112 class R&B entrance. :ti


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You know Rikishi is still rockin those full leather outfits on the regular


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember the pops these guys used to get... how sad is this?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just woke up to this holy shit :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Never was a fan of this Too Cool theme. Always preferred the original.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rikishi & Too Cool are Legends? 

I think that word is being thrown around a tad too loosely.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I remember when they got one of the loudest pops in history. Good times


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Scotty does not look like anything like himself.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This show feels like its been 4 hours


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BANGIN' IT BANGIN' IT BANGIN' IT BANGIN' IT


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Scotty looks even more skinny... if that is possible.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The kiddies haven't a clue who they are LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty is so out of shape. :lol


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sorry. I freaking love 3MB. But mainly just to spite you all.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did they clone the real Scotty 2 Hotty out of the garbage bag his body was disposed of in 2005 and get Bitch Scotty 2 Hotty?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not sure why I thought Rikishi was dead.

I think I was thinking of Yokozuna


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh no they fucked it up -.-


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Scotty 2 Hotty and Grand Master Sexay: WWE Legends"

:ti :ti :ti :ti

I'm done.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

so who's getting stinkfaced?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Alicia Fox filled the fuck out. Holy shit. She looks fuckin dynamite.

Easily the hottest bitch on the roster rite now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

this is just awkward, these are 40+ year old men trying to hip-hop dance and half the crowd doesn't know who they are


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rikishi wearing dat Karl Kani.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Scotty does not look like anything like himself.


He's in better shape than he was 15 years ago oddly enough


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rikishi is sure dressed to wrestle.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Scotty cut off the fries?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I just had to turn it up. Literally.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Grandmaster lookin just like his daddy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Maybe we're going to see the worm tonight. **SIGHS** just like the good 'ol days


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

doesn't feel like 13 and 1/2 years.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Setting up for that Alicia and Aksana shower scene :lenny


Not happening. Today's Divas, boring. They can only do more when they are acting out in a reality show. I am hoping for a We Want AJ chant. I'm already starting to miss her.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Rikishi not showin that BIG ARSE anymore lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Scotty looks like fuck.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Granmaster Sexay looks like mini Jerry Lawler.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the Thriller step :mark: :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Scotty is so out of shape. :lol


lol what?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TOO COOL :mark:. Scotty 2 Hotty used to be one of my favorites lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dammmn homeboy looks just like Lawler.

I didn't know they were suppose to acknowledge that wrestlers got real jobs.......(Scotty being a fireman)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> Don't know what the time difference is, but it's 3.23am in UK at the mo.


6:25 here


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate this fucking crowd, can't even get pumped for 2cool. Fuck em.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They should hold those Old School Raw's at smark cities. This "pop" for Too Cool was way too sad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brian Christopher, the Michelle Williams, getting all that heat. :ti


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought Grand Master was Lawler for a minute smh


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck this crowd....I swear wwe does this on purpose.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Grandmaster is looking more and more like his daddy*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Grandmaster Sexay remembers the good times he had with JBL.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

scotty is in better shape than he has been in years


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

This crowd...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Scotty and Christopher actually don't look bad. Good for them.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

W O R M


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

W

O

R

M


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The worm!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster paving the way for the Doctor of Thuganomics. :cena


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Scotty is so out of shape. :lol


He doesn't look like the Total Package but that doesn't mean he is out of shape :kobe


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WORM
WORM 
WORM 
WORM


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Too Cool! I'm still marking out! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WORM CHANTS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAS.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark: THE WORM


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Strongest Bulldog ever


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Rikishi wearing dat Karl Kani.












that dada


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd actually doing work there :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

THE WORM!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Scotty 2 Hotty does the worm after he saves bitches lives in fires.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Scotty 2 Hotty look like CM Punk


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

THAT SELL!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Always will mark for the Worm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

THE WORM! Good old times.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, he actually hit The Worm? 

Seriously, that chop at the end got broken up at least 75% of the time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I marked!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Dat W-O-R-M!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

GOAT move lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

SCOTTY!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is it true that Grandmaster's mom is only 12 years older than he is?*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Dat Worm.

Dat Boot.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

...and a BOOT to the face!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That killed Scotty, wow what a boot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew being in this match and gimmick just depresses me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, crowd was REALLY into that WORM. Christ.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Stad said:


> lol what?


He's so out of ring shape. You can tell. Look at him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> They should hold those Old School Raw's at smark cities. This "pop" for Too Cool was way too sad.


Imagine if they did an old school RAW in new york or chicago? Dam, the roof will blown off the place. The crowd would go nuts


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brian Lawler looks he hasn't been in a gym in years


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I guess PG does not allow obese men to parade their gigantic buttocks around in a thong.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Is it true that Grandmaster's mom is only 12 years older than he is?*


LMAO.....


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

John Cena is not going old school. he is not going to be the Dr. of Thuganiomics tonight because he had his own segment as the same old crap as always.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vince took one look at Brian Christopher today and immediately thought "gotta run a fake health angle for Lawler"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Krinkles said:


> "Scotty 2 Hotty and Grand Master Sexay: WWE Legends"
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti
> 
> ...


I know..

:StephenA

Legend = anyone on the roster during the attitude era.

Remember that legendary SmackDowns #1 announcer Funaki?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those worm chants, though! :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man Baltimore sucks... Remember how over Too Cool was in the AE.. Well.. I can't believe I'm going to say this but Richmond was better.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The longer this match goes, the worse this looks for 3MB. :lmao
Jesus, WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:banderas DAT KICK


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Total Package said:


> He's so out of ring shape. You can tell. Look at him.


Dude is in better shape than when he wrestled 15 years ago wtf are you talking about?

He looks perfectly fine and is bumping his ass off


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rikishi should've came out in his old attire, chewed bubble gum exposed and all


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster paving the way for the Doctor of Thuganomics. :cena


:balo2


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rikishi wearing pants. PG stinkface.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rikishi put on them pounds!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Dat kick though lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, Rikishi looking so fat.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rikishi with that Sweet Shin Music


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Is it true that Grandmaster's mom is only 12 years older than he is?*


Don't know, but Jerry's girlfriend is at least 10 years younger than Brian. No joke.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if Scotty 2 Hotty does the worm after he saves bitches lives in fires.


I'm pretty sure that he gives bitches "The Worm" instead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Baby Lawler is so fucking fat. And Rikishi just fucking killed homeboy.:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BROKE his LUNGS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just don't know anymore.
He still looking like Kid Rock's drummer.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

No stink face. Dissapoint.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

DANCE!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

And they actually win that match :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bring out the shades


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

thank god rikishi isnt wearing his old school attire


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No stink face?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

usos should come out


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was mostly fun.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rikishi kinda resembles Tommy Rich in his fat ECW days.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Damn, Rikishi looking so fat.


What else is new?

:HHH2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

THEM YELLOW SHADES!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So how much longer until we get a thread about how 2 cool still got one more run I then? unk2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shit was that bad & I don't even think it was bad enough to be good. :ti


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Why most Samoan wrestlers got big butts?

At least the ones prior to Roman and Usos.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol @ the stink face not being "PG" or w/e


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That match made the entire fucking RAW.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe some people think Cena is going back to his Thuganomics gimmick today. He's probably just going to wear his old attire and that's it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Now we know the real reason King wasn't on Raw tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Stinkface? I guess that isn't PG.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

crowd = zzzzz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

black folks in the crowd gettin it in :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

One of my favorite Too Cool moments was during the 2000 Rumble. Man, that was great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No choreography? Fuckery.

That moment they had at the Rumble at MSG was magic live.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> Dude is in better shape than when he wrestled 15 years ago wtf are you talking about?
> 
> He looks perfectly fine and is bumping his ass off


Hardly. In shape and in ring shape are two totally different things.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

eating ass not pg huh


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

JUST PLAIN AWESOME!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

At the risk of appearing homosexual, I am quite upset at no stinkface.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Damn, Rikishi looking so fat.


the 'legends' always come back looking fat


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I imagine no stinkface because Rikishi didn't want to wear a thong and the move would be pointless wearing leather pants. It has nothing to do with PG.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Total Package said:


> Hardly. In shape and in ring shape are two totally different things.


Ok explain to me how he looked out of ring shape?

He looked completely fine to me, did all his moves exactly the same, didn't look blown up or anything

Please enlighten me


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> that dada


:jordan4 

(Y)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Will this be the 2nd week in a row that Orton and Cena have not wrestled on?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elipses Corter said:


> Why most Samoan wrestlers got big butts?
> 
> At least the ones prior to Roman and Usos.


Samoans (and a lot of polynesians) are fatter in general compared to a lot of races.
But most of them are very athletic for people of their size.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

unDASHING said:


> thank god rikishi isnt wearing his old school attire


Cause it probably wouldn't fit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

VINTAGE RIKISHI!

:cole3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> One of my favorite Too Cool moments was during the 2000 Rumble. Man, that was great.


When watching the WWF/E was more important than life itself


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That commercial about the black guy going crazy because he got a bucket full of chicken :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> black folks in the crowd gettin it in :lol


As always. Dance gimmicks are appealing to black folks.


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Those moments make me fall back in love with wrestling. Miss Too Cool


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Rikishi was paying homage to Sting tonight by wrestling with a t-shirt


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I want Head Cheese back.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> Ok explain to me how he looked out of ring shape?
> 
> He looked completely fine to me, did all his moves exactly the same, didn't look blown up or anything
> 
> Please enlighten me


He looked okay enough. He took like four bumps though. Put him in a real match, not a squash match and you would have seen what I meant. He's in no shape to wrestle a competitive match at the moment. It was obvious. He didn't look terrible at all, just needs a few more tune up matches if he were to come back which he probably isn't.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

methinks Lesnar v Big Show v Mark Henry @ Royal Rumble


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How come the Stinkface is not PG enough? Didn't Kelly Kelly use to do something similar at some point?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Damn, Rikishi looking so fat.


Right! Back in the day he was a twig! 


:kobe11


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone else Marked out during that match?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> As always. Dance gimmicks are appealing to black folks.


:kobe11


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 16m 
So I hear Alberto Del Rio is talking trash. Just one question... Who the hell is Alberto Del Rio?!!!

Great way to put over a warmup match, Big Dave, treat Alberto like he's Brad Maddox


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> As always. Dance gimmicks are appealing to black folks.


Even for Brodus?


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> When watching the WWF/E was more important than life itself


*This.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Why aren't NAO wrestling tonight? Or Did I miss that? Maybe Tonight's ME turns into a six man tag with NAO/Punk vs Shield.

The Chase looks fucking terrible.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Anyone else Marked out during that match?


99% of the board might have.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Elipses Corter said:


> Why most Samoan wrestlers got big butts?
> 
> At least the ones prior to Roman and Usos.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Natural selection. Explains most things


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 16m
> So I hear Alberto Del Rio is talking trash. Just one question... Who the hell is Alberto Del Rio?!!!
> 
> Great way to put over a warmup match, Big Dave, treat Alberto like he's Brad Maddox


rekt


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Scotty looked decent but the rest of them moved horribly


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone happen to remember the pop 2 Cool and Rikishi got when they did that dance during the 2000 Royal Rumble???? lmfao (this obviously goes to any twentysomething that happens to be on this board). It was one of the bigger pops of the show during a peak attitude era year. lmfao!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoMoxRKO said:


> :kobe11


It's true. Especially older black folks.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Rikishi should've came out in his old attire, *chewed bubble gum exposed and all*


/Dead

Rikishi's ass looks like Edward James Olmos' cheeks. :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

White Plains, eh?
:ass


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Elipses Corter said:


> Why most Samoan wrestlers got big butts?
> 
> At least the ones prior to Roman and Usos.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Give it time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Got this off of Facebook: 

"Scotty 2 Hotty looks like he's done too much meth, Brian Christopher looks like's he's smoked too many joints, and Rikishi looks like he sold the drugs to both of them"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never been so disappointed to not see a man rubbing his ass in another dudes face...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 16m
> So I hear Alberto Del Rio is talking trash. Just one question... Who the hell is Alberto Del Rio?!!!
> 
> Great way to put over a warmup match, Big Dave, treat Alberto like he's Brad Maddox


lol Batista telling it like it is.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Batista's tweet about ADR :ti


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So this crowd, contender for best of the year am i right


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I can't wait for that epic match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Total Package said:


> He looked okay enough. He took like four bumps though. Put him in a real match, not a squash match and you would have seen what I meant. He's in no shape to wrestle a competitive match at the moment. It was obvious. He didn't look terrible at all, just needs a few more tune up matches if he were to come back which he probably isn't.


No shit sherlock he just caame back for a 1 time appearance.

Scotty looked fantastic, stop being a hater.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

No pop for Godfather/>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 16m
> So I hear Alberto Del Rio is talking trash. Just one question... Who the hell is Alberto Del Rio?!!!
> 
> Great way to put over a warmup match, Big Dave, treat Alberto like he's Brad Maddox


Makes a point tho....the fuck is a Del Rio?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Godfather :mark: 

The HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO train


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRAIN


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Godfather but no hoes :HHH2


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Anyone else Marked out during that match?


couldn't help it, i loved it. lol 

datnostalgia


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd throw Vince a handful of stripper singles if the Red Rooster would show up.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*He came to help and teach*

Oh bother. That was not the angle. 

This shit is going to turn into a low rent version of Team Hell No, I can feel it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HOOO TIME


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Train! Wait where is the train?!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Ho train edited out.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, no hoes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least they didn't bring out the Good Father


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Of course it's the Godfather and Ric Flair behind him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Crow completly dead for Godfather fuck that city


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

No hoes?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Godfather...on a PG show? :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *Is it true that Grandmaster's mom is only 12 years older than he is?*


_No way she is that old. _


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the HAAAAAAAAAL of Fame train!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

The Godfather and his Ho's!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Right! Back in the day he was a twig!
> 
> 
> :kobe11


I don't remember him being this wide.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

THE GODFATHER :mark:

Wait a minute...Where the Hos at?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Crowd is terrible


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Godfather minus the hos. Dammit man, they are fucked up for taking the man's hos.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Godfather and no hoes in sight. How lame can you get.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The convention's that way fellas


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Legend Train


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

No hoes?

WHAT THE FUCK?


JUST SAY PAPA SHANGO!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Where are the hoes?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Hooooo train!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Why is the crowd so quiet haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ Batista's tweet about Del Rio. He basically just buried him. :lmao


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Godfathers worst ho train ever


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Godfather haha

Of course he wasn't coming out with his ho train. That wouldn't be very PG or PC for that matter.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

IRS carrying the first ever Money in The Bank briefcase. He never cashed it in.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Main Headliner said:


> Does anyone happen to remember the pop 2 Cool and Rikishi got when they did that dance during the 2000 Royal Rumble???? lmfao (this obviously goes to any twentysomething that happens to be on this board). It was one of the bigger pops of the show during a peak attitude era year. lmfao!


Yes and it was amazing to see live. Everyone lost their shit over that.
We lost our shit over Mae Young's yams flying everywhere too and threw up in our mouths.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Woaaaaah


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats all the legends ? Well im out


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Nikola still rocking that Soviet gear


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol all these old timers exposing themselves as hoes for real.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LMAO...they replaced the hos with old guys over 40. Gotta love it.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

IRS!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

No hoez?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> No shit sherlock he just caame back for a 1 time appearance.
> 
> Scotty looked fantastic, stop being a hater.


He looked okay. And I loved the guy. I'm just being a realist. Calm your shit.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Total Package said:


> He looked okay enough. He took like four bumps though. Put him in a real match, not a squash match and you would have seen what I meant. He's in no shape to wrestle a competitive match at the moment. It was obvious. He didn't look terrible at all, just needs a few more tune up matches if he were to come back which he probably isn't.


I guess you don't realize Scotty still wrestles regular matches on the indies that are much longer than this match.

Stop hating just to hate. Scotty looked fantastic.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the wwe legends are the hoes apparently


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bring on Barrett


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

and no fucks were given by the baltimore crowd


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fucking Ted :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This RAW is officially Bob Backlund Authorized. :nash


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, DiBiase looks great. BadnewsBarrett plz


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiBiase :mark::mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

IT'S HE IT'S HE IT'S DDP


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

What's the point of all this?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Where are the fucking Outlaws???

If they come out with Punk later :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

This crowd is hurting my soul, man lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Then who do they give a fuck about?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

SP103 said:


> IRS carrying the first ever Money in The Bank briefcase. He never cashed it in.


This ^ :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Lol all these old timers exposing themselves as hoes for real.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Oh dear :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

No hoes :sadpanda

was looking forward to c-section scars and stab wounds


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This shit is so awkward. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Total Package said:


> He looked okay. And I loved the guy. I'm just being a realist. Calm your shit.


Scotty wrestles regular matches on the indies dude. Please tell me how he looked out of ring shape when he everything he did looked crisp and clean, and he bumped like crazy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

These fans don't deserve these legends.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man this clown :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck that crowd, seriously. Bastards.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Barett


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

no Bo Dallas IRS and Bray Wyatt interaction ;_;


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If he came out as Kama, I'd lose it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Give us the Bad News, Barrett :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Moral of this lineup - Father Time is still undefeated.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And zero fucks given.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LOOOLL BARRETT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bad News time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti Barret oh god


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Too bad Edge and HBK couldn't make it to tonight's show. :sad:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dam that lift went up pretty faster then last weeks.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

DDP really does look like he's in great shape.. And maaaan, does Bray Wyatt look a lot like his pops. Now, on to our mainevent... OH NO WAIT! First, some bad news!!! :mark:


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Million Dollar Man is the shit :banderas

That laugh :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

YES :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Barrett time :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Not this shit again


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes!!! It's bad nyoooz time!!!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

OH WOW :lmao


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> the wwe legends are the hoes apparently


Well they are a bunch of groupie ass hasbeens who sold their dignity for a check.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BAD NEWS


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes! This gimmick is the first thing to actually make me like Barrett.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Bring on Barrett


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not this shit again. You could put barrett on the Moon and nobody fucking cares about his shitty Barrett Bullshit news.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO DAD NEOS


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

I always preferred Papa Shango anyway. Or his Soultaker gimmick.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The hell was that for


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

BAD NEWS SNOOZE FEST


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got some generic news!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love Barrett's podium :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

BAD NEWS BARRETT!!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Barrett about to give them some bad news about how some of them won't make it to 2015.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Flair with that "who the hell are you" stare.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

...some Bad News for ya!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The motherfucker who should be in Sheamus' place right now. Got damn.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

So, is Wade Barret gonna wrestle any more matches or just arise from the podium boner and talk shit?

At least he on TV though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Barrett :mark:

"None of this lot were available" :ti


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Barrett really English? I live in England and have never heard anyone ever speak in that strange voice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think it is disgraceful that they have Bob Backlund, Sgt. Slaughter, Ted DiBiase, Roddy Piper, Arn Anderson, Ric Flair, Booker T, & DDP in that line up, and the fucking Godfather is the one that leads them out. Give me a break. 

You know, the term legend really gets thrown out too loosely. Last time I checked, the term legend was reserved for the best of the best, not simply old guys that wrestled a long ass time ago. 

And Bad News Barrett sucks.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bad News Barrett


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I love Barrett.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Anyone else Marked out during that match?


Just from reading the posts, I think you can infer 99% of people on this forum did.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Barrett is so awesome*


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok you know what this gimmick cracks me up


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"Oh no, its buzzkill!"
-JBL after endorsing BNB the last couple weeks :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The hoes are all in Flair's dressing room.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh Barrett. So misused. Fuck this comapny.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Virgil probably feels insulted right now lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Piper gives no fucks :ti


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That's such a crap gimmick.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> The motherfucker who should be in Sheamus' place right now. Got damn.


Injured with no one realizing he's gone?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> If he came out as Kama, I'd lose it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fruitile? :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The motherfucker who should be in Sheamus' place right now. Got damn.


Oi fella, I gut sum bad news fo' ya!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Pipers just staring at the floor.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Bland news Barret to ruin the segment


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd lol if Barrett was reading out his bad news and someone just put his release letter in there and he read it out accidentally.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Best BNB so far :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*A COMPLETE WASTE OF FUCKING TIME.*

Fucking awful. Comatose.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Barrett is gold right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dragged.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I swear, Barrett is a CAW gone rogue. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bad news barrett is awesome
just give him this gimmick and let him win some wrestling matches
hell give him the IC title


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

That was a really good "promo", if you can call it that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BAD NEYOOS


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

So what was wrong with #badnewsbarrett


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dat ****** makeup on Cena :ann1


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

WWE calling all the legends a bunch of hoes on the low lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The match everyone in the world is waiting for? Lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lmao Barrett


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Johnny Cena sporting his best eye shadow in that promo pic.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel like the writers just fucked up Barrett's gimmick. It's so good in the Cole & JBL Show, yet is sucks on TV.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena wearing lipstick and mascara in that promo image.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

What a piece of shit show. :ti

Why do I put myself through this?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao That was gold by #BadNewsBarrett. They're actually starting to get it right with these last couple of weeks.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

"The world is waiting for" :cole3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The rematch the world is waiting for?

No one wanted to see it the first 50 fucking times.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank fuck, Punk next. Reigns to win clean


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

decorum.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

PUNKWINSLOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad News Barrett is a comedy gimmick for a show that doesn't give a fuck, not a wrestling gimmick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"The matchup the world is waiting for."


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

TripleG said:


> I think it is disgraceful that they have Bob Backlund, Sgt. Slaughter, Ted DiBiase, Roddy Piper, Arn Anderson, Ric Flair, Booker T, & DDP in that line up, and the fucking Godfather is the one that leads them out. Give me a break.
> 
> You know, the term legend really gets thrown out too loosely. Last time I checked, the term legend was reserved for the best of the best, not simply old guys that wrestled a long ass time ago.
> 
> And Bad News Barrett sucks.


Godfather hadn't had a segment/appearance yet. Gives him a chance to get dat pop.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bad News Barrett worked sneaking into backstage segments/promo's - not with a gavel and lectern in front of the crowds.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Whats with the make up on Cena


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> bad news barrett is awesome
> just give him this gimmick and let him win some wrestling matches
> hell give him the IC title


No he's not.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THE 2014 ROYAL RUMBLE WINNER! :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can the Wwe please end this Bad news Barrett bullshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista if you were a man of your world you wouldn't be coming back to the PG WWF.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

New roidtista promo. Gotta love how much they are overhyping his return.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have to admit that was probably the best Bad news Barrett segment yet


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

That makeup.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Batista finally back to show that basketballs don't hold grudges.

He's a man of his word.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I know Vince didn't just haul of the legends out there to drag them like that :lmao

I love the fakery!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wants to be a champion again.....Oh man :lol


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Cena wearing lipstick and mascara in that promo image.


thought i was the only one that noticed that lol


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Jericho or Ryback should give Barrett some lessons in trollface.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> THE 2014 ROYAL RUMBLE WINNER! :mark:


Pretty much set in stone now


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This is as good as Barrett has been since the summer of 2010. He is actually pretty entertaining when given some good material to work with.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This episode sucks, holy shit!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What is the point of BNB?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Going to be weird seeing Batista in the ring now he's anorexic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

the_final_task82 said:


> Jericho or Ryback should give Barrett some lessons in trollface.


They should give him lessons on what "charisma" is. Well, Jericho mainly.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow. What a shitty way to start 2014. This Raw is so boring.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> That makeup.


Vince decided he wants Cena to look pretty when he gives him that "push" :vince2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy fuck, Batista is getting promoted a fucking lot. Looks like WWE has really big plans for him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, this show has been consistently lowering my expectations as matches and segments past. So this Roman vs Punks match will pretty much be a slice of heaven if it's at least half decent lol 

I see what you did there WWE; Making the show mediocre so ya boy Reigns' match can look even better


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> That makeup.


:ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> THE 2014 ROYAL RUMBLE WINNER! :mark:


I know, right? I'm pumped too!

#BadNewsBarrett gonna go to Mania and beat Orton again, this time for the title. :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Batista's return is not only welcomed, its allowed.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

guess next 2 and half years we see Batista either champion or challenger oh the joy


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> I feel like the writers just fucked up Barrett's gimmick. It's so good in the Cole & JBL Show, yet is sucks on TV.


It's an ok gimmick. They're just using it the wrong way.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This Raw is so boring. I can't believe they have all this talent and they book them so poorly.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> What is the point of BNB?


Bad News Brown had more balls than him!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Bad News Barrett has been the best thing on this show so far.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

There has been a lack of FandanGOAT this week.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I am out for the night. Night all!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Holy fuck, Batista is getting promoted a fucking lot. Looks like WWE has really big plans for him.


For the fourth time. He'll screw this push up too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

meh

Hopefully Punk makes Roman look like a hundred bucks.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk/Reigns up next! :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't get over Cenas makeup, what the fuck is this :lmao


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> That makeup.



lmao i wonder if he stole some of nikkis make up


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Rumble sounds like a 1 event only with Dave in it


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> :ti


Looks lie Joanne Cena in that pic


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks like Auburn's dismantling of Florida State will get higher ratings than this shit!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> I feel like the writers just fucked up Barrett's gimmick. It's so good in the Cole & JBL Show, yet is sucks on TV.


That could be said about most things. Their youtube shows and stuff on WWE.com is a lot better than the stuff we get on TV.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton/Langston on Smackdown? fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh, we've already seen Orton beat dat bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mean Gene!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

mean geeeeneeeee


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> This episode sucks, holy shit!


it was to be expected since it was going against the national title game

they always mail it in for old school raw


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Mean Gene??? :mark:

Why did the Old Age Outlaws have to ruin it... 

I hate Road Dog. Billy's alright, but whatever.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Mean Gene!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> That makeup.


Should've never used that Photoshop filter (thinking posterization + film grain)


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Scheme Gene.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Mean Gene hotline > WWE APP


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> It looks like Auburn's dismantling of Florida State will get higher ratings than this shit!


So are you watching this shit or the title game?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

This RAW is complete dogshit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That voice. Like butter.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The WWE champ taking on the IC champ... this April... at Wrestlem-... I mean live on Smackdown.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Mean Gene said Badass :mark:.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the hell


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I know, right? I'm pumped too!
> 
> #BadNewsBarrett gonna go to Mania and beat Orton again, this time for the title. :mark:


You're late, I wrote that in the middle of the Batista promo.

#BadNewsBarrett should do something about his charisma bypass so maybe one day he'll be championship worthy!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OUTLAWS :mark: :mark:

BAD ASS :mark: :mark:

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mean gene said ass

yes yes yes


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

He has a wonderful announcing voice!


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Just wasted 167 minutes of my life :bearer


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Mean Gene with that "oh look, somebody remembers it" crowd burn :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh no he said ass,


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Gene Okerlund slowly getting that Alzheimers.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> It looks like Auburn's dismantling of Florida State will get higher ratings than this shit!


Up by 10 is not dismantling LOL


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Mean Gene said "ass"? Burial time.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Im starting to like this new bad news barrett gimmick. Its definitely growing on me


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Even mean gene's cheap pop of complimenting the crowd didn't even get a pop. This crowd is awful.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i hate this crowd


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol, guess Mean Gene didn't get the memo that he's not called "Bad Ass"...it's "BA"


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wonder why they've never done an E&C segment, neither guy has to wrassle.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Right now the kids are asking if that's Dolph Ziggler's dad..


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE DOGG HOUSE! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome...TO THA DOGGHOUSE!!! :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> So are you watching this shit or the title game?


I'm playing WWE 2k14 bitches!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> They should give him lessons on what "charisma" is. Well, Jericho mainly.


Jericho was Barrett's pro on NXT. I guess he didn't teach him anything :side:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Okerlund bombed terribly.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

title game, sorry guys


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh roafd Dogg you motherfucker. How I've missed these two. They could make a lesnar/Batista-type return and I'd be a-o-fucking-k with that.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

FUCK YEA BAD ASS BILLY GUNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What tat is that on the back of road dogs head


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Why the fuck did Jesse James tattoo that crap on his head?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SUCK ITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuck I love Road Dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

damn, Billy blown up


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

All honesty, I would rather see NAO/Punk vs the Shield.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Billy Gunn is tired


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Billy's out of breath.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This crowd needs to die.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sheesh, did WWE force all these people to come out and watch this or something? Get yall shit together for the main event at least


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

These guys want me to watch the attitude era on YouTube... right now


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

That wasn't PG!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gunn is gassed to hell from the entrance?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

SUCK IT!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> You're late, I wrote that in the middle of the Batista promo.
> 
> #BadNewsBarrett should do something about his charisma bypass so maybe one day he'll be championship worthy!


He needs to stop asking Orton for advice, first.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

"Drop Pipe Bombs on all your Moms" :lmao


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This Raw has sucked.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hahaaa, too good road dogg, too good


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:floyd1 Pipebombs on your Moms. :floyd1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should just let Road dogg do commentary.

he would be great


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Road Dogg and Ass Man


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Road Dogg has to be the most underrated mic worker ever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm flipping over to the title game. 

3 weeks out from the rumble and all they got is stale nostalgia.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes please get rid of Justin Roberts. Never liked him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God I just came.

Punk gettting introduced by the Dogg. I'm done for the night right there.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Can we fire Justin Roberts now?"
:lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Mean Gene saved the show. Such a class act that guy is.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

roadd dogg so gawdly on the mic

prolly piped so many bitches


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

They're really sucking up to Punk tonight. Must be time for a new contract.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not splooging even if he's wearing a Ribera jacket.

Now if he wore Zubaz with the jacket....maybe.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"Can we fire Justin Roberts now?" :lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Road Dogg might be to old to wrestle but he would make 1 hell of a manager. Such a natural on the mic, he needs to be involved somehow.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk and nAo vs The Shield will be made out of Punk vs Reigns. Where is Teddy Long to make it happen?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punk channelling dat Puro vibe with a Ribera jacket. :clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so maybe, just maybe. The New Age Outlaws will turn on CM Punk. And at the end Triple H will come out with a smirk. JUST MAYBE!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

You think that Cole/Lawler sucks? The spanish table just say that the people say "Get Lucky" instead of "Suck it".


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

RIBERA STEAK HOUSE JACKET!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

no ROH shorts. boo.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Road dogg is a wizard on the mic


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Jericho was Barrett's pro on NXT. I guess he didn't teach him anything :side:


Dammit Chris, better your teaching! :no:

:jericho3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cm punk wearing that steakhouse jacket that all the greats got!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This crowd needs to die.


No, the crowd of smarks should start a riot beating up wrestlers at the end.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Calling New Age Outlaws to turn on Punk to help further HHH vs. Punk at WM30.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No reaction for Reigns. Hows that push going Vince?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CYC said:


> These guys want me to watch the attitude era on YouTube... right now


DO IT! Ive been on an attitude era marathon from 2000-2001 for the last 2 months now. The nostalgia is endless


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This crowd must be bored out of their minds, only alive during the guy's catchphrases.

CM Punk wearing a Ribera jacket, pretty cool.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Man Punk shave yourself, that beard does fucking suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk telling Gunn to take a few deep breaths - ha!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok so maybe, just maybe. The New Age Outlaws will turn on CM Punk. And at the end Triple H will come out with a smirk. JUST MAYBE!


Didn't Billy Gunn turn heel on NXT?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*DAT BAD BOI ROMAN REIGNS*!!! :mark: :reigns


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Reigns to go over clean.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So were getting a 10 minute match LOL


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol at everybody getting massive rub from the legends while Bryan has to twiddle his thumbs in the back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Mean Gene saved the show. Such a class act that guy is.


Mean Gene and Road Dogg for commentary on raw.

get rid of Cole, Lawlwer and JBK they can do SD


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ambrose already got his belt back.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> No reaction for Reigns. Hows that push going Vince?


I don't even like Reigns, but the crowd has been dead all night pretty much.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Punk's going to cry to AJ about that sign later on


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Roman a PMF

pretty motha fucka


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Ok so maybe, just maybe. The New Age Outlaws will turn on CM Punk. And at the end Triple H will come out with a smirk. JUST MAYBE!


This was my thought.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Road Doggggg


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> lol at everybody getting massive rub from the legends while Bryan has to twiddle his thumbs in the back.


We all know why that is


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Shield got NO reaction whatsoever.

I think it's time they break this stable up, clearly their time has came and went.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat headlock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok so maybe, just maybe. The New Age Outlaws will turn on CM Punk. And at the end Triple H will come out with a smirk. JUST MAYBE!


Well, we haven't seen Hunter tonight so the chances that he shows up are higher at this point.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Roman what you do to me...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> I don't even like Reigns, but the crowd has been dead all night pretty much.


They took the wind out of the crowd depriving them of the Yes!Chant. IMO, at least.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> No reaction for Reigns. Hows that push going Vince?


The crowd is pretty meh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk with that obvious spot calling in sentence form.
Jesus.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The whole arena looks a billion times better with the dimmer lighting and without the flashy entrance stage. Looks like a wrestling show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This ME will tank in the ratings.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Punk vs Reigns :mark: bout time my 2 current favorites have a match


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The almighty commercial fucking break!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fissiks said:


> lol at everybody getting massive rub from the legends while Bryan has to twiddle his thumbs in the back.


I don't think NAO's give CM Punk a massive rub. It would have to be someone like SCSA or Hulk Hogan at this point to give CM Punk a boost.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> No reaction for Reigns. Hows that push going Vince?


Nobody have a reaction tonight. Horrible crowd.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT AND CALL THE FUCKING MATCH!!! Jesus I fucking hate this announce team


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Am i the only one thinking its odd to have not seen any of the Mcmahons...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

World's Best said:


> The Shield got NO reaction whatsoever.
> 
> I think it's time they break this stable up, clearly their time has came and went.


This was there 2nd time coming out. Have some more sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial at 10:54? Fucking seriously?

fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Punk with that obvious spot calling in sentence form.
> Jesus.


Cena BULLDOG quality.

:cena4


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

wow so we are only going to see about 5 minutes of this match...i guess they know they have to protect Reigns.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Let's go Reigns!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

An ad break now? What the fuck? I swear they do this on purpose.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Words can't explain how excited I am for this match! I've been waiting a really long time! :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We could hear the glass breaking sound for stone cold and this crowd would still be dead. Baltimore haven't tried at all tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Demoslasher said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT AND CALL THE FUCKING MATCH!!! Jesus I fucking hate this announce team


THANK YOU


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

lol yeah, Punk made that spot call ridiculously obvious.

And I just _knew _this was going to be a short match. Gotta hide my boy Reigns' weaknesses. This is why I'm against the mega push. They're gonna ruin one of my favorite wrestlers with that crap.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

the match is a lot better on the app


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> We could hear the glass breaking sound for stone cold and this crowd would still be dead. Baltimore haven't tried at all tonight.


the only person who got any reaction was daniel bryan


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

when the crowd is dead you have to ask yourself why. Its not the crowds job to make the show thats on the WWE to do. Tonight has not been a good show.


----------



## alcatraz216 (Dec 31, 2013)

I want some Doritos


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> We could hear the glass breaking sound for stone cold and this crowd would still be dead. Baltimore haven't tried at all tonight.


i feel for the people who wanted to go, but couldn't because these mute fucks bought the tickets instead.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This ME will tank in the ratings.


Florida State currently mounting a comeback is what will tank the ratings for this segment.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at that bruise on the back of Punk's right leg. Ouch.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy shit raw is almost over?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sleazy Craybrose is going to be everything.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

You think that Cole/Lawler sucks? Spanish guys just claims that the people say "Get Lucky" instead of "Suck It".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> lol yeah, Punk made that spot call ridiculously obvious.
> 
> And I just _knew _this was going to be a short match. Gotta hide my boy Reigns' weaknesses. This is why I'm against the mega push. They're gonna ruin one of my favorite wrestlers with that crap.


Reigns was perfect in a tag team. He could have been the Anvil while Rollins would be the Bret Hart.

Reigns is already blown up aftr a few minutes.

He is sucking wind big time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Holy shit raw is almost over?


10min more

hang in there


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton and Cena didn't really do that much tonight. Surprised we haven't seen more of these assclowns.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> You think that Cole/Lawler sucks? Spanish guys just claims that the people say "Get Lucky" instead of "Suck It".


:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, homeboy sill needs work. This short ass match full of waist locks and fabulous hair.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Schrute_Farms said:


> when the crowd is dead you have to ask yourself why. Its not the crowds job to make the show thats on the WWE to do. Tonight has not been a good show.


agreed. This show has been lackluster and a major disappointment. Very few things worth mentioning


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> You think that Cole/Lawler sucks? Spanish guys just claims that the people say "Get Lucky" instead of "Suck It".


Well to be fair, if a girl sucks it, on you, don't you get lucky?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd is tired. That's what 3 hours does to you. Especially 3 hours of crap.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Florida St has been chipping away and got the ball


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Road Dogg to do the shake rattle and roll plus knee drop and Billy Gunn to do the fameasser.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This was there 2nd time coming out. Have some more sense.


Sense is hearing the same mediocre reactions every week.

Sense tells me that such a directionless, non-over stable with wrestlers with singles capability continue to be a team even though they STILL haven't even shed some light on what the "justice" they're fighting for is.

Sense that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can they push ambrose instead?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

This has been the worst Raw in a while


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is the best :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Did Reigns just flip Punk off? :lol


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, this match has sucked ass. Reigns is so not ready to do this on his own (which relieves me as an Ambrose and Rollins fan).


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk cant beat Anoa'i blood. unk3


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

We're gonna be hearing from Punk about this match on twitter that's for sure lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Ravens shit the bed, the city is obviously still in mourning. Have some respect, ya bastards. :flacco1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns looking lost when he's on offense.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> The crowd is tired. That's what 3 hours does to you. Especially 3 hours of crap.


Not to mention they were terrible to begin with.. A tired poor crowd = nothing .


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Reigns is gassed, bigtime.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Does Reigns even know how to do a suplex?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WORST RAW OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield really protected all their weaknesses but especially Reigns'. This breakup can't happen yet.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure Reign is big enough to look good doing a bear hug.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Rest-hold-a-palooza.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

the opening segment of the show sucked, we saw a bunch of repeat matches we've seen a bunch, and the main event has been awful and not worth sitting around for. Bad Raw all around, bunch of old guys nobody wants to see and horrible announcing and app shilling.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

This is not old school, where's all the Japanese dudes around the ring taking photographs


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Reigns just isn't ready. Dude looks lost.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

zzzz..obvious rollins and ambrose has been carrying this musclebound lurch from match to match. I'm hearing boring chants.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> Am i the only one thinking its odd to have not seen any of the Mcmahons...


HHH and Stephanie aren't dumb. They knew this show was a piece of shit when it was being written and wanted no on air involvement with it.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Crowd booing this match, deservedly so. What a trainwreck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

etched Chaos said:


> Reigns is gassed, bigtime.


Not watching, but HA! I knew it would be trash.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Reigns looking lost when he's on offense.


He is going to end up like Ryback. He blows up too fast and can't carry a match.

that is why Ambrose should be the one pushed or even Rollins. Both are way ahead of Reigns.

I would give Ambrose the slight edge because of his mic work, but Rollins is great in the ring.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We've all been harsh on this crowd tonight but to be fair, you cant really blame them. This RAW has been terrible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Match isn't over yet, but do people still really believe he's ready for a single's push? This match has been terrible so far.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

So that Roman Reigns push

Hows that going?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

World's Best said:


> Sense is hearing the same mediocre reactions every week.
> 
> Sense tells me that such a directionless, non-over stable with wrestlers with singles capability continue to be a team even though they STILL haven't even shed some light on what the "justice" they're fighting for is.
> 
> Sense that.


Sense tells you that a wrestler's pop is always weaker when they come out a 2nd time. Sense also tells you that this crowd, like most crowds are tired near the end of the 3 hours especially when it's been shit.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So, and this is coming from a big Reigns fan, WWE can you FINALLY stop inhaling Reigns' nuts and see he's not ready at all for the main event? Build his ass up from the midcard and give him some more experience, and then we can talk about that push. I can go through but so many rest holds before I snap someone's neck lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Reigns has a "wake up" taunt for his flying forearm?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ambrose is on crack for sure.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol Ambrose going berserk on the outside. He and Rollins are perfect together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is going to end up like Batista. He blows up too fast and can't carry a match.
> 
> that is why Ambrose should be the one pushed or even Rollins. Both are way ahead of Reigns.
> 
> I would give Ambrose the slight edge because of his mic work, but Rollins is great in the ring.


I would push both of them, whenever they break up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Reigns a lot but there's no way wrestling-wise that he's ready for a huge push.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

And the IWC have already turned their backs on Reigns in the middle of one match.

LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...this is not a good match. I am a bit surprised.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, they clear the deck for Reigns and he shits the bed. Maybe I'll check it out on Youtube. 

Listen to learn: "Some people are just meant to be a tag guy"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Buckley said:


> And the IWC have already turned their backs on Reigns in the middle of one match.
> 
> LOL


:lol


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Reigns just looks tired to be honest.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk weighing Reigns down god


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're the best :lmao


This match needs to end :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, and this is coming from a big Reigns fan, WWE can you FINALLY stop inhaling Reigns' nuts and see he's not ready at all for the main event? Build his ass up from the midcard and give him some more experience, and then we can talk about that push. I can go through but so many rest holds before I snap someone's neck lol


This. exactly what I've been saying. They're pushing him too fast and are going to waste potential doing it.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeaaaah so how about that singles action Reigns yall were nutting over?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Billy Gunn to give Punk a fameasser after the match plz.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Schrute_Farms said:


> the opening segment of the show sucked, we saw a bunch of repeat matches we've seen a bunch, and the main event has been awful and *not worth sitting around for.* Bad Raw all around, bunch of old guys nobody wants to see and horrible announcing and app shilling.


Yet you're still here.. watching the show and complaining. iper1


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Freaking Old School Raw with the mood lighting? Screw this


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder what the dirtsheets will say about this match tomorrow :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Saying that Reigns isn't ready yet, isn't turning your back on anyone. It's the truth.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

This match is bad.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

worst elbow of all time


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

How many singles matches has Reings wrestled prior to this on the WWE level?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buckley said:


> And the IWC have already turned their backs on Reigns in the middle of one match.
> 
> LOL


Reigns was always the least favorite for most of the IWC. Ambrose is the golden child of the group for most isn't he?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns is starting to make Khali look agile.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Deptford said:


> Yeaaaah so how about that singles action Reigns yall were nutting over?!


This match sucks cause of Punk not Reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY WON'T SOMEONE TELL THIS UNCOORDINATED MOTHERFUCKER TO STOP DOING THE ELBOW DROP.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Right to the chest of Ambrose"... :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chest of Ambrose? :lol

This is a complete mess.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Buckley said:


> And the IWC have already turned their backs on Reigns in the middle of one match.
> 
> LOL


Not everyone but most should have known he was the weaker of the 3. There was always a reason why he barely wrestled in any 6 man tag match or a reason he barely talks on the mic. He just isn't ready for the big time yet.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Elbow to the chest of Ambrose"

What?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Buckley said:


> And the IWC have already turned their backs on Reigns in the middle of one match.
> 
> LOL


Not really. Most were saying that he isn't ready to get such a huge push when he was protected by the other two for so long. All of his weaknesses are showing for the world to see thus proving us right so far.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Didn't know Dean was Samoan


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"Elbow to the chest of Ambrose." Cole, you dumb motherfucker.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

"Right to the chest of AMbrose!"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Saying that Reigns isn't ready yet, isn't turning your back on anyone. It's the truth.


^

Love the guy, but he just isn't ready to be on his own. Way too soon


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Was RAW any good tonight ya'll?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:cole3 'ELBOW RIGHT TO THE CHEST OF AMBROSE'

This fucking cunt is fucking useless.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Wow...this is not a good match. I am a bit surprised.


Same i am not sure if they just have no chemistry or if Reigns needs some more singles experience.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

"It was garbage" I say it before Punk.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TO THE CHEST OF AMBROSE :cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Outlaws just got Shielded!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reigns vs. Henry is a better match than this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins' "ouch my head" reaction is everything. :lmao


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

_Chest of Ambrose_ =))


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Yet you're still here.. watching the show and complaining. iper1


To be honest I'm nearing drunk levels and am not watching so much as the tv is just on while I fuck around so there is that


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Buckley said:


> And the IWC have already turned their backs on Reigns in the middle of one match.
> 
> LOL


Nah, you gotta realize when your favorite wrestler just isn't ready or good enough yet. 

Emphasis on that yet. People will _really _hate the shit out of Reigns if he gets a push to the moon and further while all his singles matches are like this. Average at best.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sweet near-fall there...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He should of speared him. That would have been the perfect finish. At first I thought that was a crazy botched spear.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, Reigns really isn't ready is he?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy shit, Rollins rolling over the announce table!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Crowd waking up


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

wasn't the match suppose to beat one on one?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Crap I hate when faces are invincible.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Not everyone but most should have known he was the weaker of the 3. There was always a reason why he barely wrestled in any 6 man tag match or a reason he barely talks on the mic. He just isn't ready for the big time yet.


Ever since Survivor Series, people have been salivating over him. Now he has one "ehh" match, which isnt even over yet, and they say his push (which hasn't even taken off yet) is a failed push.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Sense tells you that a wrestler's pop is always weaker when they come out a 2nd time. Sense also tells you that this crowd, like most crowds are tired near the end of the 3 hours especially when it's been shit.


Yeah right, crowds are tired near the end of the show? The main events are always near the end of the show. If anything this should have woke the crowd up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Some of you actually are shitting on this match? :fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is awesome chant.

STOP.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

this is awesome chants
TAKE THAT IWC


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is awesome chants every week now. Sigh.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Reigns is gassed


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns just needs a few more moves like a vertical suplex, and neck breaker, and he'll be fine.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"This is awesome?" Are you fucking me


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Fuck Punks hair :ti


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

when all else fails false finishes will save the day


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WOAH


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

that was a BEAUTIFUL spear, only highlight of the entire show.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why are they giving this match away for free?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LETS GO!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol Punk just got fucked up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reigns beat Punk?!?!? Whoa!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Things are getting a lot better as it gets further on i have to say.. Maybe Reigns simply struggles when it comes to the build up to matches.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

DAMN


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, what a spear!!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well apparently the WWE has decided that he's ready.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao:lmao 

:mark:


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

That was a fucking awesome spear though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark: Believe. :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DAT SPEAR!!! ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, dat spear. From outta nowhere!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww to that ending.

I sound like a horrible ass Reigns fan but no -_-


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT SPEAR!!! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Amrbose needs to calm down mate


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

God dammit...seriously???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk got broke in half. Good shit. Match still sucked though the crowd should fall in a blackhole for chanting this is awesome.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, surprised he got the win.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Match finally starting to pick up, but it can only average at best.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Why are they giving this match away for free?


Because people would be asking for a refund if they paid for it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I really hope they take their time with Roman cause he's clearly not ready to be on his own at all.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Reigns wins!


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Done with WWE.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

OH MAH GAWDDD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Strong win for Reigns, but WWE is going with the wrong guy...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WHOLE E SHIT


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JAKE ROBERTS!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

WTF


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OH MY GOD!!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OH

MY


FUCKING 


GOD


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck yes!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jake Roberts!!!! Holy crap!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

:mark:

:mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JAKE THE SNAKE!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

.........


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

JAKE THE SNAKE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jake the Snake? :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha that lying son of a bitch


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

OMFG MARK OUT


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...dafuq?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

JAKE THE MOTHERFUCKING SNAKE ROBERTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

wtf 

But holy shit does he look better.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

holy shit!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

OH MY GOD :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

JTSR!!!? WTF!!!??


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i cant believe jake is still kickin


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

My penis......IS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Jake the Snake!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally they let him back!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JAKE THE SNAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JAKE THE SNAKE!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

JAKE THE SNAKE! Awesome! Finally got his return!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Came to say DAMN at that spear.

JAKE ROBERTS


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

JAKE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jake the Snake!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JAKWEGGREYRER EHTEHHTEH NDSAKSNAKKEEKNKENAKNKENR ROEBETSSTRSFTSFRSTFTSS


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dat Snake! :mark


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG OMG marking.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Holy shit Jake the Snake!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:floyd1 JAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEE! :floyd1


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

The match was meh but Reigns does 2 things fantastically
1) Look like a badass
2) Spear things

Jake the Snake wtf?!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Jake The Snake joining the Shield LOL


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:steebiej


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was random.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Does Reigns even have enough moves to be used in "five moves of doom" joke?

JAKE THE SNAKE!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey.Jake looks in shape and off the drugs..


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, this is way too soon for Roman Reigns..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HOdfgkjldfgjiklodfgklnmd12!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

What?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this fucking show took place in New York.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

The minute that theme song hit.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Dean Ambrose is smiling :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:mark: FUCKING HELL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL dean laughing


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ambrose corpsing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's smiling :lmao

:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:lmao Ambrose is smiling


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Ambrose smiling.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell? Jake the Snake!!!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LMAO AMRBOSE IS SMILING


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ambrose trying to stop marking out with his smile, lol.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Why are they giving this match away for free?


Because people would be ripped off if they had to pay for it?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Buckley said:


> Ever since Survivor Series, people have been salivating over him. Now he has one "ehh" match, which isnt even over yet, and they say his push (which hasn't even taken off yet) is a failed push.


I was at SS and i was going crazy for him for a day or 2. Anyone saying his push failed is crazy but i think most are just saying he isn't ready. He isn't ready for a singles career, he is very weak in the ring and on the mic. It's actually good some people are realizing this early.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao Ambrose corpsing at the Toys 'R' Us snake.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

what if that thing bites his face


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WHAT THE LIVING FUCK


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose with that smile.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

fffffff @ this motherfucker smiling. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't fucking believe it. I'm speechless.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

JAKE THE SNAKE HOLY FUCK SHIT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how they were telling Jake PG PG LOL

also it ws funny you could tell ambrose was trying not to laugh when he had the snake on him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with this bastard :lmao


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

lol you could see Ambrose laughing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jake looks awesome.

God bless DDP


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lol, Ambrose was trying not to corpse.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Jake looks great


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"It's PG now Jake". :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well raw ended on a high note.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm dying at Dean Ambrose smiling the entire time.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol dean ambrose trying not to laugh


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Be afraid of that cute snake

Be very afraid


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ambrose trying hard not to laugh :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

JAKE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I MARKED OUT OK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I should've figured something was up when DDP appeared.

too bad this crowd is fucking atrocious in every sense of the word


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't believe what I'm seeing, holy fuck :lol


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

dean laughing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AMBROSE WITH DAT SMIRK/SMILE!!!! : : :


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose corpsing at Damien lying on him. :lol

Seriously, Roberts looks great. DDPYoga is some kind of black magic, I swear.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Jake Roberts clearly doesn't know how to handle a snake.

Poor thing


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Would've been better if Ambrose woke up and flipped out.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

fucking yes!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, basically it's ALL the people who could be Ambrose's pappy, minus Brian Pillman (RIP)?

Somebody get Maury on this.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose Smiling while taking Jake's Snake to the- Nevermind lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jake Roberts closed a Raw in 2014.
Holy shit life is good.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

That was a shit RAW. That was a shit ending.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I was this show was at MSG.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool to see Jake fit and healthy. Abomination of a show though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, this show comes down to how much you like nostalgia and Reigns fast track booking


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose killed me smiling while the snake was all over his face.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Loved the end. And did anyone catch Ambrose trying not to smile? lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well see Jake the snake made it worth sitting through that crappy raw.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dean was corpsing when he had that snake dropped on him.

JAKE THE SNAKE DROPPED A SNAKE ON ME!

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was awesome. And Jake looks GREAT.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so cena just didnt show up?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah Ambrose definitely peed himself a couple of times tonight.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

WOAT CROWD


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Jake looks really good I hope he's in the rumble.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Markout of the century!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jake looking pretty good. The DDP Yoga really helped him.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I should've figured something was up when DDP appeared.
> 
> too bad this crowd is fucking atrocious in every sense of the word


cause DDP has never appeared?!?!?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol at Dean smiling with the snake on his face.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shame the crowd was shit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose is a legend in my eyes for that last part. If that was me, I would have passed out right there and then


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything about that main event segment :mark:

Everything else :ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck that. If I was Ambrose I would have never agreed to that. Fucking hate snakes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :lmao Ambrose corpsing at the Toys 'R' Us snake.


Toys R Us? You trollin' bro?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Well that was random as hell - comepletely no-sold the Reigns pinning of Punk, and Ambrose looked like he was smiling while getting "Snaked"...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was nuts. And I figured Ambrose would be willing to take the snake like the weird fuck he is.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Horrible show, but i :mark: for Jake at the end.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol it didn't make any sense whatsoever but me and my cousin went pretty crazy when that music hit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Ambrose was smiling when Jake put the snake on him.
That probably made his life.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

goldengod said:


> cause DDP has never appeared?!?!?


He has not appeared since helping Jake etc before no.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol wow so Reigns beats Punk but it's an after thought lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> No reaction for Reigns. Hows that push going Vince?


Well, you can't ask for much from such a shitty crowd.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

that was a horrible show, I'm just happy to see a healthy looking sober Jake Roberts.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jake turning on Punk with the Outlaws would have been so :mark: :mark:

Ambrose smiling while that snake tickled his face :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show sucked, but I marked for that ending. Think Jake is a lock for the Royal Rumble now.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the people saying this was random.

I can't believe an old school wrestler came out to end the old school show! Totally random! Makes NO sense.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting to see Jake was definitely a major highlight for me. The guy looks great.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

goldengod said:


> cause DDP has never appeared?!?!?


Recently? fuck it I can't remember if he has or hasnt'.


Decent show actually I thought, some nice nostalgia. Reigns getting pushed too hard and too fast seems likely unfortunately, I like the guy but he isn't ready.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Mediocre raw


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Toys R Us? You trollin' bro?


Compared to his usual beasts it was tiny anyway.

Still, man that ending was awesome. Just a shame those Baltimorons were too busy twiddling their thumbs to care.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ambrose couldn't contain his feels. Bless him.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I like the people saying this was random.
> 
> I can't believe an old school wrestler came out to end the old school show! Totally random! Makes NO sense.


Considering Jake hasn't been on WWE television in ages, yea, it was kind of random.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Triple H teased Jake coming out like 2 mins before on Twitter, so that kind of hurt the surprise, but it's great to see Jake back and in great shape, and I'm assuming now he will likely be in the Royal Rumble like he wanted


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> what if that thing bites his face


That snake is too PG for that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose trying hard not to laugh :lmao


Yea, it was hilarious seeing his big SMILE 

I think Ambrose had fun tonight..he also got to interact with Piper


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Not the greatest show but dat ending makes up for it :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Words fail me. Jake the Snake!


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Jake this week said he was gonna try and buy TNA....so yes..this was totally random.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Marked so hard for Jake the Snake, but damn are they gonna regret pushing reigns so hard. He's so not ready and yet he gets the super-push.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't wait for it to show up on Youtube, so going to watch that ending again :mark:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

HOLY SHIT. JAKE ROBERTS IS IN THE HOUSE! Posted that 5 minutes ago but didn't register I guess :lol

Didn't even think he was really gonna use the snake on Ambrose, that was awesome.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Well, you can't ask for much from such a shitty crowd.


Or a shitty match, apparently


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Gotta love how Jake said (on Twitter) that he wasn't going to be there & yet, there he was. Great surprise.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd response was mediocre but I was marking out as soon as I heard that music! :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

eh raw was okay. enjoyed seeing the legends and people i havent seen in a while.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to see Jake Roberts looking better. Also looks like the Reigns push is happening. He'll turn face any week now.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

1. Reigns didn't deliver up to everyone's(including mine)expectations.
2. Dude almost exhaled a lung because he was getting so gassed. Work on that Endurance man.
3. GET HIM THE FUCK AWAY FROM THE MAIN EVENT AND LET HIM FLOURISH IN THE MIDCARD FOR A WHILE BEFORE YOU RUIN HIM WWE! And you will do it. You know it and the fans know it. You will kill his career before it even really takes off.
4. Now that we know that, can we now work on Rollins and Ambrose who aren't such a 'diy project'for big pushes hmmm?

That's all that is needed to be said.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

"OHHH SHIT DAD IS THAT STONE COLD?!?!?!?!?







" - 80% of crowd


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> "It was garbage" I say it before Punk.


Lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> OH MAH GAWDDD!!!!!!!!!!!





BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> WHOLE E SHIT





Buckley said:


> HOLY SHIT





jcmmnx said:


> WTF





Snapdragon said:


> JAKE ROBERTS!





BothGunsBlazing said:


> !!!!!!!





Bad For Business said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!





Amber B said:


> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> ...





Aficionado said:


> Fuck yes!!!





birthday_massacre said:


> Jake Roberts!!!! Holy crap!!!!





THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> :mark:
> 
> :mark:





chargebeam said:


> JAKE THE SNAKE!





Eulonzo said:


> .........





HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE
> 
> :mark: :mark:





Phillies3:16 said:


> JAKE THE SNAKE





Choke2Death said:


> Jake the Snake? :mark:





JoMoxRKO said:


> OMG





Mikecala98 said:


> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK





Takertheman said:


> JAKE THE MOTHERFUCKING SNAKE ROBERTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:





BoundForMania said:


> OMFG MARK OUT





TheGoat said:


> WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK





RDEvans said:


> OH MY GOD :mark::mark::mark:





Edgehead41190 said:


> My penis......IS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111





Prayer Police said:


> JTSR!!!? WTF!!!??





etched Chaos said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:





abrown0718 said:


> JAKE THE SNAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DAMIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark:





King Gimp said:


> JAKE THE SNAKE!!!!!!!!!!!1





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BLEU said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:





Agentpieface said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA





Daiko said:


> JAKE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:





Schrute_Farms said:


> OMG OMG marking.





KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> JAKWEGGREYRER EHTEHHTEH NDSAKSNAKKEEKNKENAKNKENR ROEBETSSTRSFTSFRSTFTSS





Genesis 1.0 said:


> :floyd1 JAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEE! :floyd1





Griever11 said:


> Holy shit Jake the Snake!





Elipses Corter said:


> HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Campione said:


> JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS :mark:





Emotion Blur said:


> HOdfgkjldfgjiklodfgklnmd12!





CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> The minute that theme song hit.





Laserblast said:


> HOLY SHIT!! :mark: :mark: :mark:





OG Dub said:


> :mark: FUCKING HELL





General Aladeen said:


> JAKE THE SNAKE HOLY FUCK SHIT


Marks


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

After that last segment #OldSchoolRaw is now FINALLY trending on twitter even going against the BCS championship game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I always look forward to Old School editions of Raw because it is my childhood all over again. I get major, and I mean major, nostalgia. 

This time around, instead of nosing around to see which legends would be appearing, I stayed away from any news that had to do with it, though, I already suspected the usual group would be there.

I can honestly tell you that a fucking tear formed at the corner of my eye when Jake's music hit. I was legit surprised. I mean, I knew there was talk about him being in the Rumble, but, again, I strayed away from any info that would spoil anything. I didn't want to know if or when, and I am glad as hell I did, because that was fucking awesome.

I will NEVER forget when he was hiding backstage with a chair waiting for Macho Man to go back there. Those were the fucking days, my insides are in tears.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Horrible show, in my opinion. The ending was random as fuck, though.


----------



## dean1983 (Jan 15, 2007)

THAT WAS BAD ASS!!!!!!! JAKE THE F'N SNAKE. Dude looked like a million bucks too. Happy to see Jake healthy again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eh, to be fair Batista was still green when he was handpicked as the next guy. And just like Reigns, that's because he was always tagging with HHH, Flair and Orton. So give Reigns some time. It's clear he needs work.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Ambrose doesn't get salmonella.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

What was the point of Jake coming out? Completely random shit that was a terrible way to build up the Royal Rumble.

And don't even get me started on Orton's promo with Flair, which led to absolutely nothing later in the show.

Creative clearly tried to go old school by including a bunch of random moments that neither build upon feuds nor promote the Royal Rumble. Goodo.

:no:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Marks


I'm on there twice unk8


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The marking out that went on here when Jake The Snake Roberts came out was fucking priceless. :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ShaggyK said:


> Why are they giving this match away for free?


Why do people complain when they give us good matches? This is why I wasn't on here during the show, sometimes the complaining and cynicism is just too much. :jay


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel spoiled getting to witness Ambrose interact with undoubtedly two of his major influences. I can only imagine how Dean felt. Would have loved to see a real DDT again but I'll take the snake.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

I marked out BIG TIME for Jake the Snake. I love it. I loved every second of it. In my top 10..always has been...always will be.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Eh, to be fair Batista was still green when he was handpicked as the next guy. And just like Reigns, that's because he was always tagging with HHH, Flair and Orton. So give Reigns some time. It's clear he needs work.


Sounds like he needs cardio, didn't watch the match, I had enough with Mean Gene was rambling on about hotlines, glad I didn't stick around


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The match was ok. Seemed a lot worse than it was because of the dead crowd. Rest of the show was fucking horrible though with some absolutely insane booking.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

corporation2.0 said:


> What was the point of Jake coming out? Completely random shit that was a terrible way to build up the Royal Rumble.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Orton's promo with Flair, which led to absolutely nothing later in the show.
> 
> ...


Because it was Jake the motherfucking Snake Roberts brah. Lighten up.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I will admit when _that_ music started up, I thought I was hearing things. Sounded like a new version (may be wrong), but then it settled in and then Jake walked out. Man, what a fucking moment. If you said two years ago that he'd appear on WWE television again I'd call you kuh-razy.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

corporation2.0 said:


> What was the point of Jake coming out?


Who cares? The fact that he was there is amazing in itself.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

corporation2.0 said:


> What was the point of Jake coming out? Completely random shit that was a terrible way to build up the Royal Rumble.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Orton's promo with Flair, which led to absolutely nothing later in the show.
> 
> ...


Dude, this was a throwaway RAW going against a monster game that is airing on 5 fucking ESPN channels at once. Last year at Old School they worked only the build for Punk-Taker and the rest of the show was a throwaway. This year they only worked on the build for Big Show-Lesnar. They will work on more building next week with literally no competition.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll give Reigns a few more months before he is ready to be push to the moon. It wasn't a good showing tonight and especially as the Main Event match. I still think Reigns will live up to expectations but tonight wasn't the night.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I the only one who liked tonight's show? Compared to other shitty Raw episodes, I don't see what's terrible about this one.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok. My internet died 5 minutes into Raw, so I had to end up watching after everyone else even though I had originally planned to watch it live for once. 

Oh well. Bryan's heel moveset is pretty sick and the match was decent for the time it was given. However, he doesn't belong in a tag team right now and it does come across as a major, major step down the card. The storyline is fine and everything, but the fact that the very first match was against total bottom feeders and that too in a roll-up defeat ... 

"Let's see where this goes" ... "Let's see where this goes .."

Aww fuck.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Arcade said:


> Am I the only one who liked tonight's show? Compared to other shitty Raw episodes, I don't see what's terrible about this one.


I liked it too.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> My penis......IS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


:jaydamn


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I will admit when _that_ music started up, I thought I was hearing things. Sounded like a new version (may be wrong), but then it settled in and then Jake walked out. Man, what a fucking moment. If you said two years ago that he'd appear on WWE television again I'd call you kuh-razy.


It was def good to see man, I loved it


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Great ending. LoL at the camera guy telling Jake it's PG. Like fuck off, it's Jake the fucking snake.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

corporation2.0 said:


> What was the point of Jake coming out? Completely random shit that was a terrible way to build up the Royal Rumble.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Orton's promo with Flair, which led to absolutely nothing later in the show.
> 
> ...


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE DA SNAAAAAAAAAAAAKE

Nah but I'm just a babe who wasn't alive in his heyday so it's whatever for me.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see this forum's reaction when Hogan returns :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuroNeko said:


> Great ending. LoL at the camera guy telling Jake it's PG. Like fuck off, it's Jake the fucking snake.


Yeah. Clueless prick. What did he expect?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tonight show was pretty bad. Since when is Grand Master Sexay a legend? I'm glad Jim Duggan didn't make a cameo again. Interesting where theyre going with Lesnar and Big Show.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

General Aladeen said:


> Can't wait to see this forum's reaction when Hogan returns :banderas


I will literally be in tears.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Marks


Marked out and i'm proud of it.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Can't wait to see this forum's reaction when Hogan returns :banderas


Just want to say that it's nice to see a fellow Arsenal fan, though I'm British. Screw Man United.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Just want to say that it's nice to see a fellow Arsenal fan, though I'm British. Screw Man United.


:saul


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> :saul


Wow, is this forum full of gooners or something? I like this place even more now.


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

I shot the biggest load when Jake returned.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Am I the only one who liked tonight's show? Compared to other shitty Raw episodes, I don't see what's terrible about this one.


So many things. They needed something big to build on the Wyatt-Bryan angle from last week and instead had the most underwhelming segment possible. They set up a fucking stupid feud between Lesnar and Big Show that nobody will enjoy, at the expense of Mark Henry who would have been far better for the role. The crowd was dead all night and gave little reaction to any of the returning legends. They pretty much spoiled that Batista is going to win the Royal Rumble, and everything else that happened was just filler.

The only good things were the Shield segment with Piper and Jake Roberts returning, the latter of which was purely a nostalgia moment. Horrible show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All I know is that I peed my pantaloons a little and cried.
Which came first, who cares.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No HHH?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Did Reigns win clean?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

It was a mark out moment because this guy was heading to his death if he continued the way he was he got on the right path and hi goal was to be in the Rumble but ending Raw is just as good


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Did Reigns win clean?


No, Ambrose distracted Punk.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Jake the Snake doesn't make an ending to Raw worthy of calling "good," simple as that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

How many people marking for Roberts were even alive when he was wrestling?

I can understand us old people marking the fuck out because we actually watched the guy wrestle, but, I really want to know how people can mark for a guy that was already gone from the WWF when they were born.

Not a knock, just wondering because I don't really get it....I am guessing people watched his matches and shit on DVD/youtube.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> 1. Reigns didn't deliver up to everyone's(including mine)expectations.
> 2. *Dude almost exhaled a lung because he was getting so gassed*. Work on that Endurance man.
> 3. GET HIM THE FUCK AWAY FROM THE MAIN EVENT AND LET HIM FLOURISH IN THE MIDCARD FOR A WHILE BEFORE YOU RUIN HIM WWE! And you will do it. You know it and the fans know it. You will kill his career before it even really takes off.
> 4. Now that we know that, can we now work on Rollins and Ambrose who aren't such a 'diy project'for big pushes hmmm?
> ...


Just like his cousin. :brock :rock


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

i never thought I would say that the most sober person on a 21st century WWE product would be Jake Roberts.

DEAN IS DAMIEN'S DINNER

:mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LadPro said:


> Jake the Snake doesn't make an ending to Raw worthy of calling "good," simple as that.


No, he makes an ending to Raw worthy of calling "great."


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I like Roman Reigns. I marked out when he won.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> How many people marking for Roberts were even alive when he was wrestling?
> 
> I can understand us old people marking the fuck out because we actually watched the guy wrestle, but, I really want to know how people can mark for a guy that was already gone from the WWF when they were born.
> 
> Not a knock, just wondering because I don't really get it....I am guessing people watched his matches and shit on DVD/youtube.


Don't be one of those guys. You don't have to have "been there" in order to appreciate something.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

- I thought RAW was pretty good this week. 

- Lovin' the Roman Reigns push

- Great moment to see Jake Roberts back


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> *How many people marking for Roberts were even alive when he was wrestling?*
> 
> I can understand us old people marking the fuck out because we actually watched the guy wrestle, *but, I really want to know how people can mark for a guy that was already gone from the WWF when they were born.
> *
> Not a knock, just wondering because I don't really get it....I am guessing people watched his matches and shit on DVD/youtube.


You might have just answered your own question.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Don't be one of those guys. You don't have to have "been there" in order to appreciate something.


I'm not 'one of those guys', I am legit wondering.

My second favorite wrestler ever is Gorgeous George. I was not around during his time, I watched his matches on youtube, I am wondering if others do the same because that was what I did. Obviously can't mark out to a dead guy, except for when he was inducted in the HoF.

I am happy as balls that people mark for guys in my time, that is awesome, I am just wondering if people did what I did and watched videos, or, if they were lucky enough to watch him live on TV.

Chill, man, keep the assumptions inside, I am just curious. I went back in time to GG's matches because I have been a huge wrestling fan for a few decades now. A lot of younger people on the boards talk shit about 80's wrestling, I wondered how they (the ones who like it) got in to it, if they researched it like I did with GG.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> I'm not 'one of those guys', I am legit wondering.
> 
> My second favorite wrestler ever is Gorgeous George. I was not around during his time, I watched his matches on youtube, *I am wondering if others do the same because that was what I did.* Obviously can't mark out to a dead guy, except for when he was inducted in the HoF.
> 
> ...


You've answered your own question.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, i didn't mark for Jake. I understand why so many would though. I've never made the effort to look for any of his matches or promos.

Did you cause any flooding tonight Cat? Missed the 1st hour but i heard Piper was great along with Dean and Rollins.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> You've answered your own question.


Not necessarily, people may have heard about him from their dad/older brother/etc. so just wondered if they just heard about him or actually watched his material.

You guys are jumpy as fuck, this is not some elitist bullshit, I was just interested in the effort people put in to learning about older wrestlers. I like that kind of thing and the more people who appreciate the legends, the better. If anyone was just marking because they know the name, that is weird to me, but, okay.

@Soup: I flooded from so many openings. So many.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't mark hard for Jake returning either, but it was nice to see him, and looking in better shape than ever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the marking for Jake was because it's been very well documented that he was close to losing it all unti DDP turned his life around, as well as that it was totally and utterly out of the blue. 

Also, you've got the people like me and a few others who remember watching him as kids. NOBODY saw this coming. 

Probably the biggest mark out moment since the return of Brock.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know its random and im not trying to promote myself. the show was shit

But, as for my friend and I, our reaction to Jake is here:






Obviously over the top, but hey...LOL


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I think the marking for Jake was because it's been very well documented that he was close to losing it all unti DDP turned his life around, as well as that it was totally and utterly out of the blue.
> 
> Also, you've got the people like me and a few others who remember watching him as kids. NOBODY saw this coming.
> 
> Probably the biggest mark out moment since the return of Brock.


He really did look great, and, yeah, for the people who know his story, seeing him tonight, looking better and happy, that was fucking awesome. His life was shit, it's good to know that he was able to turn himself around and take care of himself.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wasn't thrilled with the ending because I just got to see Jake. I was happy with the end of the show because I saw how far Jake has come. 5 years ago I would have said he was on a path where he would be dead in 10 years. But he turned his life around and this was a really cool moment for him because it shows how far he's really come. I saw Jake wrestle a little bit when I was younger, he was never a favorite of mine or anything, but I know his story and I know how significant of a moment tonight was in his story. 

Scott Hall is another guy that was going down a bad path and has really turned things around. I would be thrilled to see him in a WWE ring again for similar reasons to why I was so happy to see Jake tonight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

All i can say is thank fuck for Diamond Dallas Page.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

3ddie93 said:


> Tonight show was pretty bad. Since when is Grand Master Sexay a legend? I'm glad Jim Duggan didn't make a cameo again. Interesting where theyre going with Lesnar and Big Show.


Squash match at some PPV thinking that Lesnar squashing show would make him look legitimate facing Orton .. you know since the current pecking order in fan's mind is supposed to be Orton > Cena > Big Show ... 

Who cares if it's actually entertaining or interesting. Nah. That doesn't matter. 

YOU WILL LIKES IT. No matter what they do. You have to like it. Otherwise you should just go and watch TNA ...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> How many people marking for Roberts were even alive when he was wrestling?
> 
> I can understand us old people marking the fuck out because we actually watched the guy wrestle, but, I really want to know how people can mark for a guy that was already gone from the WWF when they were born.
> 
> Not a knock, just wondering because I don't really get it....I am guessing people watched his matches and shit on DVD/youtube.


I wasn't around when he was in his prime but as a true fan, since I got into wrestling, I've made the effort to become more familiar with the history and Jake is one of those old school 80s guys that really captured my attention. I watched his Pick Your Poison documentary and as such, have become a fan of his excellent mic work most of all as well as knowing his life story, it's inspiring to see him look in such good shape after years and years of drug abuse.

DDP is a true hero for this.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Krinkles said:


>












I didn't even notice Del Heat Vacuum was gone.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> How many people marking for Roberts were even alive when he was wrestling?
> 
> I can understand us old people marking the fuck out because we actually watched the guy wrestle, but, I really want to know how people can mark for a guy that was already gone from the WWF when they were born.
> 
> Not a knock, just wondering because I don't really get it....I am guessing people watched his matches and shit on DVD/youtube.


It's like Taylor Swift wearing Rolling Stones T- shirts... :no:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> How many people marking for Roberts were even alive when he was wrestling?
> 
> I can understand us old people marking the fuck out because we actually watched the guy wrestle, but, I really want to know how people can mark for a guy that was already gone from the WWF when they were born.
> 
> Not a knock, just wondering because I don't really get it....I am guessing people watched his matches and shit on DVD/youtube.


I wasnt alive for Hogan Bruno Sanmartino I know my wrestling knowledge. Well done your older than me ? Doesnt mean I cant mark out


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

TBH, my only memory of Jake the Snake is when Steve the Rattlesnake buried him in 96.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Krinkles said:


>


:lol

The funniest thing about that is he's probably serious.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I marked so hard at Jake 'The Snake' Roberts and laughed so god damn hard at Ambrose's face when the snake was on him.

The show wasn't that great all in all though and the crowd was one of the worst in recent memory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> :lol
> 
> The funniest thing about that is he's probably serious.


He definitely is, IMO. I just can't see Creative telling him to tweet that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> He definitely is, IMO. I just can't see Creative telling him to tweet that.


He probably knows the Divas division pretty well.

:HHH2


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> He definitely is, IMO. I just can't see Creative telling him to tweet that.


What is your take on Bryan's booking tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> What is your take on Bryan's booking tonight?


I honestly don't know, dude. It is something different, so I guess that's good. But at the same time you can't help but think they are just trying to contain a guy who happens to get a high percentage of the biggest pops of the night, because he's not the guy they want to be at that level on a consistent time period just yet. If this was anyother creative staff, I'd willing to "wait and see." But I don't know how realistic that mindset is when this particular creative staff has fucked up so many other things in recent years.

The fact that they lost tonight, in their first match together? fpalm Completely stupid on the surface. I hope they have some good reasoning for that, but we all know they won't. It made no sense for them to lose in Bryan's first match as a Wyatt, especially to the Uso's. I mean, WTF?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Krinkles said:


> He probably knows the Divas division pretty well.
> 
> :HHH2


And if they don't, something tells me they'll be meeting his clam-hammer in the near future.

:HHH2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

picture taken after RAW


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw Jake a couple of months back at a wrestling show here in Ontario. Guy's huge. Made most of the Canadian wrestlers look like little jobbers. He was looking even better tonight from what I could tell. 

On another note, I'm really not looking forward to a Shield break-up. They're on their way, in my opinion, to being one of the best stables in the history of wrestling. I really don't feel I'm exaggerating, either. They're all falling so well into their roles in the team. I like Ambrose, his wildcard style and all that, but Reigns is badass like no one else these days. "... I'll break your old ass in half." There aren't many guys on the roster who could say that as effectively. Rollins is just a cheeky rat -- you've got to love him. 

The most disappointing thing of the night for me is that Backlund never got a hold of a live mic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_75510.shtml#.UsuhVnmQflI



> After Raw went off air, the advertised dark main event of John Cena vs. Randy Orton took place.
> 
> Bonus Main Event: John Cena beat WWE World Hvt. champion Randy Orton via DQ; Orton retains the WWE World Title. Booker T was special referee. Short match. Cena got Orton tap out to the STF, but the ref was knocked down and didn't see it. Cena then won by DQ after Orton was in trouble and hit Cena with a low blow to retain his title.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_Wyatt and Bryan tagging together next week. :mark:

Other than Piper and Roberts, I didn't give a shit about any of the other old schoolers. I hate how they are always just standing around on these sort of shows, like human parodies. I cringed when Big E walked past those guys backstage. I love DiBiase but why the fuck was he just standing there holding the million dollar belt? Ugh.

Punk/Reigns was good, wonder what the group's reaction will be. Reigns did win but with help.

Wyatts/Usos & Mysterio was nice, Bryan already causing tension in the group. I get this vibe that Wyatt already cares more about Bryan than the other guys.

Piper's Pit segment was my fave. Piper is still a king on the mic, wouldn't have minded a beatdown and power bomb but I figured on Punk saving the day. Piper did kiss Punk's ass a little too much but whatever, it was still good.

Goldust/Cody vs. Real Americans was good, too bad we didn't get a great Zeb promo, hoping to hear some insults about the other old timers.

Skipped the Cena/Orton/Flair opener, don't care about anything those guys say.

Worst part about the show was the crowd. They were complete shit tonight. Why go there with this sort of show, such a waste.

Now if we can just get Scott Hall back on the show just once. :mark:_


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Krinkles said:


>


Well we know who is getting Batista bombed on Jan 20th.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JC00 said:


> Well we know who is getting Batista bombed on Jan 20th.


If they're smart, they save that for the Rumble itself. Batista should Batista Bomb the Heath Slaters, Zack Ryders and various other low-card entities on January 20th, make his presence felt but ADR should escape his wrath until the Rumble match itself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lots of families always indicate a casual audience. Which also indicates that some of them had no clue who the older guys were and some of them, especially the kids were probably there to see Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked big time for Jake The Snake. I think Ambrose did too. :lmao

Very fun show, imo. Got my enjoyment out if it.

BY FAR best Raw of 2014. Can't even dispute it, marks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> Marked big time for Jake The Snake. I think Ambrose did too. :lmao
> 
> Very fun show, imo. Got my enjoyment out if it.
> 
> BY FAR best Raw of 2014. Can't even dispute it, marks.


Ambrose looked like he was trying to not crack a smile when Jake was placing the snake over him. :lol

And, yeah, marks. You can't even dispute *Brye*'s point!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Ambrose looked like he was trying to not crack a smile when Jake was placing the snake over him. :lol
> 
> And, yeah, marks. You can't even dispute *Brye*'s point!


I actually just read that there's a shoot out there with Ambrose back when he was Moxley and he gives credit to Roberts as being the person that he was influenced most by through promos. He said it pretty much saved his job/character in the Indies. Must have been an awesome moment for him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ambrose was about to start giggling... credit to him for keeping it at just a grin. That was hilarious.

Really impressed with Goldust since his return. The guy is 44, six feet six inches, and doing Hurricanranas now. Overall, his stuff has been pretty flawless. I wish he would have came back as just DUSTIN, though.

REAL AMERICANS/BROTHERHOOD has been good stuff.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Ambrose looked like he was trying to not crack a smile when Jake was placing the snake over him. :lol
> 
> And, yeah, marks. You can't even dispute *Brye*'s point!


I thought for sure he was gonna burst out laughing lol


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I liked the show, had some real nice feel good moments scattered over the 3 hours and was entertaining to sit through. I'm still unsure of the Wyatts/Daniel Bryan deal, they completely ruined the giant ovations Bryan had been getting for a storyline that doesn't make all that much sense. And before the "let it play out" crowd comes knocking, I "let it play out" in August when Bryan was screwed out of the title after beating the top star of this generation and the result was a midcard program with the Wyatts, and now a quasi-heel turn.

Its their loss in the end, they could have made a ton more money building around the guy, but Vince after all the steroid scandals bad press still has a hard on for the big muscular types.

Anyway, other than my usual bitching about the treatment of Bryan, I enjoyed the show overall and hope to see the trend of good RAWs continue as we inch closer and closer to the Rumble. This is the time of year where the company needs to step up, so far so good.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Orton calling someone overrated. The irony.


The irony of calling Orton overrated when the majority of the people on here can't stand him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd be happy if just once creative came up with a different storyline than "Orton has talent, takes it for granted, and is in the shadow of Cena"... just once, a different storyline.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This RAW was actually decent. It wasn't going to be as corny as I thought it would be due to the Old School gimmick. Granted, some wins were too obvious and done for the happy moments but a lot of the other things that happened made sense. Brock Lesnar and Mark Henry's brawl was cool and then the Big Show showed up. WWE loves shoving Big Show into feuds. Daniel Bryan with the Wyatt Family was weird to see. Still not sure where this is leading. It has kinda stopped his crowd reactions. Rajin Singh back with Great Khali got me confused until I realized this just might be for one week. Loved seeing Too Cool and Rikish in action against the 3MB. Scotty 2 Hottie's still got it with the Worm. Lastly, Jake the "Snake" Roberts took the cake for best surprise return appearance when he brought out the snake on Dean Ambrose. That classic entrance theme and Ambrose looked like he was smiling throughout the whole time while getting a snake on him. Got to love it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't think that the Punk/Reigns match was as bad as some people. Twas decently worked and did the job it was supposed to. Roberts/Ambrose resulted in a lot of laughs for me especially because Ambrose was absolutely unable to contain his excitement. Roberts theme was still epic after all those years. 

The low point for me was Bryan. Very poorly done match and segment. I think even the Bellas got more time than the opening match. The backstage segment rewrote the entire story and Bryan's original motive for joining. I guess pretty soon the WWE will forget that he was ever in the main event and we'll see him in a WM match against the Rhodes. My prediction is that it'll be at least another year or more before he's back in the title picture.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

corporation2.0 said:


> The irony of calling Orton overrated when the majority of the people on here can't stand him.


The people on here don't matter. The people who run the company treat Orton like the fucking Pope even though he's never drawn a dime nor shown a single marketable trait, and was a consistent headache backstage and given more repeat chances to turn himself around than anyone else in WWE history would've ever been afforded, just because he was born with a certain look that Vince just happens to obsess about. He's even more beloved in WWE's eyes than Cena is. I guarantee you if you asked Vince and he answered honestly, which guy would he rather have as the face of WWE, Cena or Orton, he'd pick Orton in a heartbeat. The only problem is he can't have what he wants because Cena brings in money and Orton doesn't.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

I give this show a bret hart certified 4 out of 10. Some good points but in terms of the actual storylines and wrestling, it wasn't very good.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Road Dogg and Billy Gunn look like they still have another run left in them. Road Dogg is so amazing on the mic. Really wish they'd make a last run or at least appear more often. Road Dogg could be an amazing manager for someone.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Ooooooooh hell yeeeeeah! The Soviet anthem at this Raw!!! I'm in love 










And people, you can't say is a bad anthem, is beautiful:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_75521.shtml#.UsvbQXmQflI



> *WWE Raw TV taping report
> January 6, 2014
> Baltimore, Md.
> Report by Ideen Barimani of Abingdon, Md., VIP Member*
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> - The crowd had no clue what to do with Daniel Bryan and that might just be what WWE is trying to do. There was a "Daniel Bryan" chant during the Flair-Orton segment that never caught on. And, during Bryan's match, the crowd reaction to Bryan was dying by the seconds. *It was heartbreaking to watch.* And, it seemed deliberate since this was placed in the cooler position after the very strong opening segment.


And this was actually heart-breaking to read. 

Everything they're doing to Bryan is just getting him more and more over. Whether this is intentional or not is debateable, but after the backstage segment, I have even less faith that Bryan will ever return to the main event. 

With so much money spent on Batista and Lesnar, I'm not surprised that this is happening.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Daniel 'Mechanic' Bryan :lmao


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Daniel 'Custodian' Bryan :lmao


Fixed that for ya.

I liked raw last night, thought it was fun and enjoyable. My biggest problem was just one thing. If this is old school RAW, where were the old school raw guys. Where was HBK,123 KID, Diesel , Razor. I mean shit, the only people who were around for raw were too cool and New Age Outlaws. I would have loved to seen more of the 90's stars. But other than that, good stuff.

What was so bad about Punk/Reigns. It wasnt amazing but it was decent I thought.


Oh and fuck-n-a on the Big Show Brock feud. I wouldve rather seen Brock/Henry honestly.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jake Roberts looked great :mark Nice to see him out there.

And FFS do we have to have Brock/Show, why do they keep pushing Big Show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Jake Roberts looked great :mark Nice to see him out there.
> 
> And FFS do we have to have Brock/Show, why do they keep pushing Big Show.


This billion dollar enterprise forever rides Big Show's dick. Why haven't they found or made a superior version of him in the last 14 years? He peaked as a wrestler and a personality more than 10 years ago. 

I cannot imagine he draws viewers or live attendees to any degree right now. Can you?
The idea that in 2013 or 2014 people would pay a significant percentage of a 50 dollar PPV, much less solely buy it for a Big Show match, is obviously completely indefensible.

The "ratings" effect is neglible and is only reflective of a grossly unmerited 14 year push. 
How can they not have a better match planned with a big man than Big Show? especially when Brock and Big Show have extensively wrestled one another?
Holy shit!


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Jake Roberts looked great :mark Nice to see him out there.
> 
> And FFS do we have to have Brock/Show, why do they keep pushing Big Show.


Because vince McMahon believes in larger than life personalities and attractions, it's why Kevin Nash reigned as wwe champion for a year despite the act he didn't draw shit and why was that? He's a big guy.

By the way big show isn't horrible. It's all in how he is presented. The guy can work fairly well when motivated. By god, he's a seven foot, 500 pound guy who can come off the top rope. He's like Kane, you want people to give a fuck he needs to be presented as something we can take seriously.

You present a guy as a joke, no matter how big he is, he's still a joke.

I think show and Brock could be interesting if show brings his a game. That being said, we've already seen this match. I'd prefer to see Brock face new challenges.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

I dont like what theyre doing to Mark Henry :|. I expected him to be treated well after his return, but as I expected, all of his face turns are absolutely terrible. He needs to turn heel quick.

(I miss the dreads btw D: )


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Missed Raw, was too unwell to watch
Read reports from Rajah and a Jake the Snake appearance closed out RAW
I would have preferred that WWE left his appearance until the Rumble, which I now think he will NOT appear in


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Jacks entrance was a great surprise and he looked good, but the reaction from the crowd was just...:sad:

Seriously, do those Old School stuff after Mania or in Phily, New York etc. cities with great crowds. 

Yes it was a bad show regarding some matches and promos but a good crowd can cover that with chants and "marking out".


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> I guarantee you if you asked Vince and he answered honestly, which guy would he rather have as the face of WWE, Cena or Orton, he'd pick Orton in a heartbeat.


 what about between Austin and Orton?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like they finally did it.

They finally killed Goatface :vince2 :HHH2


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ambrose at the end was fantastic, as was Road Dogg or Punk telling Jake "It's PG" or something along those lines.

Ambrose marking inside was brilliant though.

EDIT - Ryback was :lmao on commentary


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

There was me thinking they'd finally given up with Big Show fpalm Not this guy again, he doesn't even deserve to get squashed by Lesnar. Henry is far more deserving of that spot, he's been more entertaining and over in the last 3 years than big show, shame.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wish Jake had done the DDT on Ambrose before pulling the snake out. 

Cracking end segment though that ill watch again.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dear lord. John Cena in that opening promo was as annoying and insufferable as ever. Jesus Christ even I was telling him to shut the fuck up and go away and I'm a Cena mark. That, is John Cena at his absolute pandering, stupid and horrible worst. Thank God we didn't have to see him later in the night, I wouldn't have been able to stomach it. Seems like I'm going through another love/hate phase with Cena because lately he's been more annoying than fun to watch. I say fun because I don't take him seriously and do find him fun to watch for the most part but these past few weeks his promos have been irritating to say the least. Outside of that the opening promo was pretty much fantastic and I loved the Orton/Flair interaction. Of all the time for HHH to interrupt a promo, THAT should have been the one but we got good guy John instead. Meh. 

Rest of the show was decent enough. The Shield/Piper stuff was a lot of fun to watch. Perhaps the most :lmao moment of the whole night was Kane reciting page 23 of the WWE Human Resources handbook. That legit cracked me up. Great little segment between Kane and Maddox there. Too Cool was :mark:. It was also great to see Jake Roberts back and looking healthy. I'm not a fan but I know his story and it's inspiring to see somebody overcome their demons like that. A wonderful moment for the entire industry to witness I'm sure. BROCK destroying Henry again was immense as usual. Not too keen on Brock vs. Show but I'll see where it goes. Same goes for the whole Bryan/Wyatt thing. It's interesting and they have my attention. Very different too and unpredictable which is always fun. Punk being the NAO's butt buddy was a strange sight if I ever saw one. He looked like a tool in between them tbh, it made me lol. Main event was meh but Reigns going over was a nice change of pace from Punk's usual ownage of the Shield. 

Good enough way to start the year. Batista's back in 2 weeks and I'm really looking forward to hearing that theme one more time. Let's see what next week brings.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Best part of Raw was obviously Piper pinching Reigns' cheek,

PIPER.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted yet but Jake in a backstage interview talks about the return:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/jake-the-...n-to-wwe-at-old-school-raw-wwecom-ex-26174538

So happy for him.



> Seems like I'm going through another love/hate phase with Cena because lately he's been more annoying than fun to watch. I say fun because I don't take him seriously and do find him fun to watch for the most part but these past few weeks his promos have been irritating to say the least. Outside of that the opening promo was pretty much fantastic and I loved the Orton/Flair interaction. Of all the time for HHH to interrupt a promo, THAT should have been the one but we got good guy John instead. Meh.


Well said. I'm usually okay with Cena and don't mind him that much but recently in the past few weeks he's been so annoying.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

It was just another Cena promo to me. Annoying and insufferable as always.

Lol at him having to leech of Flair to not get boo'd


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah the Orton/Flair interaction was great, there is zero sizzle to the rematch between Orton/Cena. I'd have rather they elevated a midcarder to feud with Orton for the month and let Cena just make everyone shit themselves by announcing hes in the Rumble :cena3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Randy Orton revealing that ten years ago Ric Flair had taken him under his ring.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> WHAT HAPPENED AFTER OLD SCHOOL RAW: MORE WITH JAKE & PUNK, CENA VS. ORTON
> 
> After the televised portion of Old School RAW ended on Monday night, a short angle took place involving Jake "The Snake" Roberts, CM Punk and the New Age Outlaws. All of the guys were celebrating and posing in the ring when Punk grabbed a microphone. He said they have three words for us, to which Billy Gunn said, "Jake The Snake!"
> 
> After those guys cleared out of the ring, a post-show dark match took place between Randy Orton and John Cena. Booker T served as the special guest referee for the match. The match was kept short. Cena forced Orton to tap out to the STF, but Booker was knocked down and didn’t see it. Cena ended up winning the match by disqualification when Orton was in trouble and hit Cena with a low blow to retain his title.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Aksana's got some big ass tittays


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

My new crush


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Scotty 2 Hotty!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I bet Hunter is smashing aksana on the side.

She looks like his type


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> An ad break now? What the fuck? I swear they do this on purpose.


It is on purpose, because it's the last break of the show before it goes overtime.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I bet Hunter is smashing aksana on the side.
> 
> She looks like his type



Wouldn't blame him if he was :kg1


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That was a great Raw!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Buckley said:


> And the IWC have already turned their backs on Reigns in the middle of one match.
> 
> LOL


and then they suck his dick again right after he wins. Those people are the only down-side to this forum.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ambrose/Piper was a mark-out moment. :mark: :banderas

Decent show, with some interesting stuff. BORK destroyng Henry :mark: :brock Fuck Show/Lesnar though.

Jake Roberts baby!!!!! Oh shit man.









:lol at Ambrose trying to not laugh.

Punk/Reigns was decent and so was Real Americans vs Rhodes Brothers. Good bout.

And to hell with all the garbage (Sandow vs Khali, Sin Cara vs Del Rio and Big E vs Axel) Tired of all these shit rematches.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why does everybody think Ambrose was marking out? It looked to me like the snake probably just tickled his face, of course he's gonna smirk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Randy Orton calling Ric Flair overrated.

Dear Lord. Talk about irony.

:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Why does everybody think Ambrose was marking out? It looked to me like the snake probably just tickled his face, of course he's gonna smirk.


Turns out Jake Roberts was a pretty huge influence on Ambrose, who spent hours and hours studying his promo techniques, down to tone of voice, body language and hand movements. No wonder he was so happy to be working a spot with him. 

From another forum.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I enjoyed Ryback on commentary, "Put a bra on that guy, Jesus" -cue to JBL looking at Cole saying something along the lines of "Is that PG, Michael?"- and I did enjoy his insight regarding the origin of the name "Rybaxel".


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought it was a rather solid show.

Interesting to see the direction of Bryan with the Wyatts, still not convinced on what is happening with him, but I think we will know more in coming weeks and before the Rumble.

Good to see Ric Flair and Orton interact, Orton is playing this heel role so well and his mic work has picked up so much, of course Cena had to come in and add his stupid 2 cents to the situation.

Always love seeing Brock, you always know shit is going down and the guy is so legit that it makes everything he does seem so believable and devastating. He truly looked like a beast dislocating Henry's elbow and disposed of him rather easily making him look unstoppable. The whole Big Show thing is fine by me, Lesnar wasn't scared his gonna end up going over him at the Rumble to build Lesnar up and make him look even stronger but out of all people why is that crying bitch Big Show getting the match? Surely someone else could do a better job. In the end it just seems like a waste but it'll do it's job and make Lesnar look unstoppable.

Great to see Rikishi, Too Cool, DDp and all the legends, I don't mind these Raw's every now and then.

The mainevent, was not to bad, not Punk's worst outing but far from his best, Reigns looks a little green, but was good to have the NAO out there, Ambrose and Rollins played there roles perfectly all night long, was good to watch. Can't help but think that this could be the start of a slow decline to Punk's career though, because I am not even sure what that win for Reigns means for him and The Shield? Great mark out moment when Jake the Snake came out, so good to see and when he put the snake on Ambrose you could see him grinning like a little kid!

Overall very solid show, crowd wasn't the best but I enjoyed it.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im not sure why I thought Rikishi was dead.
> 
> I think I was thinking of Yokozuna


I was thinking the same thing but probably because of Umaga.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Tobit said:


> I enjoyed Ryback on commentary, "Put a bra on that guy, Jesus" -cue to JBL looking at Cole saying something along the lines of "Is that PG, Michael?"- and I did enjoy his insight regarding the origin of the name "Rybaxel".


only good part of the entire 2 hr 20 min show. so sad that raw was garbage.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The last old school Raw sucked too. Most of their specials suck.

Btw a little off topic but whatever happened to that amazing Raw ending a few weeks back. Punk attacked HHH. Bryan did a flying knee to HBK. Cena helped stepthanie up. 

It was the best ending in years and nothing came from it. nobody talks about it and it's like it never really happened. There was one little hbk and punk segment but nothing came from it.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Only the Undertaker is more over than anyone on the roster.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> The last old school Raw sucked too. Most of their specials suck.
> 
> Btw a little off topic but whatever happened to that amazing Raw ending a few weeks back. Punk attacked HHH. Bryan did a flying knee to HBK. Cena helped stepthanie up.
> 
> It was the best ending in years and nothing came from it. nobody talks about it and it's like it never really happened. There was one little hbk and punk segment but nothing came from it.


Batista and Lesnar happened.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

That Maddox-Kane segment was really good. Lets hope it leads to something.


----------



## daniel783 (Jan 8, 2014)

Really enjoyed Old School Raw. Had some solid matches.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Great Raw, poor crowd. 

The opening segment with Flair suiting up with his sunglasses and Orton was very cool... Sadly Cowboy Cena needed to stick his nose into the whole thing, leaching of The Nature Boy like he's his new best friend.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

You know what would have been fun. Having flair turn heel on cena. As. Soon as cena turns his back, flair clips the knee and flair and orton together kick the shit out of John cena.

I wish they would have tried to explain the punk and outlaws alliance, why is punk palling around with two of triple h's buddies after getting into fights with him and calling him out?

The lack of aj was aggravating.

Jake the snake looked amazing. Wish he had come out to the bad ass trust me music, but that's just me.

Mean gene's joke was funny, it was a shame that lame audience didn't get it.

Baltimore at one time was one of the premiere wrestling cities, what the fuck happened?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

heyman deciple said:


> You know what would have been fun. Having flair turn heel on cena. As. Soon as cena turns his back, flair clips the knee and flair and orton together kick the shit out of John cena.
> 
> Jake the snake looked amazing. Wish he had come out to the bad ass trust me music, but that's just me.
> 
> Mean gene's joke was funny, it was a shame that lame audience didn't get it.


Yeah and left with the Evolution theme playing, yeah I felt they missed an opportunity by not having him do the DDT as there was a chant going for it the crowd was pretty shit though and I praise Michael Cole for at least trying to get it over as a big moment despite the shitty baltimore crowd & yeah I think even Mean Gene was a bit pissed at the shit crowd response. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

I think going forward WWE should hold Old School Raw on the night after Wrestlemania. The past few years it's had the hottest and smartest crowds so they'd give the guys coming back the reaction they deserve.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

This was a great show,thoroughly enjoyed it.And main-event was by no ways as bad as some people are trying to project.All in all (Y) to the Old School RAW


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Why did (I think it was him) Dean Ambrose say Roddy Piper was jealous of him being a greater U.S. Champ than Piper was? I mean, Roddy Piper was NEVER the U.S. Champ - all he has held of titles is the I.C. Title.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Brock Lesnar still remains the best part of RAW by a large margin. Everyone else including Cena, Orton etc..are totally outclassed and dwarfed by the man's presence. He just keeps getting better and better. Funny thing is, I never even liked Brock back in 02/03, was always rooting for Kurt and Taker to kick is ass :lol


----------

